# Karzai calls India an 'all-weather friend' as he argues for closer cooperation in confronting terror



## pakistani342

Ooooh, Karzai getting a bit testy ... calls the US a bully!? huh??? which of Afghanistan's fine products is he smoking?

How many billions of Dollars has the US given to build schools, hospitals, lives etc. ? I guess not a single words of thanks -- what a surprise? *NOT*

Original article here, excerpts below:

...

Hamid Karzai, the President of Afghanistan, is a frequent diplomatic flyer to India, a trusted friend and a strategic ally.

During his visits to India, he has developed a circle of friends that transcends political boundaries.

He still has fond memories of his days in Shimla as a student of political science in Himachal Pradesh University.

The tall Pathan leader calls India "an all-weather friend" as he settles down for an exclusive interview with Mail Today in his seventh floor suite in the Capital's Oberoi hotel.

...

"The US shouldn't act like a big bully. There have been occasions where the US has acted in a different way. Afghanistan has said no to enforcers. We are partners of the US. ..."

...

EDIT:

I don't know but from his body language it seems his excellency Mukherjee is thinking something along the lines: "OMG what is he selling me now ..."






Afghanistan's president Hamid Karzai (left) shakes hands with President Pranab Mukherjee at the memorial service for the late Nelson Mandela

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kya_haal_hai

-___-

WHYY IS INDIA DOING THIS *facepalm* 

give me valid reasons for this deep befriending relations with Afghanistan and please don't say we're doing this to contain Pakistan because it sounds retarded and dumb

India should leave Afghanistan ASAP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakistani342

kya_haal_hai said:


> -___-
> 
> WHYY IS INDIA DOING THIS *facepalm*
> 
> give me valid reasons for this deep befriending relations with Afghanistan and please don't say we're doing this to contain Pakistan because it sounds retarded and dumb
> 
> India should leave Afghanistan ASAP



Oh my dear why, you love each other soooo much -- it would break your hearts.

Apologies in advance for the trolling comment but I couldn't resist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

pakistani342 said:


> Ooooh, Karzai getting a bit testy ... calls the US a bully!? huh??? which of Afghanistan's fine products is he smoking?
> 
> How many billions of Dollars has the US given to build schools, hospitals, lives etc. ? I guess not a single words of thanks -- what a surprise? *NOT*
> 
> Original article here, excerpts below:
> 
> ...
> 
> Hamid Karzai, the President of Afghanistan, is a frequent diplomatic flyer to India, a trusted friend and a strategic ally.
> 
> During his visits to India, he has developed a circle of friends that transcends political boundaries.
> 
> He still has fond memories of his days in Shimla as a student of political science in Himachal Pradesh University.
> 
> The tall Pathan leader calls India "an all-weather friend" as he settles down for an exclusive interview with Mail Today in his seventh floor suite in the Capital's Oberoi hotel.
> 
> ...
> 
> "The US shouldn't act like a big bully. There have been occasions where the US has acted in a different way. Afghanistan has said no to enforcers. We are partners of the US. ..."
> 
> ...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I don't know but from his body language it seems his excellency Mukherjee is thinking something along the lines: "OMG what is he selling me now ..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afghanistan's president Hamid Karzai (left) shakes hands with President Pranab Mukherjee at the memorial service for the late Nelson Mandela




India help them in humanitarian way.Undertake many humanitarian missions.So far we dont help them militarily.This is why Afghanis like India.US always use a heavy handed style and regular night search in their houses.They dont like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

pakistani342 said:


> How many billions of Dollars has the US given to build schools, hospitals, lives etc. ? I guess not a single words of thanks -- what a surprise? NOT


Are you an American or Pakistani? Your only argument is "my tax money", come on grow up, you aren't paying that much in taxes...

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## pakistani342

Afghan-India said:


> Are you an American or Pakistani? Your only argument is "my tax money", come on grow up, you aren't paying that much in taxes...



Ah there he is our Afghan refugee ... No ANA **** today?

My dear I am a US citizen of Pakistani origin and no I do not want 1c of my tax dollars to go to your country (or country of origin). I think every single cent of mine is better spent on my daughter here.

The Afghans have minerals and other wealth and should pay for sending their daughters to school. I wish them well, just not with any of my money.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Afghan-India

pakistani342 said:


> Ah there he is our Afghan refugee ... No ANA **** today?
> 
> My dear I am a US citizen of Pakistani origin and no I do not want 1c of my tax dollars to go to your country (or country of origin). I think every single cent of mine is better spent on my daughter here.
> 
> The afghans have minerals and other wealth and should pay for sending their daughters to school. I wish them well, just not with any of my money.


And what about your country's huge aid to Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## KRAIT

kya_haal_hai said:


> -___-
> WHYY IS INDIA DOING THIS *facepalm*
> give me valid reasons for this deep befriending relations with Afghanistan and please don't say we're doing this to contain Pakistan because it sounds retarded and dumb
> India should leave Afghanistan ASAP


So that Afghani people don't get recruited for Jihad against India. Simple.
We need Afghanistan to stable so that we can access CARs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakistani342

Afghan-India said:


> And what about your countries huge aid to Pakistan?



Exactly the same response. The Pakistani people are an industrious and smart people, they are fully capable of paying for their future if they simply collected a little more taxes.

US Largess to Pakistan simply creates a dependence problem which is good neither for the US nor for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Afghan-India

pakistani342 said:


> Exactly the same response. The Pakistani people are an industrious and smart people, the are fully capable of paying for their future if they simply collected a little more taxes.
> 
> US Largess to Pakistan simply creates a dependence problem which is good neither for the US nor for Pakistan.


So do you hate Pakistan for taking money, that otherwise would be spend on your daughter?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Kabli


----------



## pakistani342

Afghan-India said:


> So do you hate Pakistan for taking money, that otherwise would be spend on your daughter?



I don't hate Pakistan no, the Pakistani people actually have future.

But yes the money should be spent on my daughter in the US or my neighbor's daughter, and especially it should not go into stuffing the pockets of Zardari or Sharif.

Further Aid, enables the Pakistani state to make unnatural choices, like partaking in a hostility with India. A lack of aid will force the Pakistani state and people to make the organic choices even if such choices mean coming to terms with India as the local hegemony.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Afghan-India

pakistani342 said:


> I don't hate Pakistan no, the Pakistani people actually have future.
> 
> But yes the money should be spent on my daughter in the US or my neighbor's daughter.


So you hate Afghanistan, because of our aid needs, And at the same time you love Pakistan even though they get more Aid?

That's double standards...

How do you see this future in Pakistan, you haven't been able to counter your economic problem throughout your history...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pakistani342

Afghan-India said:


> So you hate Afghanistan, because of our aid needs, And at the same time you love Pakistan even though they get more Aid?
> 
> That's double standards...



No, I do not hate Afghanistan or the Afghan People ... that is simply your charge and it is not true ... My family has over the past decades raised money for Afghan charitable causes. We (my family) are married into Afghans, I employ Afghan refugees in Pakistan who work on scientific applications and they are treated with equality. Even the other day a few of us friends were seeing if there is something we can do for a segment of Afghan people (I can't talk about the details here on a public forum).

My positions is, as a person of Pakistani origin that Pakistanis need to recognize that Afghans have been hostile to Pakistanis, there is racism (especially now) in their discourse towards us Pakistanis: daal-khor, dark skinned, smelly, etc. -- and we Pakistanis need to wake up to this reality.

And, there is no racist hatred of Afghans amongst the Pakistani people -- I hate to admit it but even someone like myself is deeply sympathetic -- the reverse is simply not true.



Afghan-India said:


> How do you see this future in Pakistan, you haven't been able to counter your economic problem throughout your history...



Well either Pakistanis will find a way or they will be treated unkindly by history. I've worked with people from all over the world from Ive League schools, etc. I've never found a super race or that Pakistani people lack in any significant way -- if other people people can do it, so should the Pakistani people be able to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hunter_hunted

"All-Weather Friend" Karzai that is our Quote and we should have patented it. Karzai you low life thief. Suck my duck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Afghan-India

pakistani342 said:


> No, I do not hate Afghanistan or the Afghan People ... that is simply your charge and it is not true ... My family has over the past decades raised money for Afghan charitable causes. I employ Afghan refugees in Pakistan who work on scientific applications and they are treated with equality. Even the other day a few of us friends were seeing if there is something we can do for a segment of Afghan people (I can't talk about the details here on a public forum).
> 
> My positions is, as a person of Pakistani origin that Pakistanis need to recognize that Afghans have been hostile to Pakistanis, there is racism (especially now) in their discourse towards us Pakistanis: daal-khor, dark skinned, smelly, etc. -- and we Pakistanis need to wake up to this reality.


So you say, that all Afghans are racist and hates Pakistan?

I'm sure that there are some segments in the population of Pakistan who are racists towards Afghanistan, but that doesn't mean that all Pakistanis are thinking in that way..


----------



## pakistani342

Afghan-India said:


> So you say, that all Afghans are racist and hates Pakistan?
> 
> I'm sure that there are some segments in the population of Pakistan who are racists towards Afghanistan, but that doesn't mean that all Pakistanis are thinking in that way..



Afghans are overwhelmingly racist, in their attitudes (and in discussions they even admit it) -- not all, but overwhelmingly so. Yes Pakistanis have a problem with racism and it is stain on Pakistani society, but if I were to guess not even 20% of Pakistanis hold such views of Afghans.

I mean seriously:
1. look at your own writings you use Penis size as a proxy for Afghan superiority -- lol
2. You assert that your ANP is superior to the Pakistani forces reeks of this: a drug addicted, desert-ive force is superior to a disciplined, equipped force? how? because it consists of the super race of Afghans?

Here are two tests:
1. Show me an editorial, a news story, a talk where Afghans criticize the racist attitudes towards Pakistanis. Compare this with editorials and other talks you will see by Pakistanis condemning the treatment of minorities, etc. in Pakistan.
2. Show me similar treatment of Afghans by Pakistanis on the social media sphere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

pakistani342 said:


> Afghans are overwhelmingly racist, in their attitudes (and in discussions they even admit it) -- not all, but overwhelmingly so. Yes Pakistanis have a problem with racism and it is stain on Pakistani society, but if I were to guess not even 20% of Pakistanis hold such views of Afghans.
> 
> I mean seriously:
> 1. look at your own writings you use Penis size as a proxy for Afghan superiority -- lol
> 2. You assert that your ANP is superior to the Pakistani forces reeks of this: a drug addicted, desert-ive force is superior to a disciplined, equipped force? how? because it consists of the super race of Afghans?
> 
> Here are two tests:
> 1. Show me an editorial, a news story, a talk where Afghans criticize the racist attitudes towards Pakistanis. Compare this with editorials and other talks you will see by Pakistanis condemning the treatment of minorities, etc. in Pakistan.
> 2. Show me similar treatment of Afghans by Pakistanis on the social media sphere.


----------



## pakdefender

pakistani342 said:


> My positions is, as a person of Pakistani origin that Pakistanis need to recognize that Afghans have been hostile to Pakistanis, there is racism (especially now) in their discourse towards us Pakistanis: daal-khor, dark skinned, smelly, etc. -- and we Pakistanis need to wake up to this reality.


 
This part is lost on Pakistanis since the 'Internet Afghan' is recent phenomenon , which is far closer to reality than many in Pakistan know about


----------



## pakistani342

Afghan-India said:


>



That's all you can mange right ? -- lol -- trust me I've been doing this for years now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

pakistani342 said:


> That's all you can mange right ? -- lol -- trust me I've been doing this for years now.


No i'm just disappointed.


----------



## pakistani342

pakdefender said:


> This part is lost on Pakistanis since the 'Internet Afghan' is recent phenomenon , which is far closer to reality than many in Pakistan know about



Hey man, Afghans cheer India when Pakistan plays India in Cricket -- I'd want them to cheer Afghanistan when say Pakistan plays Afghanistan (hell even I cheer Afghanistan because I want them to do well) -- however Afghans cheer India not only in Atlanta, or the Bay Area, they do it in Karachi, Lahore, Peshawar -- lol

If cricket does not wake up Pakistanis nothing else will -- lol

I'd sad to say but sometimes I think the Pakistani people deserve this Afghan contempt -- we are in indifferent stupor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakistani342

Afghan-India said:


> No i'm just disappointed.



Don't be beraderam: go burn a Pakistani flag and yell marg-bar Pokiston -- you'll feel perky in no time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Afghan-India said:


> And what about your country's huge aid to Pakistan?



Listen Afghan, look into your own collar first before discussing Pakistan:
The money committed by the US to Afghanistan for reconstruction alone is $100 Billion(2002-2014), this dwarfs the total aid given to Pakistan since 1948 which stands at $61.7 Billion.




*AFGHANISTAN:*











The fact remains, however, that if the CRS and OMB figures for FY2001-FY2013 that 
follow are totaled for all direct spending on the war, they reach* $641.7 billion*, of 
which *$198.2 billion – or over 30% – will be spent in FY2012 and FY2013*. This is an 
incredible amount of money to have spent with so few controls, so few plans, so 
little auditing, and almost no credible measures of effectiveness. 
Source: http://csis.org/files/publication/120515_US_Spending_Afghan_War_SIGAR.pdf

And then, in that same report, the GAO cited several embarrassing miscarriages:


For $130,000, Afghan contractors built a large shower/bathroom facility “without holes in the walls or floors for plumbing and drains.” What’s more, the walls were constructed of “crumbling cinder blocks.” The report blamed insufficient oversight. That was most certainly true. But in addition, UNICEF statistics show that seventy percent of Afghans have no access to a toilet and may in fact never have seen one. How could they know what’s involved in installing them? 

Defense Department personnel told the GAO about “a dining facility in Afghanistan that was built without a kitchen,” once again because of absent oversight.

A guard tower “at a forward operating base was poorly constructed and unsafe to occupy. The staircase was unstable and not strong enough” to climb. As usual, the problem wasn’t discovered until the tower was finished. “It had to be torn down.”

“In another instance, an entire compound of five buildings was built in the wrong location.” It was supposed to be located within the military base’s security walls, but the contractors inexplicably built the compound just outside—for $2.4 million. No one noticed until the project was completed. “The buildings could not be used.” 
Money Pit: The Monstrous Failure of US Aid to Afghanistan | World Affairs Journal
U.S. risks setback to oversight of Afghan reconstruction, agency says - Los Angeles Times
BBC News - Millions wasted in Afghan reconstruction projects, finds report




*PAKISTAN:*





*Total aid Pakistan has received since 1948:*
The data is compiled by Wren Elhai of the Center for Global Development in Washington, DC. The database reveals that since 1948 the US assistance to Pakistan has largely been for civilian purposes. Of the $61.7 billion in total assistance (in constant 2009 dollars) provided to Pakistan between 1948 and 2010, $40.4 billion were provided for economic assistance and $21.3 billion in military assistance. The economic assistance to Pakistan peaked in the early 60s when in excess of $2 billion annually were provided to Pakistan.





-Source: Guardian





-Source: Pakistan Economic Survey: 2010-11.

_* The 2010-11 figures are estimated from 8 months of data._
The nature of development aid business is such that large sums of donated money in fact return to the donor country in the form of contractual payments to consultants and manufacturers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kya_haal_hai

KRAIT said:


> So that Afghani people don't get recruited for Jihad against India. Simple.
> We need Afghanistan to stable so that we can access CARs.


USA inhe rok nahi paya hum kya chiz hein :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Seems the trip of Karzai is a successful one, he is praising India .......


----------



## FOX80

Afghanistan and whole Afghan people are our friend and we are helping our friend whatever we can and we will help them forever. Why you ash is burning here. Oil your own machine please.


----------



## illusion8

Why not? we would love to have a dear friend in Afghanistan.


----------



## vicky sen

hunter_hunted said:


> "All-Weather Friend" Karzai that is our Quote and we should have patented it. Karzai you low life thief. Suck my duck




Dont you think you should get a life???


----------



## WAR-rior

pakistani342 said:


> Ooooh, Karzai getting a bit testy ... calls the US a bully!? huh??? which of Afghanistan's fine products is he smoking?
> 
> *How many billions of Dollars has the US given to build schools, hospitals, lives etc. ? I guess not a single words of thanks -- what a surprise? NOT*
> 
> Original article here, excerpts below:
> 
> ...
> 
> Hamid Karzai, the President of Afghanistan, is a frequent diplomatic flyer to India, a trusted friend and a strategic ally.
> 
> During his visits to India, he has developed a circle of friends that transcends political boundaries.
> 
> He still has fond memories of his days in Shimla as a student of political science in Himachal Pradesh University.
> 
> The tall Pathan leader calls India "an all-weather friend" as he settles down for an exclusive interview with Mail Today in his seventh floor suite in the Capital's Oberoi hotel.
> 
> ...
> 
> "The US shouldn't act like a big bully. There have been occasions where the US has acted in a different way. Afghanistan has said no to enforcers. We are partners of the US. ..."
> 
> ...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I don't know but from his body language it seems his excellency Mukherjee is thinking something along the lines: "OMG what is he selling me now ..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afghanistan's president Hamid Karzai (left) shakes hands with President Pranab Mukherjee at the memorial service for the late Nelson Mandela



Then why does Pakistan abuse USA so much? some syndrome? Pakistan got more dollors that Afganis. 

The biggest difference in USA and Pakistan is evident in below video. And for Pakistanis, its a request to not bring this in corridor of Conspiracy theories like always.






The biggest reason for newfound love for India is, 'INDIA IS OUR ONLY NEIGHBOURHOOD WHO DO NOT INTERFERE IN OUR INT"ERNAL AFFAIRS'. Do watch the newz item.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hunter_hunted

vicky sen said:


> Dont you think you should get a life???


Dont u think u should get shower


----------



## Emmie

FOX80 said:


> Afghanistan and whole Afghan people are our friend and we are helping our friend whatever we can and we will help them forever. Why you ash is burning here. Oil your own machine please.



Yarana pakka lagta hay! So when are you going to open borders for more than 3 million Afghan refugees?

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contrarian

pakistani342 said:


> I don't know but from his body language it seems *his excellency Mukherjee* is thinking something along the lines: "OMG what is he selling me now ..."


By orders issued by the President, the Colonial epithets like 'excellency' are no longer to be used for the President of India.

They were meant for colonial times when the President and Governors were considered superior to the local people. This is a Republic now and old words that created psychological distances are to be removed.

Its simply President Mukherjee now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

My advice to India, the Indians, and every sane person on the planet is stay the hell out of Karazi's drama! This guy is a schizophrenic slashing psycho.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

Oh....an ALL WEATHER FRIEND........??

ah...where have i heard these 3 keywords in the same sentence before???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Afghan-India said:


> 5. Many Pakistani high skilled workers, works in Afghanistan, should we deport them back, so they will be unemployed in your society?


Sure. Get your Afghani arses out of our country and you can deport all the Pakistanis in your country

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RescueRanger

As i said before, India is welcome to have Afghan friendship... I will drink to that ... Another Faqirabad in the making... Fun times.



RAMPAGE said:


> Sure. Get your Afghani arses out of our country and you can deport all the Pakistanis in your country



Oh Sir, Without the Pakistanis they would have no skilled Labor... Afghan-Indian didn't answer my previous post. But most of those "Pakistanis" which number in the hundreds have been hired by USAID and Move One because their is no local "talent"....

Here is what I mean...:
And then, in that same report, the GAO cited several embarrassing miscarriages:


For $130,000, Afghan contractors built a large shower/bathroom facility “without holes in the walls or floors for plumbing and drains.” What’s more, the walls were constructed of “crumbling cinder blocks.” The report blamed insufficient oversight. That was most certainly true. But in addition, UNICEF statistics show that seventy percent of Afghans have no access to a toilet and may in fact never have seen one. How could they know what’s involved in installing them?

Defense Department personnel told the GAO about “a dining facility in Afghanistan that was built without a kitchen,” once again because of absent oversight.

A guard tower “at a forward operating base was poorly constructed and unsafe to occupy. The staircase was unstable and not strong enough” to climb. As usual, the problem wasn’t discovered until the tower was finished. “It had to be torn down.”

“In another instance, an entire compound of five buildings was built in the wrong location.” It was supposed to be located within the military base’s security walls, but the contractors inexplicably built the compound just outside—for $2.4 million. No one noticed until the project was completed. “The buildings could not be used.”
Those Pakistanis have been invited to Afghanistan by USAID and Move One... If the Afghan's have a problem with it, take it up with USAID and develop their own human capital so out guys don't need to go and work there...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Afghan-India

Airboss786 said:


> _*Well....Afghand the fact still remains......You Are A Baigret Quam! *_


And no arguments were given by the **** team that day...



RescueRanger said:


> Those Pakistanis have been invited to Afghanistan by USAID and Move One... If the Afghan's have a problem with it, take it up with USAID and develop their own human capital so out guys don't need to go and work there...


Indians have actually gained more and more contracts in Afghanistan, which has meant that some Pakistani workers, returned to Pakistan and are now unemployed.

Pakistan is not capable of employing its labour force, and you haven't been able tackle this problem throughout your history.
And as for now, it seems that the Indians are doing a better Job.



RescueRanger said:


> hundreds



Hundreds? it's thousands

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

India-Afghan relations will develop manifold within next 5 years.

India can build a great deal of infrastructure in Afghanistan which could be dual-purpose,
such as in humanitarian + military. Only the civilian/humanitarian part of India's assistance
will be declared or discussed openly, the military part is always behind curtains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Airboss786

Afghan-India said:


> And no arguments were given by the **** team that day...
> 
> 
> Indians have actually gained more and more contracts in Afghanistan, which has meant that some Pakistani workers, returned to Pakistan and are now unemployed.
> 
> Pakistan is not capable of employing its labour force, and you haven't been able tackle this problem throughout your history.
> And as for now, it seems that the Indians are doing a better Job.
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds? it's thousands



_*Still DUMB ***, You ARE A BAIGARET QUAM! I know your kind Well! *_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Afghan-India said:


> Hundreds? it's thousands


It's hundreds, i was a contractor for MoveOne myself so I am talking from experience, not pulling numbers out of the SKY!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TruthSeeker

Well, Indians look out! As soon as you become his "friend" he will start dumping loads of verbal "crap" on your head.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jamaludeen

I don't see why many Pakistanis would be bothered by all of this. Afghans can have relations with whoever they want, be it Iran, Pakistan, China, India, etc. 

@TruthSeeker, there is no such thing as friendship, but rather mutual interests.. in politics.. Karzai is fully taking advantage of it, there is nothing wrong with that. stop crying..



Afghan-India said:


> And no arguments were given by the **** team that day...
> 
> 
> Indians have actually gained more and more contracts in Afghanistan, which has meant that some Pakistani workers, returned to Pakistan and are now unemployed.
> 
> Pakistan is not capable of employing its labour force, and you haven't been able tackle this problem throughout your history.
> And as for now, it seems that the Indians are doing a better Job.
> 
> Hundreds? it's thousands



Perhaps, Afghanistan should start kicking out all of Pakistanis, since they don't value and appreciate our generosity towards them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakistani342

I was really waiting to exit this debate but alas if wishes were dollars!



jamaludeen said:


> I don't see why many Pakistanis would be bothered by all of this. Afghans can have relations with whoever they want, be it Iran, Pakistan, China, India, etc.



Hmmm let me see, it seems that Pakistanis think that they have rendered a lot of sacrifices vis-a-vis the Afghan people (even if brotherhood be damned) and would therefore logically expect to get some preferential treatment or return for their investment ... no? 

1. Perhaps preferential visas? (hell 50,000 Afghans plain walk into Pakistan everyday).
2. Maybe a Holiday to commemorate the hosting of generation of Afghans by the Pakistani people
3. Who knows maybe even an avenue or two in Kabul?
4. Perhaps some treaties to make trade, communication easier?

Instead what we get is racist hatred by the common Afghans ... I think Pakistanis wish to be treated using a basic human measure ... nothing really special.

For example you send your officers to be trained by not Turkey, Malaysia, Indonesia, but India (huh)? -- really? Let me translate this: thank you for hosting millions of us during our darkest hour (Soviet Invasion), and now we're going to team up with your arch rival -- seriously is it really that hard to see something awry with this picture (?).



jamaludeen said:


> @TruthSeeker, there is no such thing as friendship, but rather mutual interests.. in politics.. Karzai is fully taking advantage of it, there is nothing wrong with that. stop crying..



See this is what Afghans are deeply mistaken; Yes, Henry Kissinger may have made this maxim of foreign policy famous but if you think people to people affinity does not figure deeply in the equation, you must be naive: take the US/UK relationship; the Intra-West relationships; the Intra-Muslim world affinity; the West/Israel relationship -- self interest cannot solely explain the depth of these relationships. 

The Afghans are, slowly but surely alienating the people who matter the most to them -- the Pakistanis. Other than the Afghans themselves, the people who will probably determine how the Afghans fare is the Pakistanis and then the Iranians.



jamaludeen said:


> Perhaps, Afghanistan should start kicking out all of Pakistanis, since they don't value and appreciate our generosity towards them.



Yes, thank you for spitting in our face face -- you are threatening to kick out 50,000 Pakistanis in Afghanistan when we have hosted at one point 1 in 3 Afghans. Amazing, Amazing!!! 

Might I propose that in addition to burning the Pakistani flag, shouting marg-bar Pakistan, you should also add the threat of kicking out Pakistanis from Afghanistan to your repertoire. It would be nice cap stone to our tormented relationship. 

The irony of your statement (in the remote case that it is lost on you) -- you are threatening to kick out 50,000 Pakistanis, from Afghanistan -- which is equal the number of Afghans who cross into Pakistan without visas in a single day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakistani342

RescueRanger said:


> As i said before, India is welcome to have Afghan friendship... I will drink to that ... Another Faqirabad in the making... Fun times.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sir, Without the Pakistanis they would have no skilled Labor... Afghan-Indian didn't answer my previous post. But most of those "Pakistanis" which number in the hundreds have been hired by USAID and Move One because their is no local "talent"....
> 
> Here is what I mean...:
> And then, in that same report, the GAO cited several embarrassing miscarriages:
> 
> 
> For $130,000, Afghan contractors built a large shower/bathroom facility “without holes in the walls or floors for plumbing and drains.” What’s more, the walls were constructed of “crumbling cinder blocks.” The report blamed insufficient oversight. That was most certainly true. But in addition, UNICEF statistics show that seventy percent of Afghans have no access to a toilet and may in fact never have seen one. How could they know what’s involved in installing them?
> 
> Defense Department personnel told the GAO about “a dining facility in Afghanistan that was built without a kitchen,” once again because of absent oversight.
> 
> A guard tower “at a forward operating base was poorly constructed and unsafe to occupy. The staircase was unstable and not strong enough” to climb. As usual, the problem wasn’t discovered until the tower was finished. “It had to be torn down.”
> 
> “In another instance, an entire compound of five buildings was built in the wrong location.” It was supposed to be located within the military base’s security walls, but the contractors inexplicably built the compound just outside—for $2.4 million. No one noticed until the project was completed. “The buildings could not be used.”
> Those Pakistanis have been invited to Afghanistan by USAID and Move One... If the Afghan's have a problem with it, take it up with USAID and develop their own human capital so out guys don't need to go and work there...



To add this, in a lecture by Dr. Davood Moradian (posted here), he pointed out that there is not a single dedicated Indian correspondent posted in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Yzd Khalifa said:


> My advice to India, the Indians, and every sane person on the planet is stay the hell out of Karazi's drama! This guy is a schizophrenic slashing psycho.


 
He is a friend of yours? That you portray that you know him so well?
You played _gulli-danda or kancha_ with him?


----------



## RescueRanger

jamaludeen said:


> Perhaps, Afghanistan should start kicking out all of Pakistanis, since they don't value and appreciate our generosity towards them.



Develop your own human capital so USAID does not feel the need to hire Pakistanis...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

Pakistanis should realize that India has made usefull and popular contributions in afghanistan.; so it is impossible to keep India out of the Afghan equation.
Now pakistan needs to make sure that India in Afghanistan does not use it's presence in Afghanistan to pursue Anti-Pakistan Strategy.
India and Pakistan should start billateral talks dialouge on Intelligence and development matters in Afghanistan in order to allay mutual suspicion and ensure pacefull co existence.
sounds Far fetched but this is what the two countries should aim for

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakistani342

Alpha1 said:


> Pakistanis should realize that India has made usefull and popular contributions in afghanistan.; so it is impossible to keep India out of the Afghan equation.
> Now pakistan needs to make sure that India in Afghanistan does not use it's presence in Afghanistan to pursue Anti-Pakistan Strategy.
> India and Pakistan should start billateral talks dialouge on Intelligence and development matters in Afghanistan in order to allay mutual suspicion and ensure pacefull co existence.
> sounds Far fetched but this is what the two countries should aim for



While we're at it might I add to the list: fostering the brotherhood of man, finding a cure for cancer and solving world huger by the end of 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Alpha1 said:


> Pakistanis should realize that India has made usefull and popular contributions in afghanistan.; so it is impossible to keep India out of the Afghan equation.
> Now pakistan needs to make sure that India in Afghanistan does not use it's presence in Afghanistan to pursue Anti-Pakistan Strategy.
> India and Pakistan should start billateral talks dialouge on Intelligence and development matters in Afghanistan in order to allay mutual suspicion and ensure pacefull co existence.
> sounds Far fetched but this is what the two countries should aim for



*And Afghans' should understand we sheltered them from 1989 onward... *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Farooq

Afghan-India said:


> Lets get something clear my confused friend.
> 
> 1. Pakistanis and Indians are from the same race, if they are smelly, so are you.
> 
> 2. Afghans are not a Quam, look the definition of a Quam up, before bragging about your low IQ.
> 
> 3. It is known history that you guys has always been conquered from the west, latest until 1862, Durrani Empire.
> 
> 4. If you have so much gairat, then why are US drones bombing the shit out of you, while your mighty air force, are hiding at their bases.
> 
> 5. Many Pakistani high skilled workers, works in Afghanistan, should we deport them back, so they will be unemployed in your society?



Answer the question rather than asking 5 questions!!!

Why don't you good-for nothing Afghans get the hell out of Pakistan and take all your criminal activities along with you? I bet if you bhgharats leave 90% of the Pakistan's crime will be reduced, so you parasites are actually a burden on Pakistan

_jis thaali may khana usi may chade_



TruthSeeker said:


> Well, Indians look out! As soon as you become his "friend" he will start dumping loads of verbal "crap" on your head.



I'd never thought I'd thank you, but you're on point about the bald afghani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PoKeMon

RescueRanger said:


> Listen Afghan, look into your own collar first before discussing Pakistan:
> The money committed by the US to Afghanistan for reconstruction alone is $100 Billion(2002-2014), this dwarfs the total aid given to Pakistan since 1948 which stands at $61.7 Billion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFGHANISTAN:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains, however, that if the CRS and OMB figures for FY2001-FY2013 that
> follow are totaled for all direct spending on the war, they reach* $641.7 billion*, of
> which *$198.2 billion – or over 30% – will be spent in FY2012 and FY2013*. This is an
> incredible amount of money to have spent with so few controls, so few plans, so
> little auditing, and almost no credible measures of effectiveness.
> Source: http://csis.org/files/publication/120515_US_Spending_Afghan_War_SIGAR.pdf
> 
> And then, in that same report, the GAO cited several embarrassing miscarriages:
> 
> 
> For $130,000, Afghan contractors built a large shower/bathroom facility “without holes in the walls or floors for plumbing and drains.” What’s more, the walls were constructed of “crumbling cinder blocks.” The report blamed insufficient oversight. That was most certainly true. But in addition, UNICEF statistics show that seventy percent of Afghans have no access to a toilet and may in fact never have seen one. How could they know what’s involved in installing them?
> 
> Defense Department personnel told the GAO about “a dining facility in Afghanistan that was built without a kitchen,” once again because of absent oversight.
> 
> A guard tower “at a forward operating base was poorly constructed and unsafe to occupy. The staircase was unstable and not strong enough” to climb. As usual, the problem wasn’t discovered until the tower was finished. “It had to be torn down.”
> 
> “In another instance, an entire compound of five buildings was built in the wrong location.” It was supposed to be located within the military base’s security walls, but the contractors inexplicably built the compound just outside—for $2.4 million. No one noticed until the project was completed. “The buildings could not be used.”
> Money Pit: The Monstrous Failure of US Aid to Afghanistan | World Affairs Journal
> U.S. risks setback to oversight of Afghan reconstruction, agency says - Los Angeles Times
> BBC News - Millions wasted in Afghan reconstruction projects, finds report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PAKISTAN:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Total aid Pakistan has received since 1948:*
> The data is compiled by Wren Elhai of the Center for Global Development in Washington, DC. The database reveals that since 1948 the US assistance to Pakistan has largely been for civilian purposes. Of the $61.7 billion in total assistance (in constant 2009 dollars) provided to Pakistan between 1948 and 2010, $40.4 billion were provided for economic assistance and $21.3 billion in military assistance. The economic assistance to Pakistan peaked in the early 60s when in excess of $2 billion annually were provided to Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Source: Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Source: Pakistan Economic Survey: 2010-11.
> 
> _* The 2010-11 figures are estimated from 8 months of data._
> The nature of development aid business is such that large sums of donated money in fact return to the donor country in the form of contractual payments to consultants and manufacturers.



B-2 had not bombed $hit out of islamabad, lahore or karachi like they did to Afghanistan. 

Bad analogy.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

RescueRanger said:


> *And Afghans' should understand we sheltered them from 1989 onward... *



Burning ones house and then providing shelter - good strategy.

Whenever Afghanistan burned, the fire comes from pakistan. Even now its pakistan who is host to America.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## genghis khan

Rashid Mahmood said:


>



Is it strange These scum bags surname start with same as 99% of your awam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

RescueRanger said:


> It's hundreds, i was a contractor for MoveOne myself so I am talking from experience, not pulling numbers out of the SKY!


You are clearly talking from your inexperience, there were 60.000 Pakistanis in Afghanistan working back in 2006, and the number has just increased since then.

Resolving the Pakistan- Afghanistan Stalemate | United States Institute of Peace


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

genghis khan said:


> Is it strange These scum bags surname start with same as 99% of your awam




but there traits are 100% like your awam...."stabbing in the back"...


----------



## Devil Soul

RescueRanger said:


> *And Afghans' should understand we sheltered them from 1989 onward... *


And that was a Big Mistake on our part that we allowed them to stay anywhere in Pakistan without keeping any check on them.... Lets be honest here, couple of years back, Majority of Pakistani's had a soft corner for Afghans, but that attitude of Pakistani's towards Afghans have long gone... Now majority of us want them to leave Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genghis khan

Rashid Mahmood said:


> but there traits are 100% like your awam...."stabbing in the back"...


Isi liye Kameez pehna chod do AUR BE MARD & WEAR PANTS....... Nada khol ke SABI GHUS JATI HI FROM BACK &STABS U

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Farooq

Devil Soul said:


> And that was a Big Mistake on our part that we allowed them to stay anywhere in Pakistan without keeping any check on them.... Lets be honest here, couple of years back, Majority of Pakistani's had a soft corner for Afghans, but that attitude of Pakistani's towards Afghans have long gone... Now majority of us want them to leave Pakistan...



why isn't the GOP taking any action to deport these parasites when most Pakistanis want them out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Wow, so much hatred on India, Afghan and I think even Iran,,,all coming from Pakistan.

No wonder everyone wants you (pakistan) out!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

Farooq said:


> why isn't the GOP taking any action to deport these parasites when most Pakistanis want them out?


I remember few years back Pakistan asked all Afghans to leave, but UNHCR jumped in & requested Pakistan to stop force repatriation..



genghis khan said:


> Isi liye Kameez pehna chod do AUR BE MARD & WEAR PANTS....... Nada khol ke SABI GHUS JATI HI FROM BACK &STABS U


says who a Lungi wearing nation


----------



## genghis khan

Devil Soul said:


> says who a Lungi wearing nation



But i never saw ARMY WEARING LUNGI unlike Martial race kameez army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Pres. Karzai is simply looking for regional allies, his country is embroiled in a decade long insurgency and faces instability and his own administration and presidency is up for grab. It shouldn't be alarming he wants to establish friendly ties with India possibly he sees this as his only counter-weight to Pakistan, as the Americans are unwilling to help and the Iranians and Chinese simply won't take such a request seriously from him. The Indian's however are opportunist and willing to try and place their bets on Karzai hoping to gain some leverage in Afghanistan a country where they have been denied any influence for decades.

Though I think by agitating Pakistan Pres. Hamid Karzai is making a mistake which may cost him his presidency and any gained stability in his country, he really cannot afford to spoil relations with Pakistan.



Afghan-India said:


> You are clearly talking from your inexperience, there were 60.000 Pakistanis in Afghanistan working back in 2006, and the number has just increased since then.
> 
> Resolving the Pakistan- Afghanistan Stalemate | United States Institute of Peace




They were probably Pakistani Pathans who have business in Afghanistan. Compare 60,000 to two million Afghan refugees in Pakistan and the number is growing as Afghan women are having more babies each year in Pakistan.


----------



## jamaludeen

pakistani342 said:


> I was really waiting to exit this debate but alas if wishes were dollars!
> 
> Hmmm let me see, it seems that Pakistanis think that they have rendered a lot of sacrifices vis-a-vis the Afghan people (even if brotherhood be damned) and would therefore logically expect to get some preferential treatment or return for their investment ... no?
> 
> 1. Perhaps preferential visas? (hell 50,000 Afghans plain walk into Pakistan everyday).
> 2. Maybe a Holiday to commemorate the hosting of generation of Afghans by the Pakistani people
> 3. Who knows maybe even an avenue or two in Kabul?
> 4. Perhaps some treaties to make trade, communication easier?
> 
> Instead what we get is racist hatred by the common Afghans ... I think Pakistanis wish to be treated using a basic human measure ... nothing really special.



What are you even on about? lol. There is no point in being sarcastic, neither you and I are in any position of authority to do, most of what you have requested. In saying that, you should stop begging us for "return of favours" (IF ANY) but instead work towards building better relations with Afghan people.

How are Afghans racist? lol..



pakistani342 said:


> For example you send your officers to be trained by not Turkey, Malaysia, Indonesia, but India (huh)? -- really? Let me translate this: thank you for hosting millions of us during our darkest hour (Soviet Invasion), and now we're going to team up with your arch rival -- seriously is it really that hard to see something awry with this picture (?).
> 
> See this is what Afghans are deeply mistaken; Yes, Henry Kissinger may have made this maxim of foreign policy famous but if you think people to people affinity does not figure deeply in the equation, you must be naive: take the US/UK relationship; the Intra-West relationships; the Intra-Muslim world affinity; the West/Israel relationship -- self interest cannot solely explain the depth of these relationships.



What do you want us to do? Send officers to be trained in Pakistan. So instead of giving them proper training, you guys can mock them. (Again showing your arrogance). Hosting millions? There is no welfare system in Pakistan, People either had to work hard to earn some money or had a relative living abroad who would financially support them.. thus .. developing your economy even more..



pakistani342 said:


> The Afghans are, slowly but surely alienating the people who matter the most to them -- the Pakistanis. Other than the Afghans themselves, the people who will probably determine how the Afghans fare is the Pakistanis and then the Iranians.



If Pakistan genuinely wishes to help Afghanistan, then they may do so and Afghans will appreciate it.. However, i doubt much will happen.



pakistani342 said:


> Yes, thank you for spitting in our face face -- you are threatening to kick out 50,000 Pakistanis in Afghanistan when we have hosted at one point 1 in 3 Afghans. Amazing, Amazing!!!
> 
> Might I propose that in addition to burning the Pakistani flag, shouting marg-bar Pakistan, you should also add the threat of kicking out Pakistanis from Afghanistan to your repertoire. It would be nice cap stone to our tormented relationship.
> 
> The irony of your statement (in the remote case that it is lost on you) -- you are threatening to kick out 50,000 Pakistanis, from Afghanistan -- which is equal the number of Afghans who cross into Pakistan without visas in a single day.



It's just a flag, stop crying. It's not the Quran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

genghis khan said:


> Isi liye Kameez pehna chod do AUR BE MARD & WEAR PANTS....... Nada khol ke SABI GHUS JATI HI FROM BACK &STABS U




Your name suggests that you were produced by mongols who stabbed your ancestors backs.....


----------



## jamaludeen

Devil Soul said:


> I remember few years back Pakistan asked all Afghans to leave, but UNHCR jumped in & requested Pakistan to stop force repatriation..
> 
> 
> says who a Lungi wearing nation



well, Pakistan fell for the trick again.


----------



## pakdefender

the only thing Pakistan needs to give to afghansitan is a Coup de grâce , nothing else


----------



## Developereo

Why are Pakistanis getting upset?
Let the Indians believe whatever Karzai says.

Indians, *please please please please PLEASE* believe every single word that comes out of Karzai's mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

americans cozied up to the indians to get one up on Pakistan , they seem to have learned their lesson ( or at least showing signs of it ) , the afghans still want to lick hindu butt then so be it 
Pakistan will strike down its enemies , no matter where they are


----------



## GURU DUTT

well the fact is thread is about indo-afghan freindship and the trouble,disghust & jalousy its causing to pakistani members cause pakistan and pakistanies destroyed there centuries old tolrent and frogiving sufi culture for whabi backed intollerent to anyone culture when they agreed to fight against USSR for so called 'ummah' and went ahead whole hogg helped USA to fight & defeate USSR which did happen but in doing so pakistanies brought drug & klashnikov culture while intolerence grew in almost all parts of the society so much so pakistan is fighting a loosing bettle for its surviaval 

but the main thing that hurts them and even USA now that inspite of all they did for afghans they chose indians and Inda as a better choice to do buisness and commaon afghanies be it pashtoons , hazaras , tajicks or uzbegs all favour india and indians way much over they do for pakistan /pakistanies or US/americans 

this songs perfectli tells how pakistanies feel right now about afghans ...mods im sorry if yu find it off topick but i think it suites the situstaion ..Thanks 








pakdefender said:


> americans cozied up to the indians to get one up on Pakistan , they seem to have learned their lesson ( or at least showing signs of it ) , the afghans still want to lick hindu butt then so be it
> Pakistan will strike down its enemies , no matter where they are


well first try to strike down those american drones flying over your countryside and killing your 'innocent' civilians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamaludeen

pakdefender said:


> americans cozied up to the indians to get one up on Pakistan , they seem to have learned their lesson ( or at least showing signs of it ) , the afghans still want to lick hindu butt then so be it
> Pakistan will strike down its enemies , no matter where they are



Not everything is about "Pakistan", you guys are just attention seekers.. lol.. India and Afghan can have good relations and do trade, business.. exchange defence.. etc.. why would it even bother you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Victory

pakdefender said:


> americans cozied up to the indians to get one up on Pakistan , they seem to have learned their lesson ( or at least showing signs of it ) , the afghans still want to lick hindu butt then so be it
> Pakistan will strike down its enemies , no matter where they are



Talk when you've successfully eliminated TTP  

Your northern border is guarded by Islamists and not by your own army, you guys bow down to Taliban in your own country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakdefender

GURU DUTT said:


> well the fact is thread is about indo-afghan freindship and the trouble,disghust & jalousy its causing to pakistani members cause pakistan and pakistanies destroyed there centuries old tolrent and frogiving sufi culture for whabi backed intollerent to anyone culture when they agreed to fight against USSR for so called 'ummah' and went ahead whole hogg helped USA to fight & defeate USSR which did happen but in doing so pakistanies brought drug & klashnikov culture while intolerence grew in almost all parts of the society so much so pakistan is fighting a loosing bettle for its surviaval
> 
> but the main thing that hurts them and even USA now that inspite of all they did for afghans they chose indians and Inda as a better choice to do buisness and commaon afghanies be it pashtoons , hazaras , tajicks or uzbegs all favour india and indians way much over they do for pakistan /pakistanies or US/americans
> 
> this songs perfectli tells how pakistanies feel right now about afghans ...mods im sorry if yu find it off topick but i think it suites the situstaion ..Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well first try to strike down those american drones flying over your countryside and killing your 'innocent' civilians


 
'inspite of all they did' just goes to show that even you indian know and acknowledge that a lot has been doen to help afghans but the afghans are an ungratefull backstabbing bunch , famous poet Sheikh Saadi has saying along the lines of never trusting an afghan



Victory said:


> Talk when you've successfully eliminated TTP
> 
> Your northern border is guarded by Islamists and not by your own army, you guys bow down to Taliban in your own country


 
So what you are saying in context of this thread that Afghan+India = TTP


----------



## Roybot

jamaludeen said:


> Not everything is about "Pakistan", you guys are just attention seekers.. lol.. India and Afghan can have good relations and do trade, business.. exchange defence.. etc.. *why would it even bother you?*



Cause the Pakistanis think that Afghans "owe them", and that Afghanistan is their backyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jzaib

Afghan-India said:


> So you say, that all Afghans are racist and hates Pakistan?
> 
> I'm sure that there are some segments in the population of Pakistan who are racists towards Afghanistan, but that doesn't mean that all Pakistanis are thinking in that way..



actually we dnt hate afghans ... we have accomadated 80 million afghans ..that was a burden in Pakistan and allways main cause of terrorism ..still we love them and allowed them to live in our country .. on other hand u people are supporting our enimies and not thankful for what we did for u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamaludeen

Roybot said:


> Cause the Pakistanis think that Afghans "owe them", and that Afghanistan is their backyard.



oh lord, they are a delusional bunch.




Jzaib said:


> actually we dnt hate afghans ... we have accomadated 80 million afghans ..that was a burden in Pakistan and allways main cause of terrorism ..still we love them and allowed them to live in our country .. on other hand u people are supporting our enimies and not thankful for what we did for u




80 million afghans... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

jamaludeen said:


> Not everything is about "Pakistan", you guys are just attention seekers.. lol.. India and Afghan can have good relations and do trade, business.. exchange defence.. etc.. why would it even bother you?




Did we ask afghans to come running in our country when the soviets raided you....
Why didn't you go running to india, you good friend then....

There are still 1.7 million afghans living in Pakistan. why don't you ask them to go to your friend india to live.....

You come in our house, use our resources, eat with us, live with us, work with us since 1979, and 
now your making our enemy your friend.....

The fact is that you two deserve to be friends. 
So karzai should shift all the 1.7 million refugees to india and enjoy their hospitality.


----------



## Jzaib

jamaludeen said:


> oh lord, they are a delusional bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 million afghans... lol


sorry 8 million ... karzi even had a house in pakistan.. all the rich afghans have houses in pakistan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Jzaib said:


> sorry 8 million ... karzi even had a house in pakistan.. all the rich afghans have houses in pakistan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Did we ask afghans to come running in our country when the soviets raided you....
> Why didn't you go running to india, you good friend then....
> 
> There are still 1.7 million afghans living in Pakistan. why don't you ask them to go to your friend india to live.....
> 
> You come in our house, use our resources, eat with us, live with us, work with us since 1979, and
> now your making our enemy your friend.....
> 
> *The fact is that you two deserve to be friends.
> So karzai should shift all the 1.7 million refugees to india and enjoy their hospitality.*


they will soon realise it ... India is just looking for her own intrest . they will welcome all illegal immigrants with cow piss colada .. they were the most favourite ally of USSR who invade afghanistan .. on other hand we helped them in getting freedom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Jzaib said:


> sorry 8 million ... karzi even had a house in pakistan.. all the rich afghans have houses in pakistan ...


like all rich arab shieks and al queda terrorit like the amous one US mariens cought and killed in 'abottabad'


----------



## Contrarian

Developereo said:


> Why are Pakistanis getting upset?
> Let the Indians believe whatever Karzai says.
> 
> Indians, *please please please please PLEASE* believe every single word that comes out of Karzai's mouth.


You should know the basic/core principles on which our Foreign Policy is based.


----------



## Afghan-India

jamaludeen said:


> 80 million afghans... lol



Those pakistanis and their facts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jzaib

GURU DUTT said:


> like all rich arab shieks and al queda terrorit like the amous one US mariens cought and killed in 'abottabad'


barey naughty hoo dutt saab ... this is what happens when there is a war going on ur neibouring countries..like in 1971 ..there is so many immigrants from bangaladesh .. did indians check the visa of every bangali that illegally crossed border ... many talinban came into pakistan once they are defeated .. US invasion to iraq further redicalized Pakistan .. which turned mant to help taliban librate afghanistan.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Jzaib said:


> they will soon realise it ... India is just looking for her own intrest . they will welcome all illegal immigrants with cow piss colada .. they were the most favourite ally of USSR who invade afghanistan .. on other hand we helped them in getting freedom


well bhai the onli reason pakistanies helped afghans was there establishent wanted to use afghans as cannon fodder to fight USSR first and then india and later maybe iran but the thing is they devised a cunning plan to talibanize there society to feed the war hysteria and get money from saudies and wepons and training from the americans but in process lost the control over there so called 'strategick assets' and in doing so there society became way to much intolerent and things went owt of control since then and now when afghans saw the real picture who is using them and who is helping them unconditionally knowing fully well that they have to leave shortli they chose india over pakistan and thats the main cuase of concern to pakistanies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

The huge influx of Afghan refugees into Pakistan in the 1980's is said to have contributed to the rise of conservative kalashnikov culture, terrorism, sectarian violence, religious fundamentalism, drug trafficking, illegal cross-border smuggling, environmental issues, organised crime, and other socio-economic law and order problems in the country.


----------



## Jzaib

Afghan-India said:


> Those pakistanis and their facts


well ill give u one other wrong fact...
India was the biggest ally of USSR who invaded ur country and india supported it ... we are the one's who stand up with the poor afghans against them ... bloody unthankful nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Jzaib said:


> barey naughty hoo dutt saab ... this is what happens when there is a war going on ur neibouring countries..like in 1971 ..there is so many immigrants from bangaladesh .. did indians check the visa of every bangali that illegally crossed border ... many talinban came into pakistan once they are defeated .. *US invasion to iraq further redicalized Pakistan .. which turned mant to help taliban librate afghanistan.*


well bahi jaan the fact is afghans are not so ignorant to wars and its fallowt and consequences as the they live in a almost barren land and war has been there 'cottage industry' since the recoreded history
but punabies, sindhies and urdu speaking people from india could never see it coming cause they lived and developed there culture in a very prospourus land ... hope you are getting what im trying to convy to you my able sirji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

GURU DUTT said:


> well bhai the onli reason pakistanies helped afghans was there establishent wanted to use afghans as cannon fodder to fight USSR first and then india and later maybe iran but the thing is they devised a cunning plan to talibanize there society to feed the war hysteria and get money from saudies and wepons and training from the americans but in process lost the control over there so called 'strategick assets' and in doing so there society became way to much intolerent and things went owt of control since then and now when afghans saw the real picture who is using them and who is helping them unconditionally knowing fully well that they have to leave shortli they chose india over pakistan and thats the main cuase of concern to pakistanies



so we get USSR to attack afghans so we will take a stand against them to get money .. u r brilliant .. yaar tu zaid hamid banta ja raha ha .. when we helped them there was no country involved .. we got all of them involved .. our tribes men was helping afghans much before US and middle east was involve .. baki ap jasey bolyain gay hum maan leyain gay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Developereo said:


> Why are Pakistanis getting upset?
> Let the Indians believe whatever Karzai says.
> 
> Indians, *please please please please PLEASE* believe every single word that comes out of Karzai's mouth.



Indians will believe karzai after we take our long term national interest.We will give them all humanitarian support .We increase the weapons given to them after 2014 .Long -Live India -Afghan partnership


----------



## Jzaib

GURU DUTT said:


> well bahi jaan the fact is afghans are not so ignorant to wars and its fallowt and consequences as the they live in a almost barren land and war has been there 'cottage industry' since the recoreded history
> but punabies, sindhies and urdu speaking people from india could never see it coming cause they lived and developed there culture in a very prospourus land ... *hope you are getting what im trying to convy to you my able sirji*


i didnt get it at all ..


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

GURU DUTT said:


> well bhai the onli reason pakistanies helped afghans was there establishent wanted to use afghans as cannon fodder to fight USSR first and then india and later maybe iran but the thing is they devised a cunning plan to talibanize there society to feed the war hysteria and get money from saudies and wepons and training from the americans but in process lost the control over there so called 'strategick assets' and in doing so there society became way to much intolerent and things went owt of control since then and now when afghans saw the real picture who is using them and who is helping them unconditionally knowing fully well that they have to leave shortli they chose india over pakistan and thats the main cuase of concern to pakistanies




Wowww 
you must be getting the best available poppy product from Karzai Lollipops Limited.


----------



## Jzaib

sreekumar said:


> Indians will believe karzai after we take our long term national interest.We will give them all humanitarian support .We increase the weapons given to them after 2014 .Long -Live India -Afghan partnership


dnt wry we will use the same afghans against u guys later on .. they are getting US dollars once US lost it intrest in afghanistan .. they will came back running to US ... that day u will wish that all the weapons u gave them are not used against u ...


----------



## GURU DUTT

Jzaib said:


> i didnt get it at all ..


in short i mean pakistan used afghans for its own security and using them as a potential wepon to have its hegemony on south asia like the middle ages 
but afgahans are nobodies friends they are like 'mast malank' all they care about is there way of life , there relegeon and coustons and above all there independence and dont hesitate to punish anyone who tries to force there culture on way of thinking on them and that means all whether its russians , british, americans or pakistanies they simply dont care 

thing is no matter how much you sacrifice for them and give/help them if ever you try to cross the line they will become your enemies and that implies to all ...even indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

kazai makeing overtures to india is along the same lines that Leon Panetta went to india, said some anti-Pakistan stuff that got india's attention , then Panetta asked india to stand up and be counted in US-led afghan war which india didn't do

Now Kharzai is shaking is touche infront of india along the same lines that it will help india against Pakistan.

What is it the indians can bring which the americans could not ... both india and afghanistan are within 5 hour striking distance of our nuclear weapons


----------



## GURU DUTT

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Wowww
> you must be getting the best available poppy product from Karzai Lollipops Limited.


well brother if you have a denail attitude dosent means all have the same world works on mutual interests rather than so called 'ummah ' or khair jane do aap nahi sajhoge


----------



## pakdefender

GURU DUTT said:


> well brother if you have a denail attitude dosent means all have the same world works on mutual interests rather than so called 'ummah ' or khair jane do aap nahi sajhoge


 
The Ummah will always exist as will the Two Nation Theory , indian a$$ buring not withstanding


----------



## SrNair

Jzaib said:


> dnt wry we will use the same afghans against u guys later on .. they are getting US dollars once US lost it intrest in afghanistan .. they will came back running to US ... that day u will wish that all the weapons u gave them are not used against u ...



Well you try that in 1989 .You guys use Afghan insurgents in Kashmir after Soviet Withdrawal.They used weapons supplied by US.That long gone history.But at that time Pakistan and India are same in
almost all field and US was your best friend and west and Saudi also on your side and we are out of friends after soviet destruction .But things are now very different.You also know that.You may know our influence.Indian Government already taking measures if things are going out of hands of ANA.It is not 1991 India ,It is 2013 India.Wake up friend,you are in sleep for last 24 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

pakdefender said:


> The Ummah will always exist as will the Two Nation Theory , indian a$$ buring not withstanding


well keep dreamin and keep fighting the ghosts while the world is not stationarry and will move way ahead and all those who dream of ummah and dream of "messiah" who will come one day keep waiting ...good luck


----------



## INDIC

Jzaib said:


> so we get USSR to attack afghans so we will take a stand against them to get money .. u r brilliant .. yaar tu zaid hamid banta ja raha ha .. when we helped them there was no country involved .. we got all of them involved .. our tribes men was helping afghans much before US and middle east was involve .. baki ap jasey bolyain gay hum maan leyain gay



Pakistan was involved in Afghanistan since the day monarchy ended up in Afghanistan.


----------



## Jzaib

GURU DUTT said:


> *in short i* mean pakistan used afghans for its own security and *using them as a potential wepon to have its hegemony on south asia like the middle ages *
> but afgahans are nobodies friends they are like 'mast malank' all they care about is there way of life , there relegeon and coustons and above all there independence and dont hesitate to punish anyone who tries to force there culture on way of thinking on them and that means all whether its russians , british, americans or pakistanies they simply dont care
> 
> thing is no matter how much you sacrifice for them and give/help them if ever you try to cross the line they will become your enemies and that implies to all ...even indians


well we helped them and give up our lifes for them .. u can always say that we did it for our hegemony .. u can alwasy doubt our intetions .. if spreading so much venoum against pakistan makes u happy .. tu u knw humyain tu ap muskaratay hoa achay lagtay hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

Jzaib said:


> so we get USSR to attack afghans so we will take a stand against them to get money .. u r brilliant .. yaar tu zaid hamid banta ja raha ha .. when we helped them there was no country involved .. we got all of them involved .. our tribes men was helping afghans much before US and middle east was involve .. baki ap jasey bolyain gay hum maan leyain gay



No you fight for Afghanis because they are all your ummah brothers. Your heart goes out for them and you are thekedars of all islamic nations. 

Pakistan never had any vested interest as it is just next to god, so kind and never demanding. 

Its all together different things that pak dont fight for anyone else. 

Also its all together diff things that they allow US to bomb afghan to stone age just to save their own a$$ and few billion dollars.


----------



## INDIC

Jzaib said:


> actually we dnt hate afghans ... we have accomadated *80 million afghans* ..that was a burden in Pakistan



That's several times greater than the entire population of Afghanistan.


----------



## Jzaib

INDIC said:


> Pakistan was involved in Afghanistan since the day monarchy ended up in Afghanistan.


involved how? we have centuries old relation with them .. they are mostly pushtons and we have a phuston province here .. we were involved much before monarchy ended



IND_PAK said:


> No you fight for Afghanis because they are all your ummah brothers. Your heart goes out for them and you are thekedars of all islamic nations.
> 
> Pakistan never had any vested interest as it is just next to god, so kind and never demanding.
> 
> Its all together different things that pak dont fight for anyone else.
> 
> Also its all together diff things that they allow US to bomb afghan to stone age just to save their own a$$ and few billion dollars.


we helped in war in arab isreal war as well .. that is for umaah .. u can always come up with a conspiricy theory .. that we did it for some other reason .. even china complians that our tribe mens supported saperatist in china we are doing it for some agenda well ... if u dnt love or follow religion and always do things for money or ur own intrest it doesnt mean everyone is like u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

its all about 'the bomb' , we can nuke our enemy when the time comes , thats what its all about .. afghans are just piggies in the middle


----------



## GURU DUTT

well the onli afghan im still in love with is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Jzaib said:


> involved how? we have centuries old relation with them .. they are mostly pushtons and we have a phuston province here .. we were involved much before monarchy ended



Pakistan interfere in Afghanistan started when you sensed instability in Afghanistan after Muhammad Daoud Khan came to power in 1973. You have border dispute with them over Durand Line, you aren't going to have a peaceful relation with Afghans until you solve it. The claims of centuries old relations are all meaningless here.


----------



## Jzaib

INDIC said:


> That's several times greater than the entire population of Afghanistan.


*i corrected it later in my post ..its 8 million*

During the 1980s Soviet war in Afghanistan, a large number of Afghans began leaving their country.[13] As a result of political unrest, mass arrests and executions, and other human rights violations, as well as the civil war, around 3 million Afghan refugees escaped to Pakistan and about 2 million to Iran (see Afghans in Iran). The migration began after December 1979 when the former Soviet Union (USSR) invaded Afghanistan with over 100,000 troops and continued throughout the 1980s.[14] In late 1988, approximately 3.3 million Afghan refugees were housed in 340 refugee camps along the Afghan-Pakistan border in what is now called Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP), Pakistan. It was reported by the New York Times in November 1988 that about 100,000 of the refugees were living in the city of Peshawar while more than 2 million were staying in the whole of KP, which was referred to as NWFP at the time. Located on the outskirts of Peshawar, the now-closed Jalozai camp was one of the largest refugee camps in NWFP

The Afghan diaspora in Pakistan formed the largest group of Afghans living outside their country at the time.

Afghans in Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Note it is only from in 1980 .. we have much more then that came dring US invasionof iran *



INDIC said:


> Pakistan interfere in Afghanistan started when you sensed instability in Afghanistan after Muhammad Daoud Khan came to power in 1973. You have border dispute with them over Durand Line, you aren't going to have a peaceful relation with Afghans until you solve it. The claims of centuries old relations are all meaningless here.


first nothng actually is done against that clams by afghanistan .. it is not that serous .. afghans are land locked country we are the reason they have trade with most of the countires .. including india ..we have the most hostile afghanistan now but still we help them ...


----------



## pakdefender

INDIC said:


> Pakistan interfere in Afghanistan started when you sensed instability in Afghanistan after Muhammad Daoud Khan came to power in 1973. You have border dispute with them over Durand Line, you aren't going to have a peaceful relation with Afghans until you solve it. The claims of centuries old relations are all meaningless here.


 
Afghanistan and India both oposed the creation of Pakistan at the UN, our WAR with you SOBs started from that point onwards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Airboss786 said:


> _*Nah Man, I guarantee you! " YOU AFGANDS ARE A BAIGARET QUAM" *_
> 
> _*Folks, If they were a 'GAIRETMAND QUAM' they would leave Pakistan! *_


Does this law applies to Pakistanis who hate US but still live in US?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Afghan-India

pakdefender said:


> Afghanistan and India both oposed the creation of Pakistan at the UN, our WAR with you SOBs started from that point onwards


The difference between India and Afghanistan on the one side and Pakistan on the other, is that Pakistan is a temporary, i will be surprised if Pakistan is a country in 100 years from now.



ranjeet said:


> Does this law applies to Pakistanis who hate US but still live in US?


NO, not in their opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GURU DUTT

ranjeet said:


> Does this law applies to Pakistanis who hate US but still live in US?


point to be noted 'melod'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Afghan-India said:


> The difference between India and Afghanistan on the one side and Pakistan on the other, is that Pakistan is a temporary, i will be surprised if Pakistan is a country in 100 years from now.


 
haha dream on charsi

if pakistan is temporary , then so is afghanistan temporary with pashtun , tajik , hazara , uzbek and so is india temporary with sikh , hindu , muslim , maoist and further on tamil , punjabi , gujrarti etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Afghan-India said:


> The difference between India and Afghanistan on the one side and Pakistan on the other, is that *Pakistan is a temporary, i will be surprised if Pakistan is a country in 100 years from now.*
> 
> *
> NO, not in their opinion.*


----------



## Truth Finder

Afghan-India said:


> The difference between India and Afghanistan on the one side and Pakistan on the other, is that Pakistan is a temporary, i will be surprised if Pakistan is a country in 100 years from now.








yes, we will devide and share the country between us.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jamaludeen

Mogambo khush hua.. 

hahahhaa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

The news is about India and Afghanistan .

Why is the third party's @ss on fire ??? .......


----------



## pakdefender

Truth Finder said:


> yes, we will devide and share the country between us.


 
and in the process get your a$$ nuked .... nuk nuk nuk


----------



## Truth Finder

pakdefender said:


> and in the process get your a$$ nuked .... nuk nuk nuk



There was no Pakistan 100 or 1000 or 5000 years ago, there won't be any Pakistan 100 or 1000 or 5000 years after.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

pakdefender said:


> and in the process get your a$$ nuked .... nuk nuk nuk



You speak as if you guys are the only ones with nuke .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

Truth Finder said:


> There was no Pakistan 100 or 1000 or 5000 years ago, there won't be any Pakistan 100 or 1000 or 5000 years after.


 
india has never existed as a signle country and , it has always been under foreign rule same shall be its fate in the future also , same story with afghsnitan it is a patchwork of nomads , as country it has only served as buffer zone in peace time and a warzone otherwise



kurup said:


> You speak as if you guys are the only ones with nuke .


 
our nukes give more takleef to our enemies thats for sure , the enemies nukes dont give us that much takleef


----------



## Truth Finder

pakdefender said:


> india has never existed as a signle country and , it has always been under foreign rule same shall be its fate in the future also , same story with afghsnitan it is a patchwork of nomads , as country it has only served as buffer zone in peace time and a warzone otherwise


There was always India, so were Afghanistan and Iran but no Pakistan. And, so in future.


----------



## kurup

pakdefender said:


> our nukes give more takleef to our enemies thats for sure , the enemies nukes dont give us that much takleef



Amuse us more with posts like these ^^^

Looks like your nukes are special . They provide deterrence as well as takleef (_which sadly no other country's nukes provide_)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

pakdefender said:


> and in the process get your a$$ nuked .... nuk nuk nuk



Don't worry our missile Defence system will neutralize all of them.

Indian Ballistic Missile Defence Programme - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GURU DUTT

kurup said:


> Amuse us more with posts like these ^^^
> 
> Looks like your nukes are special . They provide deterrence as well as takleef (_which sadly no other country's nukes provide_)


well buddy thing is there neukes are special cause pakistan is the onli country in the world that is divising a strategy to use its neukes on pakistani soil *if ever* india tries to invade it ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Truth Finder said:


> There was always India, so were Afghanistan and Iran but no Pakistan. And, so in future.


 
India was ruled by Muslims based in Lahore Fort hence in future you shall be ruled from muslims based in Lahore



kurup said:


> Amuse us more with posts like these ^^^
> 
> Looks like your nukes are special . They provide deterrence as well as takleef (_which sadly no other country's nukes provide_)


 
our nuclear weapons give you so much heart ache that they have done their job even before they are fired at you


----------



## GURU DUTT

pakdefender said:


> India was ruled by Muslims based in Lahore Fort hence in future you shall be ruled from muslims based in Lahore
> 
> 
> 
> our nuclear weapons give you so much heart ache that they have done their job even before they are fired at you


----------



## Truth Finder

pakdefender said:


> India was ruled by Muslims based in Lahore Fort hence in future you shall be ruled from muslims based in *Lahore*



1) Read the 5000 years of Indian History first.

2) The 500 years of North Indian rule(1206 - 1707) you are talking about was based in Delhi and they are still living there as proud Indians. Pakistan was never ruled by Pakistanis till 1947 since the time of Ashoka.


----------



## pakdefender

Truth Finder said:


> 1) Read the 5000 years of Indian History first.
> 
> 2) The 500 years of North Indian rule(1206 - 1707) you are talking about was based in Delhi and they are still living there as proud Indians. Pakistan was never ruled by Pakistanis till 1947 since the time of Ashoka.


 
Delhi Sultant were not indian , they did not call themselves india .. lol

Lahore was the seat of the best Mughal Emperor Aurangzeb , indians know who Aurangzeb is right ? He made Badshahi Masjid opposite to the Fort in Lahore.


----------



## Truth Finder

pakdefender said:


> *Lahore was the seat of the best Mughal Emperor Aurangzeb* , indians know who Aurangzeb is right ? He made Badshahi Masjid opposite to the Fort in Lahore.


Mughal rule was from the INDIAN capital Delhi. Aurangzeb's capital was DELHI and he stayed most of his life in South India fighting against the Shias and Marathas. Pakistan was never there. Staying one or two months here and there does not make it the most important place. Read history.


----------



## kurup

pakdefender said:


> our nuclear weapons give you so much heart ache that they have done their job even before they are fired at you



Same can be said about you .

Our nuke weapons gives so much heart ache to you pakistanis that you guys have to bring in nukes into thread about India and Afghanistan .


----------



## pakdefender

Truth Finder said:


> Mughal rule was from the INDIAN capital Delhi. Aurangzeb's capital was DELHI and he stayed most of his life in South India fighting against the Shias and Marathas. Pakistan was never there. Staying one or two months here and there does not make it the most important place. Read history.


 
no matter what , following holds true:

present day india did not exist in the past when it was under various foreign rulers , who mostly happen to be Muslim

present day afghansitan also did not exist in the past and till today also reamins a patch work of nomads

Modren day Pakistan , India and Afghanistan all are in the same boat , all 'created by the British' so to speak


----------



## Truth Finder

pakdefender said:


> Delhi Sultant were not indian , *they did not call themselves india* .. lol


1)If they were not Indians, then Manmohan Singh is also not an Indian.  

2) Bogus.They call themselves _Hindustani_(Indian) very much, not Pakistani. ( to the bold part)


----------



## pakdefender

Truth Finder said:


> 1)If they were not Indians, then Manmohan Singh is also not an Indian.
> 
> 2) Bogus.They call themselves _Hindustani_(Indian) very much, not Pakistani. ( to the bold part)


 
Manmohan Singh is from Khalistan , he is not indian!


----------



## RescueRanger

Afghan-India said:


> You are clearly talking from your inexperience, there were 60.000 Pakistanis in Afghanistan working back in 2006, and the number has just increased since then.
> 
> Resolving the Pakistan- Afghanistan Stalemate | United States Institute of Peace



ROFL.... You certainly don't know the ground facts... 
A) *That report was published in 2006 - WE ARE in 2013 *(WHY WOULD YOU QUOTE a 2006 report when practically even concertina wire and slippers were being purchased for Afghanistan in Pakistan?... 
B) Only MoveOne, Talon & USAID hire Pakistanis and those numbers are in hundreds, not thousands.



Gessler said:


> Wow, so much hatred on India, Afghan and I think even Iran,,,all coming from Pakistan.
> 
> No wonder everyone wants you (pakistan) out!



No hatred here, you are welcome to keep Afghanistan. Good Luck! 



IND_PAK said:


> Burning ones house and then providing shelter - good strategy.
> 
> Whenever Afghanistan burned, the fire comes from pakistan. Even now its pakistan who is host to America.



And i suppose the US, NATO, ISAF, the Saudis and CIA are innocent, or did you decide to omit that part of history?



IND_PAK said:


> B-2 had not bombed $hit out of islamabad, lahore or karachi like they did to Afghanistan.
> 
> Bad analogy.



*EXCUSE ME,* But it was an Afghan WHO suggested Pakistan gets more Aid than AFGHANISTAN... I just corrected him, that since Pakistan was established we only received less than $70 Billion in aid out of which only $20 million was for defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truth Finder

pakdefender said:


> no matter what , following holds true:
> present day india did not exist in the past when it was under various foreign rulers , who mostly happen to Muslim
> present day afghansitan also did not exist in the past and till today also reamins a patch work of nomads
> Modren day Pakistan , India and Afghanistan all are in the same boat , all 'created by the British' so to speak


Man, this post is not about Hindu or Muslims. You are free to fantasy about 5000 years of Indian history.I have no problem. See my avatar pic. But, the moot issue is that Pakistan came into existence in 1947 and before that it was a part of India for 5000 years. Can you deny this?




pakdefender said:


> Manmohan Singh is from Khalistan , he is not indian!


He is from Lahore. I know that the capital of Khalistan will be Lahore like it was under Rangeet Singh.


----------



## pakdefender

Truth Finder said:


> Man, this post is not about Hindu or Muslims. You are free to fantasy about 5000 years of Indian history.I have no problem. See my avatar pic. But, the moot issue is that Pakistan came into existence in 1947 and before that it was a part of India for 5000 years. Can you deny this?
> 
> 
> 
> He is from Lahore. I know that the capital of Khalistan will be Lahore like it was under Rangeet Singh.


 
Pakistan was never really part of india , at various points in history it has existed as a seperate entity to india , that is a different discussion all together.

And you got the captial of Khalistan wrong , its not Lahore it Amratsar , your general knowledge not so good


----------



## Truth Finder

pakdefender said:


> And you got the captial of Khalistan wrong , its not Lahore it Amratsar , your general knowledge not so good


In 1799, Ranjit Singh captured Lahore from the Bhangi Misl and later made it his capital.
Ranjit Singh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Afghan-India

RescueRanger said:


> B) Only MoveOne, Talon & USAID hire Pakistanis and those numbers are in hundreds, not thousands.


Yeah hundreds a employed by different US NGO etc.
But alot of Pakistani are employed by the Afghan government as doctors etc.

do you expect the number to decline since 2006, when aid an construction have increased?

100.000 Pakistanis working in Afghanistan as of 2012:Afghanistan emerges as new job market for Pakistanis by Delawar Jan | Understanding The Neighbour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Truth Finder said:


> In 1799, Ranjit Singh captured Lahore from the Bhangi Misl and later made it his capital.
> Ranjit Singh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
here is map of Khalistan , its capital is Amratsar


----------



## Truth Finder

pakdefender said:


> here is map of Khalistan , its capital is Amratsar


Good art work. Now, this is the map of Sikh empire with capital Lahore along with Wikipedia source.




Sikh Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

RescueRanger said:


> And i suppose the US, NATO, ISAF, the Saudis and CIA are innocent, or did you decide to omit that part of history?



Are you an american.israeli/saudi who is boasting about providing shelter to poor afghanis?

You are a pakistani and my response is to you not some american. And if this gives you some consolation let me say "Yes US ruined Afghan with an active help from pakistan for vested interest of duo". Happy?


----------



## Devil Soul

Afghan-India said:


> The difference between India and Afghanistan on the one side and Pakistan on the other, is that Pakistan is a temporary, i will be surprised if Pakistan is a country in 100 years from now.
> 
> 
> NO, not in their opinion.



We have being hearing this since 1947... 


Truth Finder said:


> There was no Pakistan 100 or 1000 or 5000 years ago, there won't be any Pakistan 100 or 1000 or 5000 years after.



Dil kay behlanay ko Ghalib Khayal Accha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

RescueRanger said:


> *EXCUSE ME,* But it was an Afghan WHO suggested Pakistan gets more Aid than AFGHANISTAN... I just corrected him, that since Pakistan was established we only received less than $70 Billion in aid out of which only $20 million was for defense.



You are EXCUSED.

But I wont even term it "an AID" what US gives to Afghan after all what they did to their country.

Same is not true for pakistan, yes, partial is the cost of hiring their services to do all dirty work in region.


----------



## pakdefender

Truth Finder said:


> Good art work. Now, this is the map of Sikh empire with capital Lahore along with Wikipedia source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sikh Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
lol ... this is non-existant today , where as Khalistan is very much alive today with Amratsar as its capital


----------



## RAMPAGE

RescueRanger said:


> As i said before, India is welcome to have Afghan friendship... I will drink to that ... Another Faqirabad in the making... Fun times.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sir


Sir, plz don't call me sir. I'm half your age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Truth Finder

pakdefender said:


> lol ... this is non-existant today , where as Khalistan is very much alive today with Amratsar as its capital


Khalistan is as alive as the Sikh empire.


----------



## RescueRanger

Afghan-India said:


> Yeah hundreds a employed by different US NGO etc.
> But alot of Pakistani are employed by the Afghan government as doctors etc.
> 
> do you expect the number to decline since 2006, when aid an construction have increased?
> 
> 100.000 Pakistanis working in Afghanistan as of 2012:Afghanistan emerges as new job market for Pakistanis by Delawar Jan | Understanding The Neighbour



100,000 Pakistanis do not work in Afghanistan, that number is an exaggeration if i ever saw one..That statistic is pulled out of thing air. Only *3 CONTRACTOR* companies hire Pakistanis, they do not generate 100,000 jobs... Also If you dislike Pakistanis, build your own HR and replace them, or ask USAID and contractors not to hire Pakistanis... Simple!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

WAR-rior said:


> Then why does Pakistan abuse USA so much? some syndrome? Pakistan got more dollors that Afganis.
> 
> The biggest difference in USA and Pakistan is evident in below video. And for Pakistanis, its a request to not bring this in corridor of Conspiracy theories like always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest reason for newfound love for India is, 'I*NDIA IS OUR ONLY NEIGHBOURHOOD* WHO DO NOT INTERFERE IN OUR INT"ERNAL AFFAIRS'. Do watch the newz item.


this statement in itself is a pure lie....Pakistan stands b/w them so no neighborhood.

for rest visit post#24....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

IND_PAK said:


> "Yes US ruined Afghan with an active help from pakistan for vested interest of duo". Happy?



It is historically accurate, the fact that you can't stomach it bothers me not in the slightest. 



IND_PAK said:


> But I wont even term it "an AID" what US gives to Afghan after all what they did to their country.


Your opinion...


----------



## Afghan-India

Devil Soul said:


> We have being hearing this since 1947...


Wow Fenomenal achievement brothers! you managed to hold your country almost together for 66 years! (Except for East Pakistan, troubles in NWPF and Baluchistan..)

As you see, you don't have to wait for long, before you can call yourself an Indian or Afghan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Afghan-India said:


> Wow Fenomenal achievement brothers! you managed to hold your country almost together for 66 years! (Except for East Pakistan, troubles in NWPF and Baluchistan..)As you see, you don't have to wait for long, before you can call yourself an Indian or Afghan.


Well no one can stop you from day/wet dreams... enjoy till it lasts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Afghan-India said:


> Wow Fenomenal achievement brothers! you managed to hold your country almost together for 66 years! (Except for East Pakistan, troubles in NWPF and Baluchistan..)



And yet here we are 66 years later... And where is Afghanistan... Oh yes, still trying to claw its way back on the global map. Nice try.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Contrarian said:


> By orders issued by the President, the Colonial epithets like 'excellency' are no longer to be used for the President of India.
> 
> They were meant for colonial times when the President and Governors were considered superior to the local people. This is a Republic now and old words that created psychological distances are to be removed.
> 
> Its simply President Mukherjee now.


and thats a good thing isnt it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

RescueRanger said:


> 100,000 Pakistanis do not work in Afghanistan, that number is an exaggeration if i ever saw one..That statistic is pulled out of thing air. Only *3 CONTRACTOR* companies hire Pakistanis, they do not generate 100,000 jobs... Also If you dislike Pakistanis, build your own HR and replace them, or ask USAID and contractors not to hire Pakistanis... Simple!


And here we go the Pakistan way.

Facts & Evidence = No Value

The only right thing Pakistanis sees as right, is what their stomach feels.



RescueRanger said:


> And yet here we are 66 years later... And where is Afghanistan... Oh yes, still trying to claw its way back on the global map. Nice try.


Funny Afghanistan has been on the world map for thousands of years, but the only difference is that back then Afghanistan included Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

RescueRanger said:


> It is historically accurate, the fact that you can't stomach it bothers me not in the slightest.



Why should it bother you?

The fact that should bother you is your whole actions and allegiance with US has not earned you anything accept WOT (I call it own toilet clearance since its your own $hit) and after 6 decade you are in bad terms with US, economy shattered and more to it loss of invaluable lives of your citizen. Now looking at china to fill the void.



> Your opinion...



Off-course we are here to share opinions only... your post count = your number of opinions.

I am all ears..... Go ahead, call it a US aid. First I will burn your house and then will give you "AID" to build half of it.


----------



## RescueRanger

Afghan-India said:


> And here we go the Pakistan way.
> 
> Facts & Evidence = No Value
> 
> The only right thing Pakistanis sees as right, is what their stomach feels.
> 
> 
> Funny Afghanistan has been on the world map for thousands of years, but the only difference is that back then Afghanistan included Pakistan.



Sorry but i have provided you with facts you have just provided me with a WORD PRESS Blog... FYI, i can give you tel numbers to the USAID office in Kabul, you can ask them how many Pakistanis they have and why they do... But here is the CLUE:

*and then, in that same report, the GAO cited several embarrassing miscarriages:
*

*For $130,000, Afghan contractors built a large shower/bathroom facility “without holes in the walls or floors for plumbing and drains.” What’s more, the walls were constructed of “crumbling cinder blocks.” The report blamed insufficient oversight. That was most certainly true. But in addition, UNICEF statistics show that seventy percent of Afghans have no access to a toilet and may in fact never have seen one. How could they know what’s involved in installing them?*

*Defense Department personnel told the GAO about “a dining facility in Afghanistan that was built without a kitchen,” once again because of absent oversight.*

*A guard tower “at a forward operating base was poorly constructed and unsafe to occupy. The staircase was unstable and not strong enough” to climb. As usual, the problem wasn’t discovered until the tower was finished. “It had to be torn down.”*

*“In another instance, an entire compound of five buildings was built in the wrong location.” It was supposed to be located within the military base’s security walls, but the contractors inexplicably built the compound just outside—for $2.4 million. No one noticed until the project was completed. “The buildings could not be used.”*



> Funny Afghanistan has been on the world map for thousands of years, but the only difference is that back then Afghanistan included Pakistan.


*There is a massive difference in Historical atlas and current political world map, boyo! Troy too once existed on the historical atlas... Where is she now?*



IND_PAK said:


> I am all ears..... Go ahead, call it a US aid. First I will burn your house and then will give you "AID" to build half of it.



_It does bother me when you blame my country for everything wrong in Afghanistan, which is not the historically accurate assessment. So i am duty bound to correct you!
_
Oh please, don't play coy... India was asleep during the 80s, 90s? It has no interest in Afghanistan up until 2006... Why? Politics on both sides, believe what you want to believe, but don't try to play the innocent here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Afghan-India said:


> And that my dear friends comes from a man, from a country which has lost all of it wars, and been occupied by Afghans for many hundreds if not thousands of years.


we won against them in 48 and 65......and have even won against Russia by using u as our pets...Since the 70s we have been ruling yr country even today r country is largely under our control.....

BTW u have ruled India not pakistan and even yr leaders who ruled india has made their capital Dehli then Kabul showing the world that being indian was more important for them then remaining Afghan and practicing Afghan lifestyle. Remember yr place!!! yr no match for our Greatness and high standards....Even today with just a push to button we can eradicate yr entire kind from the face of the world with out even firing a single bullet at u.


----------



## pakdefender

Afghan-India said:


> Wow Fenomenal achievement brothers! you managed to hold your country almost together for 66 years! (Except for East Pakistan, troubles in NWPF and Baluchistan..)
> 
> As you see, you don't have to wait for long, before you can call yourself an Indian or Afghan.


 
and you lot wont have to wait long to see then only ones calling themsleves afghan and indian will be cockroaches that will survive the strike of Shaheen-II


----------



## RescueRanger

Umair Nawaz said:


> we won against them in 48 and 65......and have even won against Russia by using u as our pets...Since the 70s we have been ruling yr country even today r country is largely under our control.....
> 
> BTW u have ruled India not pakistan and even yr leaders who ruled india has made their capital Dehli then Kabul showing the world that being indian was more important for them then remaining Afghan and practicing Afghan lifestyle. Remember yr place!!! yr no match for our Greatness and high standards....Even today with just a push to button we can eradicate yr entire kind from the face of the world with out even firing a single bullet at u.



It's okay let him live his pipe dream... He is showing his age, which is about 9.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

RescueRanger said:


> Oh please, don't play coy... India was asleep during the 80s, 90s? It has no interest in Afghanistan up until 2006... Why? Politics on both sides, believe what you want to believe, but don't try to play the innocent here.



Show me where do I play innocent. heck, how come India comes in argument, I haven't even tried to earn any brownie point.

I am talking in personal human capacity. India will do what is good for her health and at time which is best suitable. That doesn't negate the fact how US/pak duo played in Afghan.

Even if we take it as normal geo politics(sad though), one can argue that pak should not play as savior and well wisher of Afghanistan.


----------



## pakdefender

Afghan-India said:


> And here we go the Pakistan way.
> 
> Facts & Evidence = No Value
> 
> The only right thing Pakistanis sees as right, is what their stomach feels.
> 
> 
> *Funny Afghanistan* has been on the world map for thousands of years, but the only difference is that back then Afghanistan included Pakistan.


 
The bold part is all that I agree with .. 

or is it punny afghansitan ?


----------



## Secur

RescueRanger said:


> And i suppose the US, NATO, ISAF, the Saudis and CIA are innocent, or did you decide to omit that part of history?


Ofcourse , mate . You have to realize that most of these "Afghan affairs" self proclaimed experts are here to merely troll . They are neither aware of its history nor of the realities of ground . Such ignorance of history is laughable and pathetic .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

RescueRanger said:


> current political world map


All eyes are on Afghanistan, over 50 countries have sacrificed it's soldiers for our country.And they have only sacrificed their drones for Pakistanis.



RescueRanger said:


> Sorry but i have provided you with facts you have just provided me with a WORD PRESS Blog


I don't deny that we don't need your workforce, but you deny the official number for Pakistanis working in Afghanistan.

It's like i say " I want evidence of he existence of water on the moon"
And you answer " The moon exists, look at this foto i took yesterday night"


----------



## RescueRanger

IND_PAK said:


> Show me where do I play innocent. heck, how come India comes in argument, I haven't even tried to earn any brownie point.



*Was this not your statement:*


> Whenever Afghanistan burned, the fire comes from pakistan. Even now its pakistan who is host to America.


So my response to that is... Where was India then? Sleeping a long sleep only to awaken in 2006? Don't come on PDF to bash Pakistan, you are free to do that on IDF and BRF, Not here!


----------



## Victory

Umair Nawaz said:


> we won against them in 48 and 65......and have even won against Russia by using u as our pets...Since the 70s we have been ruling yr country even today r country is largely under our control.....
> 
> BTW u have ruled India not pakistan and even yr leaders who ruled india has made their capital Dehli then Kabul showing the world that being indian was more important for them then remaining Afghan and practicing Afghan lifestyle. Remember yr place!!! yr no match for our Greatness and high standards....Even today with just a push to button we can eradicate yr entire kind from the face of the world with out even firing a single bullet at u.


Where did you got these facts mate? They ruled India and not Pakistan LMAO!

Do you the current Pakistan was under complete control of Ahmad Shah Durrani?


----------



## SrNair

pakdefender said:


> Manmohan Singh is from Khalistan , he is not indian!



Please think calm.you may get why you always like this.That answer is in your this quotted response .Pakistan is created only due to Jinnah and his jealousy towards Mahatma Gandhi.
He give two conditions to INC one is to make Jinnah as the president of unified India.If you cant divide Great India in to India and pakistan.Second is happened and so bloody partition of India.Mohammed Ali Jinnah who use religion for partition, want a secular pakistan after the partition ,a pakistan that can able to compete India in every field including science and technology.But after partition all is out of control of Jinnah.Till now there is no change in the Pakistan.Afghanistan and India is already there for 5000 years and no one can defeat afghanis .


----------



## RescueRanger

Afghan-India said:


> It's like i say " I want evidence of he existence of water on the moon"And you answer " The moon exists, look at this foto i took yesterday night"



Because there is "No" official figure on Pakistanis working in Afghanistan. Like i said, read some USAID reports, you will know what I am talking about. Pakistani employees are contractual not permanent staff, so they come for 6 months on contract and then return.

You are claiming that 100,000 Pakistanis live and work in Afg... Which is not true! And that is a FACT!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Afghan-India said:


> All eyes are on Afghanistan, over 50 countries have sacrificed it's soldiers for our country.And they have only sacrificed their drones for Pakistanis.
> 
> 
> I don't deny that we don't need your workforce, but you deny the official number for Pakistanis working in Afghanistan.
> 
> It's like i say " I want evidence of he existence of water on the moon"And you answer " The moon exists, look at this foto i took yesterday night"


 
50 countries occupied you for 10 years , they propped you up because of Pakistan having 'the bomb' ( french officals comments ) , they failed , you being their installed pet will also fail and so shall india and your imaginary friend 'durrand' died long time ago


----------



## RescueRanger

pakdefender said:


> 50 countries occupied you for 10 years , they propped you up because of Pakistan having 'the bomb' ( french officals comments ) , they failed , you being their installed pet will also fail and so shall india



No need to reply to that 50 country nonsense.


----------



## Afghan-India

Umair Nawaz said:


> Remember yr place!!! yr no match for our Greatness and high standards....Even today with just a push to button we can eradicate yr entire kind from the face of the world with out even firing a single bullet at u.



Pakistanis showing their small muscles.

You know, i have great concerns for your nuclear capabilities, a country like yours is not supposed to have nukes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Victory said:


> Where did you got these facts mate? They ruled India and not Pakistan LMAO!
> 
> Do you the current Pakistan was under complete control of Ahmad Shah Durrani?


Pak remained part of Indian Muslim empire for thousand years. 

I was referring to Mughals the first armies to come here through Afg. They preferred Dehli over kabul made this country the golden sparrow and merged with indian lifestyle by ditching their jungly afghan way of spending life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

pakdefender said:


> 50 countries occupied you for 10 years , they propped you up because of Pakistan having 'the bomb' ( french officals comments ) , they failed , you being their installed pet will also fail and so shall india and your imaginary friend 'durrand' died long time ago


Your theory will happen that day, you guys can feed your population, so NEVER.


----------



## PoKeMon

RescueRanger said:


> *Was this not your statement:*
> 
> So my response to that is... Where was India then? Sleeping a long sleep only to awaken in 2006? Don't come on PDF to bash Pakistan, you are free to do that on IDF and BRF, Not here!



India is not the thekedar to fall into every conflict on this earth, what are you talking?

If India was a silent observer looking into its own business, how come that negate your deeds in afghanistan?

Talking about my statement, didn't I said host to America? Doesn't it include Nato with pak as facilitator? 

Counter the argument or else you are free to ignore, I am not here to get advise of no value from you where should I post and where should I not. Is this pak appraisal platform?


----------



## pakdefender

Afghan-India said:


> Your theory will happen that day, you guys can feed your population, so NEVER.


 
begharat insan , I have seen the condition of afghan refugess in Pakistan , nothing but a mass of dirt and stink and how your people pollute the streets of Islamabad begging and knocking on car windows

why dont you take them back , cloth them feed them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Truth Finder

Victory said:


> Do you the current Pakistan was under complete control of Ahmad Shah Durrani?


Pakistan is the only country ruled by everyone except Pakistanis till 1947 since time immemorial-Indians,Iranians, Afghans, Greeks, Sikhs etc.



Umair Nawaz said:


> Pak remained part of Indian Muslim empire for thousand years.
> I was referring to Mughals the first armies to come here through Afg. They preferred Dehli over kabul made this country the golden sparrow and merged with indian lifestyle by ditching their jungly afghan way of spending life.


Mughal, Afghan and Turk empires, mainly those North Indian empires, existed less than 500 years taken together. As I said before,Pakistan is the only country ruled by everyone except Pakistanis till 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

IND_PAK said:


> Is this pak appraisal platform?



It is a Pakistani forum first and foremost, respect your hosts....



> India is not the thekedar to fall into every conflict on this earth, what are you talking?



You sure are acting like it...



> If India was a silent observer looking into its own business, how come that negate your deeds in afghanistan?



Where were you in 80's and 90's... Oh wait, were you supporting NA with Rambo II?



> Talking about my statement, didn't I said host to America? Doesn't it include Nato with pak as facilitator?



Read your own statement again please!



> I am not here to get advise of no value from you where should I post and where should I not.



You only give advice to those who are willing to listen, not to those carrying a unnecessary high opinion of themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SrNair

Umair Nawaz said:


> we won against them in 48 and 65......and have even won against Russia by using u as our pets...Since the 70s we have been ruling yr country even today r country is largely under our control.....
> 
> BTW u have ruled India not pakistan and even yr leaders who ruled india has made their capital Dehli then Kabul showing the world that being indian was more important for them then remaining Afghan and practicing Afghan lifestyle. Remember yr place!!! yr no match for our Greatness and high standards....Even today with just a push to button we can eradicate yr entire kind from the face of the world with out even firing a single bullet at u.




haha.Nuclear bomb is your greatness.When i read that post ,NK is greater than you at least they dont take aid from US and not allow US in their territory.It is this type of talking is reason afghans
hate you.For greatness there is something more than nuclear bomb ,you can atleast from your neighbour iran


----------



## RescueRanger

Afghan-India said:


> Your theory will happen that day, you guys can feed your population, so NEVER.


Lol, do you even know where Afghan food comes from?

The hike in food prices has prompted Pakistan to impose a ban on food exports to neighbouring Afghanistan, which relies particularly on Pakistani wheat flour. 

Earlier this year Pakistan agreed to sell 50,000 tonnes of wheat to the Afghan government to ease its domestic food shortages. 
IRIN Asia | AFGHANISTAN-PAKISTAN: Wheat loan to ease food shortage | Afghanistan | Pakistan | Aid Policy | Food Security



sreekumar said:


> haha.Nuclear bomb is your greatness.When i read that post ,NK is greater than you at least they dont take aid from US and not allow US in their territory.It is this type of talking is reason afghans
> hate you.For greatness there is something more than nuclear bomb ,you can atleast from your neighbour iran



Another Indian "contributor" to this tread. Mashallah!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

sreekumar said:


> haha.Nuclear bomb is your greatness.When i read that post ,NK is greater than you at least they dont take aid from US and not allow US in their territory.It is this type of talking is reason afghans
> hate you.For greatness there is something more than nuclear bomb ,you can atleast from your neighbour iran


 
our greatness is that our enemies in india and afghanistan have been reduced to licking each others bottoms


----------



## SrNair

RescueRanger said:


> Lol, do you even know where Afghan food comes from?
> 
> The hike in food prices has prompted Pakistan to impose a ban on food exports to neighbouring Afghanistan, which relies particularly on Pakistani wheat flour.
> 
> Earlier this year Pakistan agreed to sell 50,000 tonnes of wheat to the Afghan government to ease its domestic food shortages.
> IRIN Asia | AFGHANISTAN-PAKISTAN: Wheat loan to ease food shortage | Afghanistan | Pakistan | Aid Policy | Food Security
> 
> 
> 
> Another Indian "contributor" to this tread. Mashallah!



we indians contribute money and human energy for the betterment of afghanistan not nuclear bomb


----------



## PoKeMon

Again lot of text with little substance. Let me work hard to find that.



RescueRanger said:


> It is a Pakistani forum first and foremost, respect your hosts....



Webby says its international forum with pakistan as a primary subject. 
Anyways respecting means "yes sir"? Nopes, you will be ridiculed, criticized when you deserve so and respected and appreciated when you command so.




> You sure are acting like it...



Ignored.



> Where were you in 80's and 90's... Oh wait, were you supporting NA with Rambo II?



We were condemning then and we are doing same now. That time we were in no position, this time we are, so we are helping them out with whatever capacity we could. 

*That doesn't means we are saint and we are not looking for our interest. But looking out for own interests by peaceful ways are a bit better than bombing $hit out of humanity and then making fortunes out of others agony.*



> Read your own statement again please!



This is my statement "Whenever Afghanistan burned, the fire comes from pakistan. *Even now its pakistan who is host to America."
*
Comprehension issue?



> You only give advice to those who are willing to listen, not to those carrying a unnecessary high opinion of themselves.



If that was not some advice, then it must be some command. No takers for your command sire.


----------



## pakdefender

sreekumar said:


> we indians contribute money and human energy for the betterment of afghanistan not nuclear bomb


 
baghal mein churi mun mein ram ram

indians are fueling terrorism against Pakistan via afghsnitan , this has been acknowledged by US/NATO officals as well.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Capt.Popeye said:


> He is a friend of yours? That you portray that you know him so well?
> You played _gulli-danda or kancha_ with him?



Well,

I never met him in person, but I believe he is a great manipulator in terms of his double-standard policies once toward the United States, Pakistan, and the Afghan people by large.

He once accused the US of starring trouble within Afghanistan, holding talks with the Taliban, and last but not least, the outrageous comments he made against Pakistan, while none other than the latter came along way to save his own people.

@Pakistanisage @BATMAN @Aeronaut @Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Victory

pakdefender said:


> baghal mein churi mun mein ram ram
> 
> indians are fueling terrorism against Pakistan via afghsnitan ,* this has been acknowledged by US/NATO officals as well*.



Link?


----------



## SrNair

pakdefender said:


> our greatness is that our enemies in india and afghanistan have been reduced to licking each others bottoms



Well India and Afghanistan are good friends.Our greatness is to give good encouragement Afghanistan for nation building and also support them with our resources.Afghanistan greatness is to accept that support like a responsible country and try for nation building.While Pakistan greatness is licking of white a** of US or yellow a** of china for aid.



pakdefender said:


> baghal mein churi mun mein ram ram
> 
> indians are fueling terrorism against Pakistan via afghsnitan , this has been acknowledged by US/NATO officals as well.



There is no need for fueling terrorism to a country which is epiccentre of terrorism.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Victory said:


> Link?


 
Zaid Hamid @ Lal Topiwalla Jamboora.com.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Well,
> 
> I never met him in person, but I believe he is a great manipulator in terms of his double standard policies once toward the United States, Pakistan, and the Afghan people by large.
> 
> He once accused the US of starring trouble within Afghanistan, holding talks with the Taliban, and last but not least, the outrageous comments he made against Pakistan, while none other than the latter came long way to save his own people.
> 
> @Pakistanisage @BATMAN @Aeronaut @Imran Khan




he was and he will remain a puppy just read what he was in 2001 and before 9/11 sir . we give him and his family shelter 25 years we support him to come in power and we feed him but at the end what he did to us ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Victory said:


> Link?


 
Chuck Hagel made the remarks , be a good little indian and google search it


----------



## RescueRanger

IND_PAK said:


> *"Whenever Afghanistan burned, the fire comes from pakistan. *
> 
> If that was not some advice, then it must be some command. No takers for your command sire.



Put it in BOLD for you!



> If that was not some advice, then it must be some command. No takers for your command sire.



*I don't command, i request... There is a difference...*


----------



## PoKeMon

pakdefender said:


> baghal mein churi mun mein ram ram
> 
> indians are fueling terrorism against Pakistan via afghsnitan , this has been acknowledged by US/NATO officals as well.



When did one US official becomes the source of gospel truth to you people?


----------



## RescueRanger

IND_PAK said:


> When did one US official becomes the source of gospel truth to you people?



Official reference is official reference. Even for Laltopi. 



> you people?



And less of this nonsense thank you very much.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Imran Khan said:


> he was and he will remain a puppy just read what he was in 2001 and before 9/11 sir . we give him and his family shelter 25 years we support him to come in power and we feed him but at the end what he did to us ?



I think it is fair to say that when it comes to Karazi, both of our countries are on the same page. 

Karazi is an ungrateful SOB, so is his head of intelligence agency - the douche Amrullah Saleh -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

RescueRanger said:


> Put it in BOLD for you!





So pointing at pakistan just because we are debating with pakistanis means I am omitting all other wrong doer? Also when in second line I have included America as well?

*



I don't command, i request... There is a difference...

Click to expand...

*
Yes there is a difference.

Respect looked good when commanded but that comes with your action, requesting respect sounds funny.

But sir having said so, I respect you, take my words, have read your posts. But this time I beg to differ.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

sreekumar said:


> haha.Nuclear bomb is your greatness.When i read that post ,NK is greater than you at least they dont take aid from US and not allow US in their territory.It is this type of talking is reason afghans
> hate you.For greatness there is something more than nuclear bomb ,you can atleast from your neighbour iran


Well atleast we have a proud history of a 1000 years old rule over u........Thats our real greatness that even remaining in minority we ruled!!!!!!! and made yr country a golden sparrow the best of the times yr country ever had!!!

We fought and killed USSR a super power to just Russia,,,and defeated an army twice who had overwhelming numerical superiority. 

U way live in yr isolated wet Dreams.


----------



## Truth Finder

RescueRanger said:


> Official reference is official reference. Even for Laltopi.


Said in 2011. Not uttered the word "terror". When he came in Charge of US defense in 2013, US defense dept. rejected that unverified video.


----------



## RescueRanger

Truth Finder said:


> Said in 2011. Not uttered the word "terror". When he came in Charge of US defense in 2013, US defense dept. rejected that unverified video.



*Why the butthurt?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Truth Finder said:


> Said in 2011. Not uttered the word "terror". When he came in Charge of US defense in 2013, US defense dept. rejected that unverified video.


 
that might all change now that indian diplomatic efforts in USA are getting undone by the US Marshal Service , they want to dig deeper it seems


----------



## Afghan-India

pakdefender said:


> Chuck Hagel made the remarks , be a good little indian and google search it


And yet again no evidence was givin' that day.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Truth Finder said:


> Pakistan is the only country ruled by everyone except Pakistanis till 1947 since time immemorial-Indians,Iranians, Afghans, Greeks, Sikhs etc.
> 
> 
> Mughal, Afghan and Turk empires, mainly those North Indian empires, existed less than 500 years taken together. As I said before,Pakistan is the only country ruled by everyone except Pakistanis till 1947.


Stupid We As a whole ruled u for 1000 years these yr southern part was part of them empires on a defecto basis as most of them surrendered in early muslim times peacefully.......The later ones just didnt thought them worth enough for ruling as the place remained very isolated from rest of the world so there was no thread that anyother power can attack from this side...instead we focused on east wards more and in india itself and made it a golden sparrow.


----------



## RescueRanger

IND_PAK said:


> But this time I beg to differ.


Beg to differ on why pakistanis are bitter for being trreated like Pariahs when we sheltered the Afghans... Did you grow up with Afghan refugee problem on your front door? I did, so did many other children growing up at that time..

Don't judge all Pakistan from the same prism. As i told our deluded Afghan friend who seems to think 100,000 Pakistanis are living and working in Af, that i have worked extensively with Afghans and in Afghanistan itself... The hatred exhibited here by a few keyboard crusaders is not the same i get when I am in Afghanistan or speaking to my Afghan friends (who choose to run businesses in Af, whilst living in Pak).

_Oh we are so evil, us Pakistanis. _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

Umair Nawaz said:


> *we won against them in 48 and 65*......and have even won against Russia by using u as our pets...Since the 70s we have been ruling yr country even today r country is largely under our control.....
> 
> BTW u have ruled India not pakistan and even yr leaders who ruled india has made their capital Dehli then Kabul showing the world that being indian was more important for them then remaining Afghan and practicing Afghan lifestyle. Remember yr place!!! yr no match for our Greatness and high standards....Even today with just a push to button we can eradicate yr entire kind from the face of the world with out even firing a single bullet at u.


*PROVE IT* like you guyz can never...................


----------



## Afghan-India

Umair Nawaz said:


> We fought and killed USSR a super power to just Russia


Ohh the Pakistanis fought and defeated the USSR... 

Taking others achievements is your peoples special capabilities.

The only thing you did was taking US aid for the Afghan fighters, and used it to build your own country. (Didn't went well)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Afghan-India said:


> Pakistanis showing their small muscles.
> 
> You know, i have great concerns for your nuclear capabilities, a country like yours is not supposed to have nukes.


yr and ur concerns r not worth a Shit to us as we can anytime eradicate u at our will...............U r u were and u will remain our pet. Their is no match b/w a Master and a Slave.


----------



## Imran Khan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I think it is fair to say that when it comes to Karazi, both of our countries are on the same page.
> 
> Karazi is an ungrateful SOB, so is his head of intelligence agency - the douche Amrullah Saleh -


 what we can say dear you know why so much india love now ? because he need shelter very soon and his old home in pakistan he can't stay as before so he can go down . just give you simple example ? how much trade relation and labor of india is in KSA ? its multi billion $ ok . and how many indian consulates in KSA ? answer is 3 riyadh dammam jeddah . now tell me how much indian labor trade and relations with afghanistan ? lolz and india has 5 consulates most of them in cities near pakistan border . now can i ask why ? we don't want any damn favor from karzai but atleast he not take side of hostiles damn . these consulates destabilizing pakistan from west .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

WAR-rior said:


> *PROVE IT* like you guyz can never...................


LOL we have many time now u go ahead and prove it and please dont post yr great wikipedia links here.


----------



## Truth Finder

Umair Nawaz said:


> Well atleast *we* have a proud history of a *1000 *years old rule over u........Thats our real greatness that even remaining in minority we ruled!!!!!!! and made yr country a golden sparrow the best of the times yr country ever had!!!
> We fought and *killed USSR a super power *to just Russia,,,and *defeated an army twice *who had overwhelming numerical superiority.
> U way live in yr isolated wet Dreams.


1) Who are "we".?Turks, Afghan or Mughal or "the lower class Hindus converted to Islam, now called Pakistanis"?

2) Why not 5000 years out of 5000 years. Very good at fantasy. You are free to expand Turks, Afghan or Mughal rules in north India(1206 -1707) to 5000 years of Entire India. 

3)Again garbage.

4) Also why not 1971, 1984 & 1999.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAR-rior

Umair Nawaz said:


> P*ak remained part of Indian Muslim empire for thousand years*.
> 
> I was referring to Mughals the first armies to come here through Afg. They preferred Dehli over kabul made this country the golden sparrow and merged with indian lifestyle by ditching their jungly afghan way of spending life.


You mean the region where Pak is today?

Also if we Talk bout same region, It has been under Hindu Rulers for more than 1000 years, Under Buddhist Rulers for more than 1000 years. 

What senseless Argument u wanna put forward? 

And by the way, to break your bubble, Muslims never ruled WHOLE INDIA for 1000 and all that figure. 

It started with Muhammed Ghori, and Ended with Bahadurshah Jaffar which only ruled PARTS OF NORTH INDIA from 1100 AD to 1700 AD. Hardly 600 years. Plz dont double the figures just coz some red hat wearing mentally disturbed loser barks so in ur country.


----------



## Afghan-India

Umair Nawaz said:


> yr and ur concerns r not worth a Shit to us as we can anytime eradicate u at our will...............U r u were and u will remain our pet. Their is no match b/w a Master and a Slave.


Please write in common English, so i don't have to analyze your comment for an hour, before making a conclusion for what you meant.

And yet again, your country and people can't handle a nuclear arsenal, God knows what going on with your nukes.
And i'm very comfortable that if you fire a nuclear missile towards Kabul it will hit Karachi.


----------



## pakdefender

WAR-rior said:


> You mean the region where Pak is today?
> 
> Also if we Talk bout same region, It has been under Hindu Rulers for more than 1000 years, Under Buddhist Rulers for more than 1000 years.
> 
> What senseless Argument u wanna put forward?
> 
> And by the way, to break your bubble, Muslims never ruled WHOLE INDIA for 1000 and all that figure.
> 
> It started with Muhammed Ghori, and Ended with Bahadurshah Jaffar which only ruled PARTS OF NORTH INDIA from 1100 AD to 1700 AD. Hardly 600 years. Plz dont double the figures just coz some red hat wearing mentally disturbed loser barks so in ur country.


 
There might have been hindu ruler here and there but the local poulation did not support them infact the request to attack Raja Dahir was sent onwards by the local population , it all went down hill from there for the titly bittly hindu rulers , the culmination of that is the creation of Pakistan


----------



## RescueRanger

Afghan-India said:


> And yet again, your country and people can't handle a nuclear arsenal, God knows what going on with your nukes.



At least we control our own country. Please stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## SrNair

Afghan-India said:


> Ohh the Pakistanis fought and defeated the USSR...
> 
> Taking others achievements is your peoples special capabilities.
> 
> The only thing you did was taking US aid for the Afghan fighters, and used it to build your own country. (Didn't went well)



Dont worry friend ,they need to live in their delusions. let them live .pakistan is like a bug for mighty USSR at that time.Pakistan escaped from USSR ,thanks to USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Wrong thread. - Self delete


----------



## WAR-rior

Umair Nawaz said:


> LOL we have many time now u go ahead and prove it and please dont post yr great wikipedia links here.


Wikipedia?

Arre, We have Pakistani Analysts who after kicking out of Dictatorship have finally without any fear of the army rejected History of Dictators.

If in your great country Youtube is active, I mite show you the mirror.


----------



## SrNair

RescueRanger said:


> *Post this shit somewhere else!
> @Aeronaut *



I am only answer to that @Umair Nawaz guy .I think it is not that problem


----------



## Afghan-India

RescueRanger said:


> At least we control our own country. Please stop embarrassing yourself.


Control your own country.lets see:

East Pakistan?

Baluchistan?

Pakhtunkhwa?

Even Karachi is out of control, murder and bombs a normal there.


----------



## RescueRanger

Afghan-India said:


> Control your own country.lets see:East Pakistan?Baluchistan?
> Pakhtunkhwa?Even Karachi is out of control, murder and bombs a normal there.



Keep ranting, all i hear is a pubescent little child crying because he cannot form a logical rebuttal to the fact that his nation and people owe a debt of gratitude to Pakistan and Pakistanis...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

RescueRanger said:


> Beg to differ on why pakistanis are bitter for being trreated like Pariahs when we sheltered the Afghans... Did you grow up with Afghan refugee problem on your front door? I did, so did many other children growing up at that time..
> 
> Don't judge all Pakistan from the same prism. As i told our deluded Afghan friend who seems to think 100,000 Pakistanis are living and working in Af, that i have worked extensively with Afghans and in Afghanistan itself... The hatred exhibited here by a few keyboard crusaders is not the same i get when I am in Afghanistan or speaking to my Afghan friends (who choose to run businesses in Af, whilst living in Pak).
> 
> _Oh we are so evil, us Pakistanis. _



The answer lies in this question - "Why Afghans need to look out for shelters?" 

Your post is correct when you disconnect aam aadmi of pakistan with huqumat of pakistan. Keyboard warriors can write which they never meant to or will never do, thats true in indo pak scenario as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

pakdefender said:


> There might have been hindu ruler here and there but the local poulation did not support them infact the request to attack Raja Dahir was sent onwards by the local population , it all went down hill from there for the titly bittly hindu rulers , the culmination of that is the creation of Pakistan


Ohh K. I am actually getting this version of Pak History Books.

By the way can you give me the details of all the rulers of current Pak Region since Indus Valley Civilization? <If they teach you non-arab rulers history in ur region>


----------



## Afghan-India

RescueRanger said:


> Keep ranting, all i hear is a pubescent little child crying because he cannot form a logical rebuttal to the fact that his nation and people owe a debt of gratitude to Pakistan and Pakistanis...


And the Pakistani team continues with their no evidence strategi, and leading the debate to an other area. 

Shall we talk age and sex now?


----------



## RescueRanger

IND_PAK said:


> The answer lies in this question - "Why Afghans need to look out for shelters?"
> 
> Your post is correct when you disconnect aam aadmi of pakistan with huqumat of pakistan. Keyboard warriors can write which they never meant to or will never do, thats true in indo pak scenario as well.


Exactly, so when you lambaste Pakistan, you include the ordinary Pakistani in that phrase... And since you have not lived in Peshawar or Nowshere or Mardan during the 80/90's you do not know what it was like.



Afghan-India said:


> And the Pakistani team continues with their no evidence strategi, and leading the debate to an other area.


Like you did when you mentioned Pakistan cannot feed it's own people, neglecting the fact that *Pakistan HELPS feed YOUR PEOPLE too!*


----------



## pakdefender

Afghan-India said:


> Control your own country.lets see:
> 
> East Pakistan?
> 
> Baluchistan?
> 
> Pakhtunkhwa?
> 
> Even Karachi is out of control, murder and bombs a normal there.


 
we actually control a lot of yours also , just go and see what currency is accepted used in Jallalabad and other border regions



WAR-rior said:


> Wikipedia?
> 
> Arre, We have Pakistani Analysts who after kicking out of Dictatorship have finally without any fear of the army rejected History of Dictators.
> 
> If in your great country Youtube is active, I mite show you the mirror.


 
indians have been defeated more times than anyone else in history

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Afghan-India said:


> Shall we talk age and sex now?



No thanks, this is not mIRC that i need your ASL! But thank you for the offer!


----------



## PoKeMon

RescueRanger said:


> Exactly, s*o when you lambaste Pakistan, you include the ordinary Pakistani in that phrase*... And since you have not lived in Peshawar or Nowshere or Mardan during the 80/90's you do not know what it was like.



No- that was absolutely not what was intended to be communicated. But unfortunately - since we are democracies, the ramifications our pathetic governments acts has to be taken by me and you.


----------



## Afghan-India

RescueRanger said:


> Like you did when you mentioned Pakistan cannot feed it's own people, neglecting the fact that Pakistan HELPS feed YOUR PEOPLE too!


Well done brothers 50.000 tons of food in Export to Afghanistan, will you are starving.

But don't worry as your elder brothers, we have decided to adopt a strategy which means that in 10 years we will be able to feed your population.

10 years of more starving, and then the bad times will be over.



pakdefender said:


> we actually control a lot of yours also , just go and see what currency is accepted used in Jallalabad and other border regions




Yeah in your dream, that was 15 years ago, your currency may be adopted in some border areas, but not any longer in Jalalabad.

I'm from that City so trust me.

as well forget those control of border areas, the goshta incident showed you guys how we will react to such incidents from now on.


----------



## WAR-rior

pakdefender said:


> we actually control a lot of yours also , just go and see what currency is accepted used in Jallalabad and other border regions
> 
> 
> 
> indians have been defeated more times than anyone else in history


Who rejected that but again you fuget, Ibrahim Lodi was defeated by Babus. Tughlaqs, Aibaks, etc etc were all defeated by Muslims. Muslim defeating Muslim. Thats a norm.WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY INDIANS DEFEATED?


----------



## liall

Aren't US and Pakistan both responsible for the mess that is known as Afghan Taliban?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Afghan-India said:


> Well done brothers 50.000 tons of food in Export to Afghanistan, will you are starving.
> 
> But don't worry as your elder brothers, we have decided to adopt a strategy which means that in 10 years we will be able to feed your population.
> 
> 10 years of more starving, and then the bad times will be over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah in your dream, that was 15 years ago, your currency may be adopted in some border areas, but not any longer in Jalalabad.
> 
> I'm from that City so trust me.
> 
> as well forget those control of border areas, the goshta incident showed you guys how we will react to such incidents from now on.


 
what exactly can you do other then comitting sucide ?

The border between Pakistan and Afghsnitan is the source of problems not just between Pakistan and Afghanistan , its a global problem and the refusal to solve it comes from afghanistan , you will either accept it and live with it or die trying to change it , I see you lot want to go with the second option.


----------



## itsahmad01

bhai .. afghani bhai pathan he itni jaldi samgh nahi ani..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

WAR-rior said:


> Who rejected that but again you fuget, Ibrahim Lodi was defeated by Babus. Tughlaqs, Aibaks, etc etc were all defeated by Muslims. Muslim defeating Muslim. Thats a norm.WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY INDIANS DEFEATED?


 
Hindus ( the likes of Raja Dahir ) were defeated and sent back to Ganges where they came out from with their statues of monkies and elephants , which have no roots in present day Pakistan


----------



## Afghan-India

pakdefender said:


> what exactly can you do other then comitting sucide ?


To commit suicide with a bomb, is a Pakistani tradition.




pakdefender said:


> its a global problem and the refusal to solve it comes from afghanistan


Actually Afghans and Indians at this forum have made a very good suggestion for how to solve it.

Suggestion: We split your country, no more Durand Line no more Pakistan.

You are anyway on top 3 most hated countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Umair Nawaz said:


> Well atleast *we have a proud history of a 1000 years old rule over u*........Thats our real greatness that even remaining in minority we ruled!!!!!!! and made yr country a golden sparrow the best of the times yr country ever had!!!
> 
> We fought and killed USSR a super power to just Russia,,,and defeated an army twice who had overwhelming numerical superiority.
> 
> U way live in yr isolated wet Dreams.


The kind of governance Pakistan has had since independence negates the pedigree that you claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

pakdefender said:


> Hindus were defeated and sent back to Ganges where they came out from with their statues of monkies and elephats , which have no roots in present day Pakistan



Ohh. Thats is a good version. 

Please, explain more iwth neames and timelines. 

Apart from that, Plz go thru the Documentry which proves, Indus Valley civilization after facing climatic problems then, MIGRATED to more fertile (at that time) Ganges Delta. Latest explaination to ARYAN Migration towards east. 






Please, give ur comments on this piecework by BBC researchers.


----------



## pakdefender

Afghan-India said:


> To commit suicide with a bomb, is a Pakistani tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Afghans and Indians at this forum have made a very good suggestion for how to solve it.
> 
> Suggestion: We split your country, no more Durand Line no more Pakistan.
> 
> You are anyway on top 3 most hated countries.


 
indians and afghans should give that suggestion a try ... and when you die by the milions it shall be remembered 'muqabla tu dil e na tawan nay khoob kiya'

you guys obviously have a death wish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Afghan-India said:


> Control your own country.lets see:
> 
> East Pakistan?
> 
> Baluchistan?
> 
> Pakhtunkhwa?
> 
> Even Karachi is out of control, murder and bombs a normal there.



really, 
Look who's talking....
Some one who doesn't even have a country... 
and want to suck up to idol worshippers...


----------



## pakdefender

WAR-rior said:


> Ohh. Thats is a good version.
> 
> Please, explain more iwth neames and timelines.
> 
> Apart from that, Plz go thru the Documentry which proves, Indus Valley civilization after facing climatic problems then, MIGRATED to more fertile (at that time) Ganges Delta. Latest explaination to ARYAN Migration towards east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, give ur comments on this piecework by BBC researchers.


 
lol ... you see the delima facing all the indian 'experts' on IVC is that all the known sites of major dwellings of IVC are located in present day Pakistan , not much has been found in relation to IVC in the present day indain heartland hence the concoctions about migrations and movments.

HOWEVER , I like to trun arguments on their head and if it is claimed that the people of IVC left and went to present day india due to weather phenomenon then who replaced these people ? since present day Pakistan is a very heavily poplulated country ... see indian you cant win , Pakistan's destiny is its own no matter how you try to twist it


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Afghan-India said:


> How many did you kill, when East Pakistan broke away?
> 
> 
> And what do you mean by that?



Do I have to explain..!!!
since 1978, Afghanistan has ceased to exit as a country...
Its a piece of land, occupied by various countries/groups/warlords since then....
You have millions of "refugees" in other countries, who don't want to go back....

ever wondered why......do that and maybe you figure out why is it so....
and now your making friends with a country, which hates Islam.

Wish you good luck in your new found friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Afghan-india , which camp are you from are you from pota khazana camp or shahnama camp


----------



## Umair Nawaz

jamaludeen said:


> I don't see why many Pakistanis would be bothered by all of this. Afghans can have relations with whoever they want, be it Iran, Pakistan, China, India, etc.
> 
> @TruthSeeker, there is no such thing as friendship, but rather mutual interests.. in politics.. Karzai is fully taking advantage of it, there is nothing wrong with that. stop crying..
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, Afghanistan should start kicking out all of Pakistanis, since they don't value and appreciate our generosity towards them.





Afghan-India said:


> Ohh the Pakistanis fought and defeated the USSR...
> 
> Taking others achievements is your peoples special capabilities.
> 
> The only thing you did was taking US aid for the Afghan fighters, and used it to build your own country. (Didn't went well)


 Ever heard of yr Abba G called ISI??

Who trained 180,000 our pet Dogs to defeat Russia!!!! Even ask yr new Papas the indians they also will tell u this LOL

U low Quality low life Kablis who r always high on Naswaar or oh u havnt it seems taken yr doze as yr thick mind isnt working properly..............

We r ruling yr country since 70s and will continue to do so Allah as destined u to be like that.....Yr kind is no more then our Pathetic slave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamaludeen

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Do I have to explain..!!!
> since 1978, Afghanistan has ceased to exit as a country...
> Its a piece of land, occupied by various countries/groups/warlords since then....
> You have millions of "refugees" in other countries, who don't want to go back....
> 
> ever wondered why......do that and maybe you figure out why is it so....
> and now your making friends with a country, which hates Islam.
> 
> Wish you good luck in your new found friendship.



Don't play the islam card again... not going to work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

jamaludeen said:


> I don't see why many Pakistanis would be bothered by all of this. Afghans can have relations with whoever they want, be it Iran, Pakistan, China, India, etc.
> 
> @TruthSeeker, there is no such thing as friendship, but rather mutual interests.. in politics.. Karzai is fully taking advantage of it, there is nothing wrong with that. stop crying..
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, Afghanistan should start kicking out all of Pakistanis, since they don't value and appreciate our generosity towards them.





sreekumar said:


> Really ? very nice try .What you meant by 'We'?There is no 'we' at that time .Do you know why pakistanis in US and other west countries disguise themselves as Indians.?India is invaded by mughal kings and that Mughals are central asian or persians.There is no Pakistan at that time .Now you may
> doubt that is not right .But it is right.In simple words Pakistan is a real manifestation of Muslim Rule on India,that coming from central asia or persia.I can show you what is your problem .Hope you can understand




and this pathetic hindu baboon posts a western video...........http://eprints.hec.gov.pk/2110/1/2028.htm here educate yrself then come back now get lost


----------



## jamaludeen

Umair Nawaz said:


> Ever heard of yr Abba G called ISI??
> 
> Who trained 180,000 our pet Dogs to defeat Russia!!!! Even ask yr we Papas the indians they also will tell u this LOL
> 
> U low Quality low life Kablis who r always high on Naswaar or oh u havnt it seems taken yr doze as yr thick mind isnt working properly..............
> 
> We r ruling yr country since 70s and will continue to do so Allah as destined u to be like that.....Yr kind is no more then our Pathetic slave.



I can tell, you are an illiterate.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Umair Nawaz

jamaludeen said:


> I don't see why many Pakistanis would be bothered by all of this. Afghans can have relations with whoever they want, be it Iran, Pakistan, China, India, etc.
> 
> @TruthSeeker, there is no such thing as friendship, but rather mutual interests.. in politics.. Karzai is fully taking advantage of it, there is nothing wrong with that. stop crying..
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, Afghanistan should start kicking out all of Pakistanis, since they don't value and appreciate our generosity towards them.





ranjeet said:


> The kind of governance Pakistan has had since independence negates the pedigree that you claims.


capatialist



jamaludeen said:


> I can tell, you are an illiterate.


So now Afghan ''Educated'' would tell me about education!!!

Do even know what is education?
u even dont know how make a Bathroom and telling me im uneducated!!!! 80% of u do a dump on open and have even never saw how a bathroom looks like @RescueRanger 

Im just in love with yr standards of judgment.


----------



## pakdefender

Afghan-India said:


> Damn you are a retard, so because of some conflict, a country stop with existing?
> 
> 1. Our friendship with India dates way before Islam.
> 
> 2. Our country is a free country, you are a citizen if you are a Hindu, Muslim or atheist.
> 
> 3. We do not care of our friends religion, and national interest and justice comes before religion.
> 
> 4. India hates you just like the rest of the world, they don't hate Islam.
> 
> 
> No signs of he has finished elementary school yet. He is lost.


 
those who hate us , its because we have not relented in face of their attack on our country and in response we have given them a bloddy nose time and again so I dont mind being hated


----------



## Afghan-India

pakdefender said:


> we have given them a bloddy nose time


By loosing, or what?


----------



## pakdefender

Afghan-India said:


> By loosing, or what?


 
no by making them cry tears of blood





 

you are the weaker party , if you dont want to accept it and still go on the offensive against Pakistan then you are only living up to your reputition of being mules


----------



## Umair Nawaz

jamaludeen said:


> I don't see why many Pakistanis would be bothered by all of this. Afghans can have relations with whoever they want, be it Iran, Pakistan, China, India, etc.
> 
> @TruthSeeker, there is no such thing as friendship, but rather mutual interests.. in politics.. Karzai is fully taking advantage of it, there is nothing wrong with that. stop crying..
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, Afghanistan should start kicking out all of Pakistanis, since they don't value and appreciate our generosity towards them.





WAR-rior said:


> Wikipedia?
> 
> Arre, We have Pakistani Analysts who after kicking out of Dictatorship have finally without any fear of the army rejected History of Dictators.
> 
> If in your great country Youtube is active, I mite show you the mirror.


go ahead


----------



## jamaludeen

Umair Nawaz said:


> capatialist
> 
> 
> So now Afghan ''Educated'' would tell me about education!!!
> 
> Do even know what is education?
> u even dont know how make a Bathroom and telling me im uneducated!!!! 80% of u do a dump on open and have even never saw how a bathroom looks like @RescueRanger
> 
> Im just in love with yr standards of judgment.



spoken like a true illiterate fool!! bahahaha


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Afghan-India said:


> *Please write in common English, so i don't have to analyze your comment for an hour, before making a conclusion for what you meant.*
> 
> And yet again, your country and people can't handle a nuclear arsenal, God knows what going on with your nukes.
> And i'm very comfortable that if you fire a nuclear missile towards Kabul it will hit Karachi.


LOL i can understand that when its written by an Afghan

Abt rest of yr post.....Well why not then test them on live humans after that if u survived u know what they r and what is going on with them!!!!! 

Stupid Kablis


----------



## SrNair

Umair Nawaz said:


> and this pathetic hindu baboon posts a western video...........http://eprints.hec.gov.pk/2110/1/2028.htm here educate yrself then come back now get lost



You must read the post I write also.You know ,We know the whole world know true what is true history of pakistan.Ostrich mentality will only effect you ,not us and the world.I want proof and facts that something that you cant show.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

jamaludeen said:


> spoken like a true illiterate fool!! bahahaha


Sure a nice excuse when u ran out of ammo........Like i said yr no match for us.



sreekumar said:


> You must read the post I write also.You know ,W*e know the whole world know true what is true history of pakistan.Ostrich mentality will only effect you ,*not us and the world.I want proof and facts that something that you cant show.


Whole world??? u mean in a world where there r 200++ countries or yr RAW funded puny western unknown self created analysts who come in any tom dick and harry show and claim their one sided theories

Oh yeah good we believe u.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamaludeen

Umair Nawaz said:


> Sure a nice excuse when u ran out of ammo........Like i said yr no match for us.
> 
> 
> Whole world??? u mean in a world where there r 200++ countries or yr RAW funded puny western unknown self created analysts who come in any tom dick and harry show and claim their one sided theories
> 
> Oh yeah good we believe u.



son, continue torturing your fingers.. doesn't bother me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

jamaludeen said:


> son, continue torturing your fingers.. doesn't bother me.


Really My 'great' abba g or should i say Plaar??

the reality im getting is different........Stay in yr delusions r own children will slap u on yr face in future for yr great deeds like in Arab world they r doing.......Allah does Justice.


----------



## SrNair

Umair Nawaz said:


> Sure a nice excuse when u ran out of ammo........Like i said yr no match for us.
> 
> 
> Whole world??? u mean in a world where there r 200++ countries or yr RAW funded puny western unknown self created analysts who come in any tom dick and harry show and claim their one sided theories
> 
> Oh yeah good we believe u.



Usual claims by dragging RAW in to subject is not hide real truth.you are same guy that boast about the greatness of pakistan because of their possession of nuclear bomb.We are already invested and 
won heart and minds of Afghanis.We will continue to do so.Your baseless rant against Indians and Afghanis will not change the ground reality of pakistan.Take it or leave it


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Afghan-India said:


> No signs of he has finished elementary school yet. He is lost.


Im Rather impressed u afghans know what elementary school is.


----------



## Contrarian

Umair Nawaz said:


> *Another Indian "contributor" to this tread. Mashallah!*


Okay! That was quite funny Rescue! I could almost imagine you saying it out loud!


----------



## Umair Nawaz

sreekumar said:


> *Usual claims by dragging RAW in to subject is not hide real truth.*you are same guy that boast about the greatness of pakistan because of their possession of nuclear bomb.We are already invested and
> won heart and minds of Afghanis.We will continue to do so.Your baseless rant against Indians and Afghanis will not change the ground reality of pakistan.Take it or leave it


Tell that to yr kind and military.......Fart in parliament blame it on ISI.



itsahmad01 said:


> bhai .. afghani bhai pathan he itni jaldi samgh nahi ani..


Han do chaar nuclear missile dirain gy to khud he aukaat yaad aa jae gy.....


----------



## SrNair

Umair Nawaz said:


> Tell that to yr kind and military.......Fart in parliament blame it on ISI.




A country that is crippled and infested by Terrorism will not a subject for RAW.Terrorism is in pakistan because of your own action like kunduz airlift.RAW only aim is to prevent the spill over of terrorism in pakistan to India.We are already invested and won heart and minds of Afghanis.We will continue to do so.Your baseless rant against Indians and Afghanis will not change the ground reality of pakistan.Take it or leave it


----------



## Umair Nawaz

sreekumar said:


> A country that is crippled and infested by Terrorism will not a subject for RAW.Terrorism is in pakistan because of your own action like kunduz airlift.RAW only aim is to prevent the spill over of terrorism in pakistan to India.We are already invested and won heart and minds of Afghanis.We will continue to do so.Your baseless rant against Indians and Afghanis will not change the ground reality of pakistan.Take it or leave it


Oh shut up.......U created East Pak trained funded terrorists brainwashed bangalis and now yur crying when we r avenging u in kashmir?? These terrorists will get eliminated as soon as we will launch our North Waziristan offensive as its the only last stronghold left for them.......As soon as Americans leave we will do it.........But have rather shown our capabilities and abilities to u in Mumbai Attack and after 2014 we will make yr country a burning hell..The day is not far away when Kashmir will at last be liberated.. and yr puny RAW buahahahaha dont get me started what they do they r only good at finding excuses and blaming everything on ISI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Umair Nawaz said:


> Oh shut up.......U created East Pak trained funded terrorists brainwashed bangalis and now yur crying when we r avenging u in kashmir?? These terrorists will get eliminated as soon as we will launch our North Waziristan offensive as its the only last stronghold left for them.......As soon as Americans leave we will do it.........But have rather shown our capabilities and abilities to u in Mumbai Attack and after 2014 we will make yr country a burning hell..The day is not far away when Kashmir will at last be liberated.. and yr puny RAW buahahahaha dont get me started what they do they r only good at finding excuses and blaming everything on ISI.


 


LOLLL Sheikh Umar bin Chilli; _"Pigs will Fly"_ and _"Cows will jump over the Moon" _before you can do any of the things that you are talking about..........


----------



## Friei Indien

RescueRanger said:


> *And Afghans' should understand we sheltered them from 1989 onward... *


u didnt do it for free, u were merely a pawn in the american game and received millions in aid money for the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Umair Nawaz said:


> Oh shut up.......U created East Pak trained funded terrorists brainwashed bangalis and now yur crying when we r avenging u in kashmir?? These terrorists will get eliminated as soon as we will launch our North Waziristan offensive as its the only last stronghold left for them.......As soon as Americans leave we will do it.........But have rather shown our capabilities and abilities to u in Mumbai Attack and after 2014 we will make yr country a burning hell..The day is not far away when Kashmir will at last be liberated.. and yr puny RAW buahahahaha dont get me started what they do they r only good at finding excuses and blaming everything on ISI.



Dont deviate from topic.Well you must know who started first kashmir war on the basis of rumour.Youtake some part of Kashmir.You brutally assaulted bengalis and their refugees starting to flow to India.We cant resist ,so we initiated military action .You also know that.Last time you try to attack TTP,
they give you PA a bloody nose and at last end in ceasefire.
You show your ability in mumbai attack haha good  ,so much for martial race.Even after we arrested kasab and peel pakistan skin in the front of the world by using that guy,you still excited with coward attack in Mumbai .Well in is not that great in present world to attack unarmed civilian with Ak-47.only a dark age country can do that.
About liberating kashmir ,you try also in 1971 ,now world get a new country called Bangladesh.We dont believe in conspiracy theories .Only boast about anything that you can do.In future we dont need a single bullet to defeat pakistan and your leaders also know that.So your PM is now beg in front of India for peaceful resolution .We are already invested and won heart and minds of Afghanis.We will continue to do so.Your baseless rant against Indians and Afghanis will not change the ground reality of pakistan.Take it or leave it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Friei Indien

Umair Nawaz said:


> Oh shut up.......U created East Pak trained funded terrorists brainwashed bangalis and now yur crying when we r avenging u in kashmir?? These terrorists will get eliminated as soon as we will launch our North Waziristan offensive as its the only last stronghold left for them.......As soon as Americans leave we will do it.........But have rather shown our capabilities and abilities to u in Mumbai Attack and after 2014 we will make yr country a burning hell..The day is not far away when Kashmir will at last be liberated.. and yr puny RAW buahahahaha dont get me started what they do they r only good at finding excuses and blaming everything on ISI.


killing innocent civilians is the best what pakistanis do and boast proudly about the same later as has been manifested by ur stupid comment, tell ur coward militants to face indian army and same will happen what is goin on in kashmir, ur pussy-*** terrorists get dispatched to hell and enjoy 72 virgin goats service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

sreekumar said:


> Really ? very nice try .What you meant by 'We'?There is no 'we' at that time .Do you know why pakistanis in US and other west countries disguise themselves as Indians.?India is invaded by mughal kings and that Mughals are central asian or persians.There is no Pakistan at that time .Now you may
> doubt that is not right .But it is right.In simple words Pakistan is a real manifestation of Muslim Rule on India,that coming from central asia or persia.I can show you what is your problem .Hope you can understand



He summed it up nicely in the last sentence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Umair Nawaz said:


> go ahead


India won All 4 Wars. With reasons. Not typical Pakistani reason that 'We stopped India from invading and Capturing Lahore' when Pakistan started the Invasion in Kashmir.









Western Perspective
The India-Pakistan War of 1965 - 1961–1968 - Milestones - Office of the Historian
(_Hostilities intensified that August when the Pakistani army attempted to take Kashmir by force. The attempt to seize the state was unsuccessful, and the second India-Pakistan War reached a stalemate. This time, the international politics of the Cold War affected the nature of the conflict_) And you Guyz ended up Defending Lahore. Now Is this Victory as per Dictator's Definitions? 

Pakistani Perspective
WHO WON THE 1965 INDO-PAK WAR? | Herald
(_The 1965 war between Pakistan and India could best be described as a ‘draw’_). Now Pakistanis say that they were able to STOP A BIGGER ARMY TO STALEMEATE means PAKISTAN WON.    . I love the Attitude. And today they talk bout capturing Delhi. I thnk what wud that be called. SUPER DOOPER VICTORY? 

This is just for Starters. 

Bottomline is, India never Started any War but was asked to retaliate.


----------



## Afghan-India

pakdefender said:


> you are the weaker party


The Questions is for how long, will it be that way.



Umair Nawaz said:


> Abt rest of yr post.....Well why not then test them on live humans after that if u survived u know what they r and what is going on with them!!!!!



Still no proper English, uneducated ****.



Rashid Mahmood said:


> And your a whore who has been raped by anyone and everyone.
> It's good that you have now started to enjoy it.



Whore? it is your country which has always been occupied by us, so you are absolutely talking about your own population.

It is a matter of time before you will get raped again, bitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acid rain

There is news of a joint India Afghan anti terror training exercise - so yes, we will do as much as we can to support Afghanistan in its fight against terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

pakdefender said:


> lol ... you see the delima facing all the indian 'experts' on IVC is that all the known sites of major dwellings of IVC are located in present day Pakistan , not much has been found in relation to IVC in the present day indain heartland hence the concoctions about migrations and movments.
> 
> HOWEVER , I like to trun arguments on their head and if it is claimed that the people of IVC left and went to present day india due to weather phenomenon then who replaced these people ? since present day Pakistan is a very heavily poplulated country ... see indian you cant win , Pakistan's destiny is its own no matter how you try to twist it


Why dont you go to that Proffesor who has done research with Satellite images and all modern technology and complain? 

Fools like you dont regard education and hence challenge those people who have earned respect Internationally.

You think that Proffesor is doing some propaganda with help of CIA, RAW, MiB against great nation of Pakistan. Awwww. Such a victim. 

And you PROVE ur point against HiTech Reaserches only on basis of, 'WHY IS CURRENT INDUS VALLEY HIGHLY POLPULATED IF MIGRATION HAPPEN'. Wowww. Are you such a fool to think that there cant be a logical support reason for that? As per you its not possible that People of Indus valley dint migrate into India? Eat it.

Indus River Valley timeline | Timetoast timelines (what happaned in 1500 BC)?



Afghan-India said:


> The Questions is for how long, will it be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proper English, uneducated ****.
> 
> 
> 
> Whore? it is your country which has always been occupied by us, so you are absolutely talking about your own population.
> 
> It is a matter of time before you will get raped again, *black bitch*.



Bhai, plz dont get racist. Even if Pakis dont want to believe, they are of Indian Origin. And I assume if you respect Indians even a little, please respect our Race. Our Subcontinent has to rise against color and Race.


----------



## Abingdonboy

THREE visits in the span of a year?!


----------



## Afghan-India

WAR-rior said:


> Bhai, plz dont get racist. Even if Pakis dont want to believe, they are of Indian Origin. And I assume if you respect Indians even a little, please respect our Race. Our Subcontinent has to rise against color and Race.


Sorry Sir.

You have my deepest apologies, i regret it.

But these Pakistanis can really piss one off.



Abingdonboy said:


> THREE visits in the span of a year?!



Yeah our Relationship is getting pretty serious these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Shah Abdali

@RescueRanger There are many many more unregistered Pakistani laborers working in hotels/restaurants/construction sector etc. Isn't it ironic that you assume Afghans should be thankful for the support they got in the past while you admit to have earned money thanks to my country? 

The information from SIGAR that you posted, only shows problems with the way Americans have awarded contracts. The Afghan gov has always talked about the corruption and money being wasted when the foreigners spend the money directly and not through the gov.

@Yzd Khalifa Look who is talking, a saudi whose country is ready to go to war with another Islamic country assisted by evil Jews, you wahabis are pathetic!. How is your Alqaeda friends doing in Syria? NDF treating them well?


----------



## pakistani342

Ahmad Shah Abdali said:


> .. Islamic country assisted by evil Jews ...



@WebbMaster @Admin, I don't think we should allow antisemitism or blatant racism of any kind on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Shah Abdali

itsahmad01 said:


> bhai .. afghani bhai pathan he itni jaldi samgh nahi ani..


@farhan_9909


----------



## WAR-rior

Afghan-India said:


> Sorry Sir.
> 
> You have my deepest apologies, i regret it.
> 
> But these Pakistani can really piss one off.


Thanks for the gesture Bro. Its just we all have differences but we have a right to stand for ourselves and our true friends. Pakistan is Afganistan's enemy due to their policies and has nothing to do with race superiority. Infact, so many in Pakistan are pushtoons who are your race. 

I understand we tend to get racist when pissed off but if u see our subcontinent ppl are biggest hypocrits. We Indians get racist within our country against lower caste, south Indians, etc but cry when victimised in West.

Pakistanis blabber about their race against Black Indians but end up acting like Indians when *** whipped in Western Countries.

Afganis get victimised by Whites in name of Arab.

Hence, we all have to come out of Race thing even if you wanna abuse someone.


----------



## Sher Malang

Long live Afghan-India friendship, others can go fcuk themselves!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pakistani342

Sher Malang said:


> Long live Afghan-India friendship, others can go fcuk themselves!



You forgot Marg-bar Pokiston and Spagatii-monster zendabod.


----------



## farhan_9909

Ahmad Shah Abdali said:


> @farhan_9909



well everyone is entitled to his/her own opinion

i would say ignore such ***--holes


----------



## farhan_9909

I just don't get it why the hell we pakistanis think Afghan-india friendship in anycase is bad for us

A developed Afghanistan with higher literacy rate is always better for Pakistan

Afghanistan should accept whatever it get from any foriegn country and India today is willing to do everything for Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ahmad Shah Abdali said:


> @Yzd Khalifa Look who is talking, a saudi whose country is ready to go to war with another Islamic country assisted by evil Jews, you *wahabis* are pathetic!. How is your Alqaeda friends doing in Syria? NDF treating them well?



Well,

To begin with, I'm not religious at all, put the " Wahhabi " card back inside your pocket.

Speaking of the situation in Syria, the Israelis should be the least to assist the Free Syrian Army, after all they saw nothing but a big talk, just like your own president, he talks and talks, and does nothing.

As for my friends, yes, I do happen to have " Syrian Freedom Fighters " friends. We are helping them in the same way we - Saudis and Pakistanis - came along to save your country.

Cheers


----------



## genghis khan

When i visited Afghan sites and fb they say YAH ALLAH YE NAPAK ................,UNKO.......... and
then **** came and say we r all muslims and brothers and this is all india/usa conspiracy bla bla bla
then whole afghans jump that poor guy and thrash him like any thing

*Fill in the Blanks with as much as abusive/racist words as possible 

But most of the afghans hate ISI backing talibans,if pak stop supporting them afg & FATA will become more peaceful and they wont brothers but not enemies


----------



## farhan_9909

WAR-rior said:


> Thanks for the gesture Bro. Its just we all have differences but we have a right to stand for ourselves and our true friends. Pakistan is Afganistan's enemy due to their policies and has nothing to do with race superiority. Infact, so many in Pakistan are pushtoons who are your race.
> 
> I understand we tend to get racist when pissed off but if u see our subcontinent ppl are biggest hypocrits. We Indians get racist within our country against lower caste, south Indians, etc but cry when victimised in West.
> 
> Pakistanis blabber about their race against Black Indians but end up acting like Indians when *** whipped in Western Countries.
> 
> Afganis get victimised by Whites in name of Arab.
> 
> Hence, we all have to come out of Race thing even if you wanna abuse someone.



Except teens i have not seen any mature pakistani calling indian as black when in reality Majority of the pakistanis are also black/brown themselves

What i don't understand is why is Afghanistan still after the durrand line?
Even they Know Pakistani pashtun are now way too much integrated into Pakistan society and the pashtun nationalism is long dead.

If afghanistan would have recognizied the durrand line as international border decades before.I am 100% sure ISI or Pakistan army would have never interfered in Afghanistan Internal problems,

Pakistan only got into Afghanistan was to kill the pashtun nationalism and certainly they had accomplished the mission aswell.


----------



## Afghan-India

farhan_9909 said:


> Pakistan only got into Afghanistan was to kill the pashtun nationalism and certainly they had accomplished the mission aswell.



I do not agree, your country may have been succesful in some way, but the dream is still alive in every Afghan.

At the end of the day, a Pashtun state with respect to its minorities can not be avoided.


----------



## pakdefender

Afghan-India said:


> The Questions is for how long, will it be that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proper English, uneducated ****.
> 
> 
> 
> Whore? it is your country which has always been occupied by us, so you are absolutely talking about your own population.
> 
> It is a matter of time before you will get raped again, bitch.


 
your time as nomadic looters , just like the mongols , came and now its gone .. gone forever .. its not going to come back in your lifetime or the lifetime of your children or their chidlren's chidlren lifetime , in other words its never going to come back .. you can chew on the bones of your dead ancestors from morning till night from here on we can kick you to death whenever we want and you will have to come to terms with this new reality sooner rather than later.


----------



## farhan_9909

Karzai is known for his Puppi jappi tactics

Here is what he said about Pakistan 2 years back in India

Pak twin brother, India a great friend: Karzai - Indian Express

India a great friend, Pakistan twin brother: Karzai - DAWN.COM

Pak 'twin brother', India 'great friend': Hamid Karzai - Economic Times

But this comment doesnt mean i don't support India's development in Afghanistan.I support them



Afghan-India said:


> I do not agree, your country may have been succesful in some way, but the dream is still alive in every Afghan.
> 
> At the end of the day, a Pashtun state with respect to its minorities can not be avoided.



well certainly can't believe a tajik like you will accept 35million more pashtun into afghanistan
Don't you think this will sum up the pashtun population to more like 70% of Total Afghanistan

because as far as i have talk to the tajik,they want the border to be declared as International border

anyway believe me Durrand line declared as international border will always be in favour of Afghanistan.


----------



## pakdefender

WAR-rior said:


> Why dont you go to that Proffesor who has done research with Satellite images and all modern technology and complain?
> 
> Fools like you dont regard education and hence challenge those people who have earned respect Internationally.
> 
> You think that Proffesor is doing some propaganda with help of CIA, RAW, MiB against great nation of Pakistan. Awwww. Such a victim.
> 
> And you PROVE ur point against HiTech Reaserches only on basis of, 'WHY IS CURRENT INDUS VALLEY HIGHLY POLPULATED IF MIGRATION HAPPEN'. Wowww. Are you such a fool to think that there cant be a logical support reason for that? As per you its not possible that People of Indus valley dint migrate into India? Eat it.
> 
> Indus River Valley timeline | Timetoast timelines (what happaned in 1500 BC)?
> 
> 
> 
> Bhai, plz dont get racist. Even if Pakis dont want to believe, they are of Indian Origin. And I assume if you respect Indians even a little, please respect our Race. Our Subcontinent has to rise against color and Race.


 
no satellites are required to verify where the sites of the IVC are you stupid f***** moron , migration is just a theory, there is no proof , but migration or no migration there is disconnet between people and practices of present day india and present day Pakistan dating back many centuries. Artificats similar to what have been found at Harapa , Moenjdaro are unique and have not been found in present day indian heartland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Afghan-India said:


> I do not agree, your country may have been succesful in some way, but the dream is still alive in every Afghan.
> 
> At the end of the day, a Pashtun state with respect to its minorities can not be avoided.



well certainly can't believe a tajik like you will accept 35million more pashtun into afghanistan
Don't you think this will sum up the pashtun population to more like 70% of Total Afghanistan

because as far as i have talk to the tajik,they want the border to be declared as International border

anyway believe me Durrand line declared as international border will always be in favour of Afghanistan.


----------



## Armstrong

farhan_9909 said:


> well certainly can't believe a tajik like you will accept 35million more pashtun into afghanistan
> Don't you think this will sum up the pashtun population to more like 70% of Total Afghanistan
> 
> because as far as i have talk to the tajik,they want the border to be declared as International border
> 
> *anyway believe me Durrand line declared as international border will always be in favour of Afghanistan.*



It already is the International Border as per International Law - So no need to declare anything one way or the other !  

Aur waisee bhiii hum tum logooon ko kaisee janeiii deiiin - Apneiii Bhai jo hooo !  

Oi check this out : Stupid & Funny from all over the world. | Page 135 (post 2689)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Shah Abdali

pakistani342 said:


> @WebbMaster @Admin, I don't think we should allow antisemitism or blatant racism of any kind on this forum.


----------



## KAL-EL

delete


----------



## farhan_9909

Armstrong said:


> *It already is the International Border as per International Law - So no need to declare anything one way or the other !*
> 
> Aur waisee bhiii hum tum logooon ko kaisee janeiii deiiin - Apneiii Bhai jo hooo !
> 
> Oi check this out : Stupid & Funny from all over the world. | Page 135 (post 2689)



Yes But karzai has some weird plans of getting the land back when he actually himself long back(afghan elites) has sold his brother in blood to british just to save his *** from invasion and today he's calling us as brother and doesnt even want to recognize the land as of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

pakdefender said:


> no satellites are required to verify where the sites of the IVC are you stupid f***** moron , migration is just a theory, there is no proof , but migration or no migration there is disconnet between people and practices of present day india and present day Pakistan dating back many centuries. Artificats similar to what have been found at Harapa , Moenjdaro are unique and have not been found in present day indian heartland.



Thats is called Cultural Integration. With new timeline and new land arise new cultures. Pakistanis wont understand this.

And you look just another fool when u say Satellite technology is useless to find inner layers of extinct land and river. A person who dont believe Science and Technology in todays world is naturally a Madrassa student from Pakistan. 

Whatever I said was on basis of Research going around in the world. Not HAWAI BAATEN like you. So you can believe whatever you want too. We all know Pakistanis are infamous for living in dreamland standing on fabricated history and nonacceptance of truth. So I dont expect anything frm you. World has a point of view and we Indians today are truely Global citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

farhan_9909 said:


> well certainly can't believe a tajik



And what makes you believe that i'm Tajik, and if you have respect for yourself, then avoid making so hasty conclusions, or else you will not survive for a minute in this debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Afghan-India said:


> And what makes you believe that i'm Tajik, and if you have respect for yourself, then avoid making so hasty conclusions, or else you will not survive for a minute in this debate.



Because 60% of afghanistani people on internet are tajik and the rest are mix of Pashtuns,uzbek etc

Other than this I know Afghanistan pashtun doesnt like Pakistan but they have similar feeling about indians aswell.While the tajik had always been in favour of india and anti Pakistan,infact anti pakistani pashtuns the most

And kid don't warn me.Even though i would not apologize for calling you a tajik,you could had corrected me who your


----------



## pakdefender

WAR-rior said:


> Thats is called Cultural Integration. With new timeline and new land arise new cultures. Pakistanis wont understand this.
> 
> And you look just another fool when u say Satellite technology is useless to find inner layers of extinct land and river. A person who dont believe Science and Technology in todays world is naturally a Madrassa student from Pakistan.
> 
> Whatever I said was on basis of Research going around in the world. Not HAWAI BAATEN like you. So you can believe whatever you want too. We all know Pakistanis are infamous for living in dreamland standing on fabricated history and nonacceptance of truth. So I dont expect anything frm you. World has a point of view and we Indians today are truely Global citizens.


 
indian turd you can look up research done by Ahmad Hassan Dani if you are serious , which you are not since you are just another indian turd , but still look it up will soothe your itching abou IVC very nicely.

Harapa , Moenjodaro and Mehr Garh the major sites , which are in present day Pakistan and not india , even with Satellite imagery not much has truned up in india which can be linked to IVC directly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad Shah Abdali

farhan_9909 said:


> well everyone is entitled to his/her own opinion
> 
> i would say ignore such ***--holes


I'm sure you understand well that it isn't just a random comment. Pathan in the Punjabi-majority Pakistan has the image of that uneducated, dirty, poor, unintelligent yet loyal person suited to be a gate keeper, low-ranked soldier or house cleaner always ready to serve his Punjabi master. The question is till when well a Pashtun feel at home in this artificial land of pure...


----------



## WAR-rior

pakdefender said:


> indian turd you can look up research done by Ahmad Hassan Dani if you are serious , which you are not since you are just another indian turd , but still look it up will soothe your itching abou IVC very nicely.


Ha Ha. Ahmad Hassan Dani? Thats person so called Research is more of an Amalysis based on personal views. There in no Science attached to it. No law of Nature attached to it. We get a lot of analysts from Pakistan who base their Analysis on basis of Fake identity and belief of Fake History. 

I hope Mr. Dani's theory is recognized internationally. Ha Ha. Just Joking.


----------



## Afghan-India

farhan_9909 said:


> Because 60% of afghanistani people on internet are tajik and the rest are mix of Pashtuns,uzbek etc
> 
> Other than this I know Afghanistan pashtun doesnt like Pakistan but they have similar feeling about indians aswell.While the tajik had always been in favour of india and anti Pakistan,infact anti pakistani pashtuns the most
> 
> And kid don't warn me.Even though i would not apologize for calling you a tajik,you could had corrected me who your


You don't know who you are calling a kid.

Stick to the topic or get the heck out.

And stop making percent values from your stomach feeling, boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

WAR-rior said:


> Thats is called Cultural Integration. With new timeline and new land arise new cultures. Pakistanis wont understand this.
> 
> And you look just another fool when u say Satellite technology is useless to find inner layers of extinct land and river. A person who dont believe Science and Technology in todays world is naturally a Madrassa student from Pakistan.
> 
> Whatever I said was on basis of Research going around in the world. Not HAWAI BAATEN like you. So you can believe whatever you want too. We all know Pakistanis are infamous for living in dreamland standing on fabricated history and nonacceptance of truth. So I dont expect anything frm you. World has a point of view and we Indians today are truely Global citizens.




Pakistanis want to declare themselves as African,european or middle eastern.this should not be the concern of Indians atleast.

Pakistanis are only Pakistanis and by no chance are related to indians.

Punjabi people in Pakistan and Indian Punjabi are related but the fact is in india punjabi are only 30million out of 1200million.

InshAllah after one more generation Pakistan will have nothing in common with India.and i am looking for that day to come as soon as possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

farhan_9909 said:


> Yes But karzai has some weird plans of getting the land back when he actually himself long back(afghan elites) has sold his brother in blood to british just to save his *** from invasion and today he's calling us as brother and doesnt even want to recognize the land as of Pakistan



Don't take Karzai seriously ! 

Besides none of our Pukhtoons want anything to do with Afghanistan or so both my Tribal & Settled Pukhtoons friends & family tell me especially the ones from the Tribal Areas ! 

*waye aghyaar chi da dozakh jaba da

za ba jannat ta da Puktho sara zam*


----------



## farhan_9909

Afghan-India said:


> You don't know who you are calling a kid.
> 
> Stick to the topic or get the heck out.
> 
> And stop making percent values from your stomach feeling, boy.



Ok ok


----------



## Armstrong

farhan_9909 said:


> Ok ok



*thal ba pa laara mairano sara zam

yama Pukhtoon da Pukhtano sara zam*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

WAR-rior said:


> Ha Ha. Ahmad Hassan Dani? Thats person so called Research is more of an Amalysis based on personal views. There in no Science attached to it. No law of Nature attached to it. We get a lot of analysts from Pakistan who base their Analysis on basis of Fake identity and belief of Fake History.
> 
> I hope Mr. Dani's theory is recognized internationally. Ha Ha. Just Joking.


 
according to indian duffers if a lie is repeated long enough then it can become the truth , not quite so trud not quite so

Ahmad Hasan Dani is among the most respected archeologists of modern time


----------



## farhan_9909

Armstrong said:


> *thal ba pa laara mairano sara zam
> 
> yama Pukhtoon da Pukhtano sara zam*





Listen this

Pakhwa - Ismail and Junaid Official Pashto Music VideoThe World OF Poetry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

Armstrong said:


> thal ba pa laara mairano sara zam
> yama Pukhtoon da Pukhtano sara zam


But where are we Pashtuns from, and what did our grandfathers call themself?


----------



## genghis khan

Truth Finder said:


> Pakistan is the only country ruled by everyone except Pakistanis till 1947 since time immemorial-Indians,Iranians, Afghans, Greeks, Sikhs etc.
> 
> 
> Mughal, Afghan and Turk empires, mainly those North Indian empires, existed less than 500 years taken together. As I said before,Pakistan is the only country ruled by everyone except Pakistanis till 1947.



*Hello Boss how can u forget their great 500000000000000 years old history
and they are ARABS and they RULED SPAIN*


----------



## Armstrong

Afghan-India said:


> But where are we Pashtuns from, and what did our grandfathers call themself?



The Pukhtoons are from where they always have been from - Parts of Pakistan & Afghanistan ! 

Before the advent of the concept of a Nation State your ancestors called yourselves or were called by others as the Afghans, Pashtuns, Pukhtoons or Pathans ! 

So ? 

Does that imply that all Pukhtoons are Citizens of Afghanistan ? 

Beside food for thought - What did your ancestors call themselves before they called themselves as Afghans ? Like all civilizations they were the product of some other civilization just like the rest of us - So what does it matter if they called themselves Afghans or Martians ?


----------



## Ahmad Shah Abdali

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Well,
> 
> To begin with, I'm not religious at all, put the " Wahhabi " card back inside your pocket.
> 
> Speaking of the situation in Syria, the Israelis should be the least to assist the Free Syrian Army, after all they saw nothing but a big talk, just like your own president, he talks and talks, and does nothing.
> 
> As for my friends, yes, I do happen to have " Syrian Freedom Fighters " friends. We are helping them in the same way we - Saudis and Pakistanis - came along to save your country.
> 
> Cheers



I'm talking about Prince Bandar meeting the head of Mossad regarding Iran. So on one hand your gov support extremists in Syria and on the other hand you are friends with Israel against an Islamic country, that smells like hypocrisy to me. Whenever your dirty paws have touched any part of the Islamic world, it has become a hotspot for terrorism. Syria is a only a recent entry into this list which includes Pakistan itself. Whatever Karzai is should be of no concern to a Saudi since he is much better than the lazy fat arses ruling SA. So a few hundred camel jockeys beat the Soviets


----------



## Afghan-India

Armstrong said:


> Before the advent of the concept of a Nation State your ancestors called yourselves or were called by others as the Afghans, Pashtuns, Pukhtoons or Pathans !


So the word Afghan means Pashtun, right?

so what should our lands be called?

Afghanistan aka the land of Afghans, which mean the land of Pashtuns.




Armstrong said:


> Beside food for thought - What did your ancestors call themselves before they called themselves as Afghans ? Like all civilizations they were the product of some other civilization just like the rest of us - So what does it matter if they called themselves Afghans or Martians ?



We were an Israeli tribe, before we went to what is our lands today.



Ahmad Shah Abdali said:


> Saudis and Pakistanis - came along to save your co


Ohh no, now the Arabs say they defeated the Soviets...

Damn the end is near...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Afghan-India said:


> But where are we Pashtuns from, and what did our grandfathers call themself?



Pashtunistan,

Which Include Both Afghanistan and Pakistan(Fata,KPK and southern balochistan)

Today by saying Afghan only means pashtun even a general rank officer is forced to apologize in Afghanistan(I hope you do know what happened to Taraq and he later apologize only last week)

If in Afghanistan a general is forced to apologize for saying pashtun as Afghan only than what you expect from us in Pakistan?

I have Great respect for Afghanistan.But today The khushal Khan khattak Defination of pashtun is not even supported in Afghanistan where the pashtun are in majority



Map of ancient pashtunistan

Pashtunistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Pashtunistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## WAR-rior

pakdefender said:


> according to indian duffers if a lie is repeated long enough then it can become the truth , not quite so trud not quite so
> 
> Ahmad Hasan Dani is among the *most respected archeologists* of modern time


Exactly my point. That you Pakistanis simply say the same thing again and again without credible support proofs and REJECT SCIENTIFIC RESEARCH. Bravo Pakistanis. You can continue to live on your fake non existent identity and false History. 
Regarding Mr. Dani. Hes famous? In Pakistan? OK I dont argue on that.   
Again I say, what r his achievements internationally. Just Dont Bark. Prove on the ground.


----------



## Afghan-India

farhan_9909 said:


> Map of ancient pashtunistan


Ancient? that's a demographic map.

But a Pashtun should always stay open for the possibility of the creation of Loy Afghanistan aka Loy Pashtunistan.


----------



## Armstrong

Afghan-India said:


> So the word Afghan means Pashtun, right?



Of course, historically it did ! 

Now - It doesn't anymore because Pakistanis Pukhtoons don't call themselves Afghans because since the advent of the concept of a Nation-State an Afghan is a Citizen of Afghanistan not a particular Ethnicity anymore ! 



Afghan-India said:


> so what should our lands be called?



Your lands would be called what they've been called for a while now - Afghanistan !



Afghan-India said:


> Afghanistan aka the land of Afghans, which mean the land of Pashtuns.



Historically - Yes ! 

Contemporary - Not anymore ! 

Pukhtoons are not even in an overwhelming majority in Afghanistan ! 

Nor do the Pakistani Pukhtoons identify themselves as Afghans - Theirs are Pukhtoon Lands within the Nation-State called Pakistan - Their Motherland ! 



Afghan-India said:


> We were an Israeli tribe, before we went to what is our lands today.



Why not call yourselves the Israelis then ? 

If you can move to these lands & take to calling yourselves 'Afghans' what is wrong with Pakistani Pukhtoons taking to calling themselves - Pakistani Pukhtoons instead of what you want them to call themselves ?


----------



## farhan_9909

Afghan-India said:


> Ancient? that's a demographic map.
> 
> But a Pashtun should always stay open for the possibility of the creation of Loy Afghanistan aka Loy Pashtunistan.



What if i say that Pakistani pashtuns even today are afriad that Afghan elite this time will sell us to iran?or central asian states like they had done to us in 1893?just to save themselves from Foriegn invasion?


----------



## WAR-rior

farhan_9909 said:


> Pakistanis want to declare themselves as African,european or middle eastern.this should not be the concern of Indians atleast.
> 
> *Pakistanis are only Pakistanis and by no chance are related to indians.*
> 
> Punjabi people in Pakistan and Indian Punjabi are related but the fact is in india punjabi are only 30million out of 1200million.
> 
> InshAllah after one more generation Pakistan will have nothing in common with India.and i am looking for that day to come as soon as possible



Ha Ha. India se nikalke gaye aur bolte ho, We are not RELATED to Indians. Dont say this to anyone else. They will laugh at ur childish justification and desperation. 

We Indians have already built our identity internationally and more than you we Indians are eager to break all associations with Pakistan. NOW WHO WANTS TO BE CALLED TERRORIST IN WESTERN WORLD. So our intent is justified.

Unfortunately, we cant change things and facts. It mite be possible for PAkistan coz their whole identity is based on false and fabricated Histories. But Indians dont MANUFACTURE Facts. We call spade as spade, bad as bad.


----------



## farhan_9909

Afghan-India said:


> Ancient? that's a demographic map.
> 
> But a Pashtun should always stay open for the possibility of the creation of Loy Afghanistan aka Loy Pashtunistan.



What if i say that Pakistani pashtuns even today are afriad that Afghan elite this time will sell us to iran?or central asian states like they had done to us in 1893?just to save themselves from Foriegn invasion?


----------



## pakdefender

WAR-rior said:


> Exactly my point. That you Pakistanis simply say the same thing again and again without credible support proofs and REJECT SCIENTIFIC RESEARCH. Bravo Pakistanis. You can continue to live on your fake non existent identity and false History.
> Regarding Mr. Dani. Hes famous? In Pakistan? OK I dont argue on that.
> Again I say, what r his achievements internationally. Just Dont Bark. Prove on the ground.


 
pig/monkey/elephant worhping hindu india of many centruies ago had no links with Pakistan of many centuries ago simply because there is no archeological proof of it.

similiarly pig/monkey/elephant worhping hindu india of today has no link with Pakistan since no one in Pakistan worhips a statues of pigs/monkies and elephants.

I'd like to see you disprove any of the above


----------



## farhan_9909

@*Armstrong*
Wrora even if we agree with them and call ourselves as Afghan.

In Pakistan atleast by calling myself as Afghan.no one would ever arrest me but in Afghanistan a retired general was forced to apologize just for calling Afghan only mean pashtun and non pashtuns are not afghan

I have watched it ful

Gen. Taqat detained on charges of fueling ethnic tension | Pajhwok Afghan News

Afghanistan people should accept that Non pashtuns are also equal citizen of Afghanistan.This will further reunite them and in long run will be Good for the future of Afghanistan

I dont support the General taqat here



> Gen. Taqat had allegedlgy said only one ethnicity were was the original citizens of Afghanistan and insulted other citizens by saying they were not the original inhabitants of Afghanistan. He had expressed these veiws at at a political talk show aired on the Zwandoon Television channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

pakistani342 said:


> I don't hate Pakistan no, the Pakistani people actually have future.
> 
> But yes the money should be spent on my daughter in the US or my neighbor's daughter, and especially it should not go into stuffing the pockets of Zardari or Sharif.
> 
> Further Aid, enables the Pakistani state to make unnatural choices, like partaking in a hostility with India. A lack of aid will force the Pakistani state and people to make the organic choices even if such choices mean coming to terms with India as the local hegemony.



Second that!...Ha at last someone sane to discuss topics with.


----------



## Afghan-India

Armstrong said:


> Of course, historically it did !
> 
> Now - It doesn't anymore because Pakistanis Pukhtoons don't call themselves Afghans because since the advent of the concept of a Nation-State an Afghan is a Citizen of Afghanistan not a particular Ethnicity anymore !
> 
> 
> 
> Your lands would be called what they've been called for a while now - Afghanistan !
> 
> 
> 
> Historically - Yes !
> 
> Contemporary - Not anymore !
> 
> Pukhtoons are not even in an overwhelming majority in Afghanistan !
> 
> Nor do the Pakistani Pukhtoons identify themselves as Afghans - Theirs are Pukhtoon Lands within the Nation-State called Pakistan - Their Motherland !
> 
> 
> 
> Why not call yourselves the Israelis then ?
> 
> If you can move to these lands & take to calling yourselves 'Afghans' what is wrong with Pakistani Pukhtoons taking to calling themselves - Pakistani Pukhtoons instead of what you want them to call themselves ?



You don't know our history do you?

King Saul of Isreal had a grandson named Afghana, he led his people (us) to this "new land", and so we took his name, as a definition for us.

btw. I don't remember any great Afghan leader named "Pakistan" since you guys have adopted this name.

And by it you denies our history and people.


----------



## illusion8

pakdefender said:


> pig/monkey/elephant worhping hindu india of many centruies ago had no links with Pakistan of many centuries ago simply because there is no archeological proof of it.
> 
> similiarly pig/monkey/elephant worhping hindu india of today has no link with Pakistan since no one in Pakistan worhips a statues of pigs/monkies and elephants.
> 
> I'd like to see you disprove any of the above



So how did hundred's of years old temples for the same deities happen to be there in the erstwhile Pakistan?


----------



## farhan_9909

WAR-rior said:


> Ha Ha. India se nikalke gaye aur bolte ho, We are not RELATED to Indians. Dont say this to anyone else. They will laugh at ur childish justification and desperation.
> 
> We Indians have already built our identity internationally and more than you we Indians are eager to break all associations with Pakistan. NOW WHO WANTS TO BE CALLED TERRORIST IN WESTERN WORLD. So our intent is justified.
> 
> Unfortunately, we cant change things and facts. It mite be possible for PAkistan coz their whole identity is based on false and fabricated Histories. But Indians dont MANUFACTURE Facts. We call spade as spade, bad as bad.



Lol Even though i would not say something similar like you said about Pakistan such as terrorist state in western countries

Best of luck But certainly you again are wrong.

Pakistanis never were Indians,We are 2 different race and will remain so forever.


----------



## pakdefender

illusion8 said:


> So how did hundred's of years old temples for the same deities happen to be there in the erstwhile Pakistan?


 
same dieties ? none of those temples had statues of pigs/monkies/elephants


----------



## Afghan-India

farhan_9909 said:


> What if i say that Pakistani pashtuns even today are afriad that Afghan elite this time will sell us to iran?or central asian states like they had done to us in 1893?just to save themselves from Foriegn invasion?



Then i say brothers stay brothers, no matter how big the wall is.

We had no choice, those areas under pakistani control today was already lost in combat, we needed peace, or else all our lands would be lost.

but this should not mean we had given up on you guys, in the 3rd Anglo-Afghan war we tryed to retake many regions, but we failed.


----------



## Armstrong

Afghan-India said:


> You don't know our history do you?
> 
> King Saul of Isreal had a grandson named Afghana, he led his people (us) to this "new land", and so we took his name, as a definition for us.
> 
> btw. I don't remember any great Afghan leader named "Pakistan" since you guys have adopted this name.
> 
> And by it you denies our history and people.



Firstly those Origin Myths are exactly that - Myths & yes I've read about it ! 

Secondly you could name yourself after the 4th moon of Jupiter for what its worth to me - The point was that you choose to call yourselves other than Israelites or Canaanites or Hebrews or whatever your ancestors were before you - That is an anthropological fact - Societies evolve ! 

Our Pukhtoons evolved & don't call themselves Afghans anymore ! 

So has the definition of Afghans because one cannot claim Afghanistan = Land of Pukhtoons when between 40-50% of the population isn't even Pukhtoon ! 

Why would any great Afghan Leader be named Pakistan or name his land as Pakistan ? 

We - the people - who inhabit these lands came together in 1947 & choose to call our new home as Pakistan just as your ancestors thousands of years ago choose to call yourselves Afghans or the Turks, the Germans, the French or the Malays did in their time - Its our right just as it was your right !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

pakdefender said:


> same dieties ? none of those temples had statues of pigs/monkies/elephants



List of Hindu temples in Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Afghan-India

Armstrong said:


> Why would any great Afghan Leader be named Pakistan or name his land as Pakistan ?



By Afghan i still mean Pashtun...

And btw, it is a accepted theory for our existence.




Armstrong said:


> We - the people - who inhabit these lands came together in 1947 & choose to call our new home as Pakistan


You had no choice, it was India or this new land.

If you could have chosen freely, you would be Afghans now.


----------



## pakdefender

illusion8 said:


> List of Hindu temples in Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
lol .. when azad kashmir is called 'Azad Kashmir' , you know what a steaming pile that is going to be .. there I've fixed the typo in your wiki link

these are still only a handfull and coroborate what was said earlier, wikipedia is anyway not an authorotative source

lastly no monkey , no pig and no elephant equals no link


----------



## ChennaiDude

Alpha1 said:


> Pakistanis should realize that India has made usefull and popular contributions in afghanistan.; so it is impossible to keep India out of the Afghan equation.
> Now pakistan needs to make sure that India in Afghanistan does not use it's presence in Afghanistan to pursue Anti-Pakistan Strategy.
> India and Pakistan should start billateral talks dialouge on Intelligence and development matters in Afghanistan in order to allay mutual suspicion and ensure pacefull co existence.
> sounds Far fetched but this is what the two countries should aim for



I personally think India and Pakistan should go for a strategic partnership...with Afghanistan leadership as the one calling the shots...That way we will be directly benefit each other and at the same time have mutual trust...~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Afghan-India said:


> By Afghan i still mean Pashtun...



By all means do ! 

Neither the Pakistani Pukhtoons nor Non-Pukhtoon Afghans accept that anymore ! 



Afghan-India said:


> And btw, it is a accepted theory for our existence.



Like every Origin Myth - its a Myth ! 

You may believe in it till your heart's content but it remains unsubstantiated from a historical, genetic & anthropological view point ! 



Afghan-India said:


> You had no choice, it was India or this new land.
> 
> If you could have chosen freely, you would be Afghans now.



No not really we're perfectly happy the way we are - Thank You very much !


----------



## genghis khan

Just for fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

Armstrong said:


> Like every Origin Myth - its a Myth !


It is a theory backed by several historical discoveries in both modern day Israel and Afghanistan.

It is the official explanation for our history, backed by discoveries of hebrew text on stones in Afghanistan.


----------



## Armstrong

Afghan-India said:


> It is a theory backed by several historical discoveries in both modern day Israel and Afghanistan.
> 
> It is the official explanation for our history, backed by discoveries of hebrew text on stones in Afghanistan.



Alright - Good Luck with that...whether you are whether you aren't is irrelevant - the point I was making is not !


----------



## WAR-rior

pakdefender said:


> pig/monkey/elephant worhping hindu india of many centruies ago had no links with Pakistan of many centuries ago simply because there is no archeological proof of it.
> 
> similiarly pig/monkey/elephant worhping hindu india of today has no link with Pakistan since no one in Pakistan worhips a statues of pigs/monkies and elephants.
> 
> I'd like to see you disprove any of the above


Because before Islam in 600 AD, WHOLE WORLD use to worship pig/elephant/monkey.  Now, we teach this to nursery kids. On PDF, we need to teach it to Pakistanis. 

There was no Archeological proofs of Harappa before 1920. What does it means? No Indus Valley ever existed.

Pakistanis shud move with time and modern technology. Earlier Archeology was the only resort but today we have Digital imagery, Sattelite gamma imagery which can scan till the core of earth fuget bout only earth crust. In presence of such technologies, Archeology has become an outdated way of detecting things.

You are talking just like a medivial person. Earth is flat coz we cant go beyond landmass, Sun revolves around Earth, Archeology and excavations are the only way to understand whats in Earth Crust. 

Grow up Pakistani. Start understanding new technologies and their application. Otherwise, in future India will become in par with Superpowers and your will remain a third world failed state. 

Just to support my understanding bout attitude of Pakistanis, here is a video.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

> I'm talking about Prince Bandar meeting the head of Mossad regarding Iran



I have no idea about the meeting you are referring to. But if we would like to approach the Israelis, we could do it in public, just like the counter peace proposal we offered in 2007.



> So on one hand your gov support extremists in Syria



We only deal with the Central Command of the Free Syrian Army, Lead by Salim Idris. Other than that - of which of course had been documented - we deal with no one else. The FSA itself harbors conservative Muslim fighters, under the brigade of Islam.



> on the other hand you are friends with Israel against an Islamic country



I'm sorry but I don't tend to classify countries around the globe based on religions.

Back in the early 80s, the Israelis were among the first countries to assist the Afghan against the Soviet aggression. However, that doesn't always mean that the Israelis are angel by nature. Sometimes they are being hold accountable for war crimes, massive expelling of locals, and human rights abuse.



> Whenever your dirty paws have touched any part of the Islamic world, it has become a hotspot for terrorism



Yes, Mullah Omar was a Saudi, yes, Shamil Basayev was a Saudi and yes, Abu Sayyaf was a Saudi indeed.

If you believe we aren't good enough, then you should deny us an entry  and we could do the same to you as well.




> Syria is a only a recent entry



Sorry, never wished things would get to this level, but the truth is that Hezbollah among other pro-Assad forces were present since day one. We may stop the flood of weapons to the Free Syrian Army, but we can't stop Assad's tanks from crushing people's heads.



> this list which includes Pakistan itself



Do you happen to have any official documents in which it pinpoint that we were behind the creation of upheaval within Pakistan? Well, the TTP fallows the Mullah Omar's doctrine who happens to be an Afghan.



> Whatever Karzai is should be of no concern to a Saudi



Karazi is willing to sell his soul to KSA, all what he asks for is cash, shelter.

He is an ungrateful rat.



> Saudi since he is much better than the lazy fat arses ruling SA



That is an insult to human intelligence  




> So a few hundred camel jockeys beat the Soviets



When the sellout Communist Gov't paved the way to the Russians on one hand, and while your other fellow Afghans were butchered by the Soviets on the others, no one came along to save you in first place but the US, Pakistan, and the Saudis in first place.




Ahmad Shah Abdali said:


> I'm talking about Prince Bandar meeting the head of Mossad regarding Iran. So on one hand your gov support extremists in Syria and on the other hand you are friends with Israel against an Islamic country, that smells like hypocrisy to me. Whenever your dirty paws have touched any part of the Islamic world, it has become a hotspot for terrorism. Syria is a only a recent entry into this list which includes Pakistan itself. Whatever Karzai is should be of no concern to a Saudi since he is much better than the lazy fat arses ruling SA. So a few hundred camel jockeys beat the Soviets


----------



## pakdefender

WAR-rior said:


> Pakistanis shud move with time and modern technology. Earlier Archeology was the only resort but today we have Digital imagery, Sattelite gamma imagery which can scan till the core of earth fuget bout only earth crust. In presence of such technologies, *Archeology has become an outdated way of detecting things*


 


wait for it
wait for it

aaaaaaahahahahahahahaha 

you are a genius , I rest my case


----------



## WAR-rior

farhan_9909 said:


> Lol Even though i would not say something similar like you said about Pakistan such as terrorist state in western countries
> 
> Best of luck But certainly you again are wrong.
> 
> Pakistanis never were Indians,We are 2 different race and will remain so forever.


Unfortunately, Pakistan has never been able to prove this but only claim just coz of hatred towards hindus. So its understandable that Pakistani attitude is more of a desperation rather than genuine.

Once again, a famous professor in Imperial College in England has done extensive latest technology research to prove inner crusts of earth have a particular pattern which associated with history of population (shown by dots in da video) exactly match.






Start respecting Science and Technology or forever u guyz will be stuck in medivial mentality.


----------



## illusion8

pakdefender said:


> lol .. when azad kashmir is called 'Azad Kashmir' , you know what a steaming pile that is going to be .. there I've fixed the typo in your wiki link
> 
> these are still only a handfull and coroborate what was said earlier, wikipedia is anyway not an authorotative source
> 
> lastly no monkey , no pig and no elephant equals no link



You missed the hundreds of temples that were destroyed over years and over the centuries. Pakistan inherited close to 300 temples in 1947 out of which only a couple of dozen or so are still standing.

Is your contention that the people who were living in an area that is Pakistan now had no association with Hinduism or Buddhism or is your contention based only on what kind of statues of the deities were in those temples?

besides, hundreds of temples (Hindu and Buddhist) have been destroyed, pulled down, or left neglected in those areas after the advent of Islam.

Thirdly I don't think you will get the concept of dharma, sanathan dharma (God is universal and could reside in any living being) or the religions that follow it because you have a tiny myopic view about religion - so I am not gonna waste my time.


----------



## WAR-rior

pakdefender said:


> wait for it
> wait for it
> 
> aaaaaaahahahahahahahaha
> 
> you are a genius , I rest my case


Ha Ha. Thats what happen when you are in a Well and Frog is the biggest living being. When someone tells you, there is a Dog outside which is 50 times larger than u, the he reacts EXACTLY THE WAY YOU DID.

Any logical person knows that Archeology is done to find things inside the earth crust. Naw this can be done with Satellite Images.

Currently, Satellite images can talk only bout major factors but with time minor factors will also be scanned digitally making Archeology 'not the sole factor for proofs'.


----------



## pakdefender

WAR-rior said:


> Unfortunately, Pakistan has never been able to prove this but only claim just coz of hatred towards hindus. So its understandable that Pakistani attitude is more of a desperation rather than genuine.
> 
> Once again, a famous professor in Imperial College in England has done extensive latest technology research to prove inner crusts of earth have a particular pattern which associated with history of population (shown by dots in da video) exactly match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start respecting Science and Technology or forever u guyz will be stuck in medivial mentality.


 
moron the 'latest technology research' that you posted traces a features in the earth's crust and tries to connect the sites of the IVC , that are found in Pakistan to it, later in a wishy washy manner the guys says that it all moved eastwards wihout giving any solid proof.

The proof is indeed in the pudding that major sites , with the undeciphered writings of the IVC, have been found mostly in present day Pakistan and not india.

and as before .. no monkey no pig no link


----------



## pakistani342

I'm curious if there are Afghan or Indian forums where Indians and Afghans express such courtly love nfor one another or is so only on Pakistani forums?


----------



## WAR-rior

pakdefender said:


> moron the 'latest technology research' that you posted traces a features in the earth's crust and tries to connect the sites of the IVC , that are found in Pakistan to it, later in a wishy washy manner the guys says that it all moved eastwards wihout giving any solid proof.
> 
> The proof is indeed in the pudding that major sites , with the undeciphered writings of the IVC, have been found mostly in present day Pakistan and not india.


Without any proof? Did u even care to understand the language? There is a stream and there are dots. Go find out how are they related?

You talk nout scripts undiciphered? Thats a very micro level thing which will be rearched with time but on macro level there are certian facts which cant be denied.

Also can you give me a good logical reason why wont Indus Valley and Ganges Valley, if different and co existing, not mingle ever? There is not Himalyas nor Hindukush but plane lands and full of rivers in between to support civilization.

Common Sense say that there is no logic why Indus and Ganges wont have communication when both are very near and are not seperated by a natural boulder.

As i say use common sense for some. Only some texts not deciphered dont prove such big claims.


----------



## pakistani342

WAR-rior said:


> Unfortunately, Pakistan has never been able to prove this but only claim just coz of hatred towards hindus. So its understandable that Pakistani attitude is more of a desperation rather than genuine.



I think what has fascinated me is that though my (and Afghans') forefathers must certainly have been Hindu or Buddhist, why is it that we feel kinship and family with whatever is the Muslim world: Afghanistan, Iran, Turkey, etc. (and I'm not even religious).

Why is it that the Taj Mahal or say the temple at Chidambaram are merely historical artifacts to me, ones I'd love to see but the gardens of Paghman feels like my own, I long to see them even though I know the ones in my family's picture albums are no more.


----------



## WAR-rior

pakistani342 said:


> I think what has fascinated me is that though my (and Afghans') forefathers must certainly have been Hindu or Buddhist, why is it that we feel kinship and family with whatever is the Muslim world: Afghanistan, Iran, Turkey, etc. (and I'm not even religious).
> 
> Why is it that the Taj Mahal is merely an historical artifact, one I'd love to see but the gardens of Paghman feels like my own, I long to see them even though I know the ones in my family's picture albums are no more.


Elaborate more plz.


----------



## pakistani342

WAR-rior said:


> Elaborate more plz.



Well, I hate to say it but I agree with Karzai (when he says that Pakistanis and Afghans are brothers and Indians are friends), I wish the Pakistani friends to be good friends with the Indian people but but with say the Afghans, the Turks, the Iranians, the Somalians we Pakistanis are family. It should be the reverse no?


----------



## pakdefender

WAR-rior said:


> Without any proof? Did u even care to understand the language? There is a stream and there are dots. Go find out how are they related?
> 
> You talk nout scripts undiciphered? Thats a very micro level thing which will be rearched with time but on macro level there are certian facts which cant be denied.
> 
> Also can you give me a good logical reason why wont Indus Valley and Ganges Valley, if different and co existing, not mingle ever? There is not Himalyas nor Hindukush but plane lands and full of rivers in between to support civilization.
> 
> Common Sense say that there is no logic why Indus and Ganges wont have communication when both are very near and are not seperated by a natural boulder.
> 
> As i say use common sense for some. Only some texts not deciphered dont prove such big claims.


 
The animosity between the people of the planes of ganges and the people of the planes of indus existed centruies ago and it exists today , these were two seperate entities with their own naratives and beliefs, thats why its hard to find commonality between the two

one burnt its dead and sent down the dirty river the other did not.
one wroshiped pigs/elephants/monkies the other did not.
one was centered around present day Pakistan the other around present day india


----------



## pakistani342

pakdefender said:


> The animosity between the people of the planes of ganges and the people of the planes of indus existed centruies ago and it exists today , these were two seperate entoties with their own naratives and beliefs



mmm yes I've heard that before, true ... but so are the People of Indian Punjab, Rajistan also hostile to the "people of the ganges"

But again in the 21st, century we should be beyond this, no? well perhaps maybe not?


----------



## Bratva

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I think it is fair to say that when it comes to Karazi, both of our countries are on the same page.
> 
> Karazi is an ungrateful SOB, so is his head of intelligence agency - the douche Amrullah Saleh -




He is a person with unstable thought process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

mafiya said:


> He is a person with unstable thought process.



Let's see what is next ...


----------



## Bratva

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Let's see what is next ...



It is hard for Afghanistan to produce a capable leader. What next would be more or less of same caliber as karzaai is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

mafiya said:


> It is hard for Afghanistan to produce a capable leader. What next would be more or less of same caliber as karzaai is



What difference does it make to us anyway? We've seen the best of their leaders, two-faced conniving reprobates, nothing more or less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Yzd Khalifa said:


> What difference does it make to us anyway? We've seen the best of their leaders, two-faced conniving reprobates, nothing more or less.



Yeah that's right. It would only make a difference to "Pakistani's". We are already suffering Karzai Pro indian stance and Afghain's financing/providing logistic supports to terrorists inside Pakistan. Next one will do the same


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

mafiya said:


> Yeah that's right. It would only make a difference to "Pakistani's". We are already suffering Karzai Pro indian stance and Afghain's financing/providing logistic supports to terrorists inside Pakistan. Next one will do the same



No, it makes no difference to you either, when you're flogging a dead horse.


----------



## WAR-rior

pakistani342 said:


> Well, I hate to say it but I agree with Karzai (when he says that Pakistanis and Afghans are brothers and Indians are friends), I wish the Pakistani friends to be good friends with the Indian people but but with say the Afghans, the Turks, the Iranians, the Somalians we Pakistanis are family. It should be the reverse no?


That again is subjective. When u say family, its on basis of ethnic identity. Pakistan was made in name of religion and hence all types of Muslims came to Pakistan.

Bottomline is, Afganistan is family to West Pakistanis exactly the way Indians are Brothers to Punjab and Sind due to our ethnic similarities.

Ethnic difference is a fact in Pakistan thats why we see so much instability. 

Hence the basic question still exists, IS concept of Pakistan even a justified philosophy when Khyber Puktoonkhwa people have associations with Afganistan, Balochis have association with Iran and Punjab, Sind have association with India. So what exactly is the family factor and friend factor associated to Pakistan? Pakistanis are family to Afganis exactly the way Pakistanis are family to India. Its just which region are you talking bout?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

pakdefender said:


> The animosity between the people of the planes of ganges and the people of the planes of indus existed centruies ago and it exists today , these were two seperate entities with their own naratives and beliefs, thats why its hard to find commonality between the two
> 
> one burnt its dead and sent down the dirty river the other did not.
> one wroshiped pigs/elephants/monkies the other did not.
> one was centered around present day Pakistan the other around present day india


You still dint reply the reason why these people dint communicate or mingle? Any good physical limitation? We cant see that. Regarding animosity then that wasnt limited only bidirectional.

Indian Subcontinent was divided into MAHAJANPADAS. Now Every Mahajanpad was friend to some and against some which is not that Ganges plane Janpad were all together against Indus valley Janpad.

Some Ganges planes were friends with Indus valley kingdoms and enemy to other Ganges valley Kingdom or Janpad. So is the case with Indus Valley.

Hastinapur on Ganges had in laws from Gandhar which is today's Khyber Puktoonkhwa, Sindhudesh which is today's Sind, Madra Desh which is today's Punjab (Indian and Pakistani).

So, its logical that these Kingdoms were in contact with each other and did trade activities. Another reason why they were confined to only above mentioned Janpadas were that beyon that mobility was an issue due to Hindukush, Himalyas and Waterland in south. Thats why, Sri Lanka doesnt come into ancient Bharat Varsha (Sub Continent).

Refer : Mahajanpadas of Vedic India

Mahajanapada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BHARAT VARSH (Iron Age - Vedic)






KURU Dynasty in its peak





Maurya Empire





Gupta empire





Hence, you see Amalgamation of the complete Bharat Varsha was always there. Indians never required going beyond Hindukush and Himalayas coz they never needed it.

You are simply stuck with the pig/elephant worshiping stuff but before commenting on that u need to understand Hinduism and its difference with Abrahmic religion. Very lame argument put forward.

History has its facts and they are provided to you in concrete of its form, from Iron age to Modern world with logical reasonsing.

Also, Do answer one simple questin. The most hated personality in Pakistan is evil Yindoo CHANAKYA. He was from Takshila (Taxila) which is on Indus Valley. Wanna own Chanakya also?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Troll fest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Shah Abdali

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I have no idea about the meeting you are referring to. But if we would like to approach the Israelis, we could do it in public, just like the counter peace proposal we offered in 2007.



"Israel, Saudi Arabia cooperating to plan possible Iran attack. Saudis would allow Israel use of air space and provide drones, rescue helicopters and tanker planes, report says."
Sunday Times: Israel, Saudi Arabia cooperating to plan possible Iran attack - Diplomacy and Defense Israel News | Haaretz



> We only deal with the Central Command of the Free Syrian Army, Lead by Salim Idris. Other than that - of which of course had been documented - we deal with no one else. The FSA itself harbors conservative Muslim fighters, under the brigade of Islam.


"Obama administration is fearful of the rise of Sunni extremism in the Syrian rebel ranks, an increase in Saudi Arabia’s gloves-off support of militant Sunni factions is further undercutting the Western-backed and more moderate Free Syrian Army (FSA)—which is near to collapse—benefiting not only radical Islamists but also al-Qaeda affiliates in Syria who have close ties with the Saudi-backed Islamic Front."
Syria’s Saudi Jihadist Problem - The Daily Beast
http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2013/12/popular_saudi_sheikh.php





> Yes, Mullah Omar was a Saudi, yes, Shamil Basayev was a Saudi and yes, Abu Sayyaf was a Saudi indeed.



"Saudi Arabia is the world's largest source of funds for Islamist militant groups such as the Afghan Taliban and Lashkar-e-Taiba"
WikiLeaks cables portray Saudi Arabia as a cash machine for terrorists | World news | The Guardian




> Do you happen to have any official documents in which it pinpoint that we were behind the creation of upheaval within Pakistan? Well, the TTP fallows the Mullah Omar's doctrine who happens to be an Afghan.


It is a well known fact that groups like SSP, LEJ etc are Saudi-funded groups with a history going back the Iranian revolution used as pawn by your country to counter the Iranian influence in Pakistan.
Destroying a Nation State: US-Saudi Funded Terrorists Sowing Chaos in Pakistan | Global Research
Sipah-e-Sahaba Pakistan, Terrorist Group of Pakistan
Lashkar-e Jhangvi Terrorist Organization





> Karazi is willing to sell his soul to KSA, all what he asks for is cash, shelter.
> 
> He is an ungrateful rat.


Looks like all that lizard eating has fcuked up your IQ  you are mistaking Karzai for Nawaz who actually was given shelter in your country and regularly asks for $$.





> That is an insult to human intelligence
> 
> When the sellout Communist Gov't paved the way to the Russians on one hand, and while your other fellow Afghans were butchered by the Soviets on the others, no one came along to save you in first place but the US, Pakistan, and the Saudis in first place.



Dude please go read something before blabbering BS here. The only thing saudis committed was perhaps $, a few hundred saudis made absolutely no difference in the war let alone "saving" us. Perhaps you should have saved your country when the Iraqis came knocking on your border instead of begging uncle sam. You have foreign mercenaries manning your equipment and guarding your country for decades now. With the amount of $ you have, what have you achieved? still a tribal society lead by old baboons only excellent in fuelling "Jihad" in other countries.


----------



## EXPERIMENT

Jzaib said:


> they will soon realise it ... India is just looking for her own intrest . they will welcome all illegal immigrants with cow piss colada .. they were the most favourite ally of USSR who invade afghanistan .. on other hand we helped them in getting freedom



India was not with the USSR or Americans or the animals that Pakistan created. Regardless of what the likes of you thinks.
India was/is with people like Ahmad Shah Masssoud.


----------



## Viking 63

pakistani342 said:


> That's all you can mange right ? -- lol -- trust me I've been doing this for years now.





pakistani342 said:


> That's all you can mange right ? -- lol -- trust me I've been doing this for years now.


Ara Mera Bhai
why waste your time with this LALA and that also from some remote mountain top in Afghanistan !!! The only regret I have that Pakistan did not learn from IRAN on to deal with these afghans !!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

I must say. Anything to do with India and Afghanistan gets huge response in this forum.


----------



## pakistani342

WAR-rior said:


> That again is subjective. When u say family, its on basis of ethnic identity. Pakistan was made in name of religion and hence all types of Muslims came to Pakistan.
> 
> Bottomline is, Afganistan is family to West Pakistanis exactly the way Indians are Brothers to Punjab and Sind due to our ethnic similarities.



Mmm, actually I am Punjabi, and I don't think Punjabis (at least non-Hindu and non-Sikh Punjabis) would regard any part of India as family (even Indian Punjabi Muslims evoke a different emotion).



WAR-rior said:


> Ethnic difference is a fact in Pakistan thats why we see so much instability.



Well ethnic differences can be a contributing factor but it is not a sufficient factor



WAR-rior said:


> Hence the basic question still exists, IS concept of Pakistan even a justified philosophy when Khyber Puktoonkhwa people have associations with Afganistan, Balochis have association with Iran and Punjab, Sind have association with India. So what exactly is the family factor and friend factor associated to Pakistan? Pakistanis are family to Afganis exactly the way Pakistanis are family to India. Its just which region are you talking bout?



Mmmm, I think your assertions are incorrect -- except for Baluchistan (and this is a re-emerging reality) most ethnicities many not be happy in Pakistan but there is no call to dismember it -- we even have created a Pakistani mythology that binds us together, Urdu has replaced mother tongues as the lingua franca -- Especially amongst the KPK, Punjab, Sindh corridor. And, I think there is no significant ethnicity of Muslim decent in Pakistan that has familial emotions towards India. At the same time there is no large scale hatred either and while there may be fondness towards Indians and India, on the question on family there is no such "belonging".



Viking 63 said:


> Ara Mera Bhai
> why waste your time with this LALA and that also from some remote mountain top in Afghanistan !!! The only regret I have that Pakistan did not learn from IRAN on to deal with these afghans !!



My lament is that this is an extremely sad reality. no?



EXPERIMENT said:


> India was not with the USSR or Americans or the animals that Pakistan created. Regardless of what the likes of you thinks.
> India was/is with people like Ahmad Shah Masssoud.



Ahhhm, you do know that Ahmad Shah Masoud's group is accused just as much as any other faction of human rights abuses and war crimes such as rapes, killings?


----------



## WAR-rior

pakistani342 said:


> Mmm, actually I am Punjabi, and I don't think Punjabis (at least non-Hindu and non-Sikh Punjabis) would regard any part of India as family (even Indian Punjabi Muslims evoke a different emotion).
> 
> 
> 
> Well ethnic differences can be a contributing factor but it is not a sufficient factor
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, I think your assertions are incorrect -- except for Baluchistan (and this is a re-emerging reality) most ethnicities many not be happy in Pakistan but there is no call to dismember it -- we even have created a Pakistani mythology that binds us together, Urdu has replaced mother tongues as the lingua franca -- Especially amongst the KPK, Punjab, Sindh corridor. And, I think there is no significant ethnicity of Muslim decent in Pakistan that has familial emotions towards India. At the same time there is no large scale hatred either and while there may be fondness towards Indians and India, on the question on family there is no such "belonging".
> 
> 
> 
> My lament is that this is an extremely sad reality. no?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhm, you do know that Ahmad Shah Masoud's group is accused just as much as any other faction of human rights abuses and war crimes such as rapes, killings?


Kuchh bhi Random. 

You mean to say all the things and stance taken by you guyz is just part of creating a forced identity just coz u are not able to accept your true Identity. 

Just look at your answers dude. You have CREATED your Pakistani Mythology. Is it a story writing competition to create a story out of air just to show ur differences from Indians. 

Shit man. What desperation to get an identity just to show everyone how different are we frm India. Ha Ha. ATB


----------



## pakistani342

WAR-rior said:


> Kuchh bhi Random.
> 
> You mean to say all the things and stance taken by you guyz is just part of creating a forced identity just coz u are not able to accept your true Identity.
> 
> Just look at your answers dude. You have CREATED your Pakistani Mythology. Is it a story writing competition to create a story out of air just to show ur differences from Indians.
> 
> Shit man. What desperation to get an identity just to show everyone how different are we frm India. Ha Ha. ATB



I mean seriously ???

I didn't realize we were have a school yard brawl?


----------



## WAR-rior

pakistani342 said:


> I mean seriously ???
> 
> I didn't realize we were have a school yard brawl?


Yes Seriously. I dont want any brawl but I enthrawls me to see Pakistanis so desperate for their Identity by hook or by crook even tough they have one which they feel insulted to accept just on basis of religion. Wow. How can identity be even aligned with Religion? Identity is aligned with culture and ethnicity. History has proved it day in day out and Bangladesh was greatest example of it, which you will never want to accept. There was some reason why West Pakistan rejected people's mandate in 1970 where a Bengali wud have become Pakistan's PM. Can you explain this Attitude from Punjabi Pakistanis?


----------



## pakistani342

WAR-rior said:


> Yes Seriously. I dont want any brawl but I enthrawls me to see Pakistanis so desperate for their Identity by hook or by crook even tough they have one which they feel insulted to accept just on basis of religion. Wow. How can identity be even aligned with Religion? Identity is aligned with culture and ethnicity. History has proved it day in day out and Bangladesh was greatest example of it, which you will never want to accept. There was some reason why West Pakistan rejected people's mandate in 1970 where a Bengali wud have become Pakistan's PM. Can you explain this Attitude from Punjabi Pakistanis?



really ... really ...

you really think I am desperate for an identity ... ?

Perhaps it might be more productive if you accept the assertions that we Pakistanis are a people and how we feel at face value and work backwards ?


----------



## WAR-rior

pakistani342 said:


> really ... really ...
> 
> you really think I am desperate for an identity ... ?


I mean Pakistanis in general. By the way lets focus on some basic questions put by me. Coz as Hassan Nisar sir say, Any kaum who can retrospect with facts is only able to create an identity and history. He says all this for Pakistan but we believe its true for Any clan or country. Hes a great philosopher.

I really wud appreciate if Pakistan is able to create its identity but doing that on basis of hatred from Indian forpassing all the ground Facts is just not the way. Thats why i threw certian questions to you. Better Pakistanis address these on ground queries, tackle them, acknowledge them, accept them, clense them and after that the identity that will develop will be pure and progressive. Just saying.


----------



## pakistani342

WAR-rior said:


> I mean Pakistanis in general. By the way lets focus on some basic questions put by me. Coz as Hassan Nisar sir say, Any kaum who can retrospect with facts is only able to create an identity and history. He says all this for Pakistan but we believe its true for Any clan or country. Hes a great philosopher.
> 
> I really wud appreciate if Pakistan is able to create its identity but doing that on basis of hatred from Indian forpassing all the ground Facts is just not the way. Thats why i threw certian questions to you. Better Pakistanis address these on ground queries, tackle them, acknowledge them, accept them, clense them and after that the identity that will develop will be pure and progressive. Just saying.



if you enumerate these questions perhaps I can try to give you my point of view.


----------



## WAR-rior

pakistani342 said:


> if you enumerate these questions perhaps I can try to give you my point of view.


1. What do Pakistanis actually think was the reason of creation of Bangladesh. Fuget bout heart but as per mind, do you guyz think 2 nation theory actually exists anywhere in this world?
2. Why did Pakistan reject 1970 elections? Was it because West Pakistan wasnt ready to accept an East Pakistani as their PM? Why was Bengali representation negligible in Pakistani ARmed forces.

Thats only for starters. With every response of urs will arise another question.
This discussion wud be good for mental clearance of both of us. 

Its always good to retrospect for positive thought process and the future.


----------



## pakistani342

WAR-rior said:


> 1. What do Pakistanis actually think was the reason of creation of Bangladesh. Fuget bout heart but as per mind, do you guyz think 2 nation theory actually exists anywhere in this world?.



This is not something I've thought about too much but yes ... I think the 2 nation theory was really the N-nation theory. I think the Bengalis were far enough to make a single state un-viable given that:
A. Pakistan is a poor third world country
The atrocities, and all the un-pleasantness can be (for simplicity's sake) as a consequence of this point. 
B. There is a hostile neighbor in the middle [not an accusatory statement but just a matter of fact]

--> My point is Nations/States have their lifetimes and trajectories. 1971 was just point in history for Pakistan/Bangladesh.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


WAR-rior said:


> 2. Why did Pakistan reject 1970 elections? Was it because West Pakistan wasnt ready to accept an East Pakistani as their PM? Why was Bengali representation negligible in Pakistani ARmed forces.



A. The people who held onto power did not want to cede it. Bhutto who exclaimed: tum udher, hum idher was a Sindhi and not a Punjabi -- but yes the cultures of West Pakistan have more commonality then Bangladesh. I don't think this is a matter of debate.

B. Now I'd like to point out the outcomes of elections have been rejected not only in 1970 but every time the vote has been rigged or the military has over thrown an elected government -- but in that aspect Pakistan is not unique: Turkey, Korea, hell even Greece have developed into vibrant nations and states of the 21st century despite elections being thrown out in the twentieth century.

============================

To point out the South of the United States Ceded from the North and was essentially unified by force -- which in turn was largely due to the fact that the North was far more industrialized and richer than the South.

Today -- the US is one Nation -- the Civil war was one significant point in history which could have gone either way.

============================

A hypothetical scenario would be -- say Bangladesh was contiguous with Pakistan with no contiguity to India, had a large percentage of Pakhtun, Punjabi and Sindhi ethnicities (like other provinces of present day Pakistan) - how would history have unfolded - no one knows but it might have been very different from 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

pakistani342 said:


> This is not something I've thought about too much but yes ... I think the 2 nation theory was really the N-nation theory. I think the Bengalis were far enough to make a single state un-viable given that:
> A. Pakistan is a poor third world country
> The atrocities, and all the un-pleasantness can be (for simplicity's sake) as a consequence of this point.
> B. There is a hostile neighbor in the middle [not an accusatory statement but just a matter of fact]
> 
> --> My point is Nations/States have their lifetimes and trajectories. 1971 was just point in history for Pakistan/Bangladesh.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> A. The people who held onto power did not want to cede it. Bhutto who exclaimed: tum udher, hum idher was a Sindhi and not a Punjabi -- but yes the cultures of West Pakistan have more commonality then Bangladesh. I don't think this is a matter of debate.
> 
> B. Now I'd like to point out the outcomes of elections have been rejected not only in 1970 but every time the vote has been rigged or the military has over thrown an elected government -- but in that aspect Pakistan is not unique: Turkey, Korea, hell even Greece have developed into vibrant nations and states of the 21st century despite elections being thrown out in the twentieth century.
> 
> ============================
> 
> To point out the South of the United States Ceded from the North and was essentially unified by force -- which in turn was largely due to the fact that the North was far more industrialized and richer than the South.
> 
> Today -- the US is one Nation -- the Civil war was one significant point in history which could have gone either way.
> 
> ============================
> 
> A hypothetical scenario would be -- say Bangladesh was contiguous with Pakistan with no contiguity to India, had a large percentage of Pakhtun, Punjabi and Sindhi ethnicities (like other provinces of present day Pakistan) - how would history have unfolded - no one knows but it might have been very different from 1971.


Hmm. Agree that Countries take tym to mature. You have provided all the rightful reasons for the problems faced by Pakistan but have u ever tried to scrutinize the root cause?

You say Elections were never the successful factor no matter what the timeperiod is but have u tried to think why so when same thing happaned successfully over tym in ur neighbouring country.

Why do u think a religiously twin of urs called Bangladesh has become a better vibrant democracy in half tym period as of urs?

U rightly accepted the difference between cultures in East and West Pakistan but why wasnt that considered while creating a seperate nation. Thats why they say 2 nation theory is a farce coz Countries are built on factors of Culture, Language and Not Religion. India being an exception coz the biggest support structure for this matter is our Age old History of coexistence. The ancient nature of India has been the biggest catalyst for people to believe we can live together as 1 country even if we have different cultures and Languages .

You are justified in ur hypothesis that if Bangladesh had similar cultures of that in West Pakistan. Then there was no reason for these countries to break up. Thats what the matter of fact is, Cultural similarities precede over Physical Distances. But again that, as I said, is hypothetical and we dont know how wud events turn out to be.

Pakistan now is in a dillema as to what to do since their actual phylosophy turned out to be farce. Thats why as u said earlier, You are trying to create ur different identity and for that u tried to go Arab way but they dint entertain you. Now you want a seperate Indentity for that you guyz are creating new theories of isolation of Indus Valley with Ganges. Irrespective of religion, the son of soils have always been the same no matter where the rulers came from. The Islamic rulers came from West of Hindukush and we had conversions but those converted were original sons of soil. Mughals, Sultanate Rulers dint bring the muslims from West side into subcontinent. The muslims were those already there who embrased Islam. So culturally you are of Indus Valley with a Mid East religion. Hence, its ingenuine to say just coz ur Religion is different than mainland India, your Cultures too are of Mideast. Your culture and language has always been the same irrespective of timeline.

Subcontinent as a single kingdom has been ruled by many rulers from all religion hindu, buddhist, muslims. Hence, there is a proof that Both Ganges and Indus Valley people had communication and were not isolated with each other historically, in every timeline.


----------



## Jzaib

EXPERIMENT said:


> India was not with the USSR or Americans or the animals that Pakistan created. Regardless of what the likes of you thinks.
> India was/is with people like Ahmad Shah Masssoud.


well those animal liberated afghanistan.. how much u try to defend it but India was the biggest ally that USSR had at that time


----------



## pakistani342

WAR-rior said:


> Hmm. Agree that Countries take tym to mature. You have provided all the rightful reasons for the problems faced by Pakistan but have u ever tried to scrutinize the root cause?



So just to point, root cause theory looks good in text books and small sized problems say what caused the Internet backbone to go down (relatively small sized). Pakistan's current state has innumerable contributing causes some might include:
1. Failure to control the population
2. Failure to invest in education
3. Neighborhood

For example, say Pakistan had become religious-state but was located say where Tahiti is -- who knows Pakistan may have fared differently.

So I think your search for root cause may not yield anything because it assumes the existence of a root cause -- my argument is that even if one truly exists, it is very difficult to establish it because the sheer complexity of the system (in this case Pakistan and it's near region) -- causality is lost in complexity. Oh and I think you often make the mistake of confusing causality with correlation.

------



WAR-rior said:


> You say Elections were never the successful factor no matter what the timeperiod is but have u tried to think why so when same thing happaned successfully over tym in ur neighbouring country.



Again ... Pakistan is not India and India is not Pakistan -- Turkey for example is a modern Muslim country which many Pakistanis look up to -- Turkey has done fine despite Military governments. I could say that religious minorities have fared much better in Turkey than India but then Turkey is not India and India is not Turkey.

------



WAR-rior said:


> Why do u think a religiously twin of urs called Bangladesh has become a better vibrant democracy in half tym period as of urs?



Not to be disrespectful but this is really freshman logic -- not really worthy of debate -- For example why has a good friend of mine who has been in excellent physical shape all his life suddenly gotten cancer (?) -- I mean really?

It might behoove you to consider that if we were holding this debate 30 years ago -- Pakistan would have been the star performer in South Asia. Countries, States and Nations like People have high points, low points, births and deaths.

-------



WAR-rior said:


> U rightly accepted the difference between cultures in East and West Pakistan but why wasnt that considered while creating a seperate nation. Thats why they say 2 nation theory is a farce coz Countries are built on factors of Culture, Language and Not Religion. India being an exception coz the biggest support structure for this matter is our Age old History of coexistence. The ancient nature of India has been the biggest catalyst for people to believe we can live together as 1 country even if we have different cultures and Languages .



I think you have really argued yourself out of a point -- So India can have multiple cultures and be a nation with a state and Pakistan can't ?

Pakistan and Bangladeshi cultures are different but they are similar too. Had Bangladesh been contiguous with Pakistan, perhaps we would not have had Bangladesh today. Again I mean really do you believe what you saying?

-------



WAR-rior said:


> You are justified in ur hypothesis that if Bangladesh had similar cultures of that in West Pakistan. Then there was no reason for these countries to break up. Thats what the matter of fact is, Cultural similarities precede over Physical Distances. But again that, as I said, is hypothetical and we dont know how wud events turn out to be.



Agreed, but we can't rule it out just because it has not happened. For example Pakistan could have ended up being a part of modern India.

The Muslims of India for a large part of their history were not successfully Integrated into the Indian fabric -- today they possibly are.

A pertinent question that can be asked of Pakistanis is would they wish if their forefathers had opted to join India -- despite today's hardships there will be no takers of this alternative history in Pakistan.

So yes, Pakistan has been successful in forging a national identity as I would argue has India and Bangladesh.

You have to understand the people who populate present day Pakistan did not appear from thin air on August 14th 1947. Some of us been here for millennia, others for centuries some for decades but we are inheritors of our distant past and makers of our recent one.



WAR-rior said:


> Pakistan now is in a dillema as to what to do since their actual phylosophy turned out to be farce. Thats why as u said earlier, You are trying to create ur different identity and for that u tried to go Arab way but they dint entertain you. Now you want a seperate Indentity for that you guyz are creating new theories of isolation of Indus Valley with Ganges. Irrespective of religion, the son of soils have always been the same no matter where the rulers came from. The Islamic rulers came from West of Hindukush and we had conversions but those converted were original sons of soil. Mughals, Sultanate Rulers dint bring the muslims from West side into subcontinent. The muslims were those already there who embrased Islam. So culturally you are of Indus Valley with a Mid East religion. Hence, its ingenuine to say just coz ur Religion is different than mainland India, your Cultures too are of Mideast. Your culture and language has always been the same irrespective of timeline.
> 
> Subcontinent as a single kingdom has been ruled by many rulers from all religion hindu, buddhist, muslims. Hence, there is a proof that Both Ganges and Indus Valley people had communication and were not isolated with each other historically, in every timeline.



I think you are conflating concepts and at your sole discretion to suit your ends.

I believe some of your points are based on the assumption that religion is completely separable from culture -- it is not. Especially semitic religions which dictate codes of: marriage, daily conduct, try to answer the big questions of why we are here, where we came from. They set modesty standards; Holidays; names of things; Symbols, Heros, Rituals, dietary code. All these are also the realm of culture -- and I would argue Hinduism from what little I know does pretty much the same. Remember this, I don't believe in any spirituality (God).

And to the structure of your argument: I would like to point out that before we were part of the Muslim world, we were part of the Vedic world (and I don't mean purely religion), but before that we were something else. So we went from something else to Vedic, from Vedic to Islamic. Who knows where we'll end up next but today we do see ourselves as part of the larger muslim world.

From time to time I have tried to go back up my family tree -- a good friend of mine found his great great grand father was a Hindu, I have gone back about 10 generations but still have not found a Hindu past -- I am hopeful when I get to 12 generations deep I'll find my Vedic link. And, I wonder what my genetic ancestors would think if they saw me now, would they by happy, horrified?

But I think what has happened over time, centuries, is that and we have metamorphasized into something that is different from what our forefather were. Biology does it all the time, we all came from a single celled organism, but now we are human. Cultures I suspect do something similar - they evolve and at some point they become something different from where they evolved.

------

------

------

------

------


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Ahmad Shah Abdali


> "Israel, Saudi Arabia cooperating to plan possible Iran attack. Saudis would allow Israel use of air space and provide drones, rescue helicopters and tanker planes, report says."
> Sunday Times: Israel, Saudi Arabia cooperating to plan possible Iran attack - Diplomacy and Defense Israel News | Haaretz



A random article doesn't function as a solid proof you could utilize against whoever. I can also post tens of articles on Karazi's personality-cult, greediness, and corruption.



> "Obama administration is fearful of the rise of Sunni extremism in the Syrian rebel ranks, an increase in Saudi Arabia’s gloves-off support of militant Sunni factions is further undercutting the Western-backed and more moderate Free Syrian Army (FSA)—which is near to collapse—benefiting not only radical Islamists but also al-Qaeda affiliates in Syria who have close ties with the Saudi-backed Islamic Front."
> Syria’s Saudi Jihadist Problem - The Daily Beast
> http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2013/12/popular_saudi_sheikh.php



Not an evidence either. I said I would like to see official documents, is it something too much to ask for?



> "Saudi Arabia is the world's largest source of funds for Islamist militant groups such as the Afghan Taliban and Lashkar-e-Taiba"
> WikiLeaks cables portray Saudi Arabia as a cash machine for terrorists | World news | The Guardian



Far from being a credible source due to the massive amount of cable leaks.



> It is a well known fact that groups like SSP, LEJ etc are Saudi-funded groups with a history going back the Iranian revolution used as pawn by your country to counter the Iranian influence in Pakistan.
> Destroying a Nation State: US-Saudi Funded Terrorists Sowing Chaos in Pakistan | Global Research
> Sipah-e-Sahaba Pakistan, Terrorist Group of Pakistan
> Lashkar-e Jhangvi Terrorist Organization



This isn't a materialistic proof either.



> Looks like all that lizard eating has fcuked up your IQ  you are mistaking Karzai for Nawaz who actually was given shelter in your country and regularly asks for $$.



I don't eat lizards - but I don't see anything wrong in eating them -

Nawaz wasn't given a shelter by KSA. The Supreme Court sentenced him to exile. He could have stayed longer than a year in the UK but he willingly chose to move to KSA.

Obviously, when people start attacking others in person over a debate, it shows how vulnerable the counterpart, in debate, really is.



> Dude please go read something before blabbering BS here. The only thing saudis committed was perhaps $, a few hundred saudis made absolutely no difference in the war let alone "saving" us.



No, it wasn't all about financial aid or support to the Afghans' cause, but rather a well-organized networks which include providing the Afghans with medical aid, food, and lastly to what became known as Afghan Arabs. Thousands and thousands of Saudis died during the eight-year occupation.

Here are some worth-mentioning facts:

Saudi's role in Afghanistan



> 1980s: Insurrection
> In the mid-1980s, the Afghan resistance movement, assisted by the United States, Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, the United Kingdom, Egypt,[10] the People's Republic of China and others, contributed to Moscow's high military costs and strained international relations. The U.S. viewed the conflict in Afghanistan as an integral Cold War struggle, and the CIAprovided assistance to anti-Soviet forces through the Pakistani intelligence services, in a program called Operation Cyclone.[86]





> A similar movement occurred in other Muslim countries, bringing contingents of so-called Afghan Arabs, foreign fighters who wished to wage jihad against the atheist communists. Notable among them was a young Saudi namedOsama bin Laden, whose Arab group eventually evolved intoal-Qaeda.[87][88][89]



The same group, the head of Al-Qaida founded later after the USSR withdrawal.



> We immediately launched a twofold process when we heard that the Soviets had entered Afghanistan. The first involved direct reactions and sanctions focused on the Soviet Union, and both the State Department and the National Security Council prepared long lists of sanctions to be adopted, of steps to be taken to increase the international costs to the Soviet Union of their actions. And the second course of action led to my going to Pakistan a month or so after the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, for the purpose of coordinating with the Pakistanis a joint response, the purpose of which would be to make the Soviets bleed for as much and as long as is possible; and we engaged in that effort in a collaborative sense with the Saudis, the Egyptians, the British, the Chinese, and we started providing weapons to the Mujaheddin, from various sources again – for example, some Soviet arms from the Egyptians and the Chinese. We even got Soviet arms from the Czechoslovak communist government, since it was obviously susceptible to material incentives; and at some point we started buying arms for the Mujaheddin from the Soviet army in Afghanistan, because that army was increasingly corrupt.[113]





> Perhaps you should have saved your country when the Iraqis came knocking on your border instead of begging uncle sam



I'm guessing you're referring to the first Gulf War, right? Well, if so, to the best of our knowledge, Saddam only invaded the State of Kuwait, a state 20 times smaller than Baathist Iraq - which had one of the strongest militaries in the world.

We had had two confrontation with Iraq back in the day, the first was the an interception of two Mirage F1(s) of which was shot down by a Saudi F-15.






The other confrontation was the Republican Guard of Iraq's attempt to invade the City of Khafji - against the Saudi National Guard, backed by the Qatari land force. The Republican Guards were forced to retreat in 73 hours. The US marine corps were present at the time on three fronts, they hold into two - while the Saudis and Qatar took the aforementioned front -

First front was the Saudi-Kuwaiti boarder - to the east -
Second front was on the Saudi-Iraqi boarder to the north -
Third front was the Iraqi-Kuwaiti boarder - to the north east -

The UN passed two resolutions in row which it demanded Iraq's withdrawal from Kuwait within two weeks but Saddam of course rejected it. Thus, the intervention was legitimate to free Kuwait, and force Saddam to withdraw. KSA didn't have a dog in this fight, at least not until Iraq's Mirages violated our airspace.



> You have foreign mercenaries manning your equipment and guarding your country for decades now



We don't have any foreign military base whatsoever. But the rest of Gulf States do have American bases, British, and French bases. 



> With the amount of $ you have, what have you achieved?



A lot ranging from military projects to sending sats in the outer space! 

KSA achievements showcased

Saudi's AEC to Develop F-15SA Sub-systems and AMRAAMs

Al-Salam Aerospace Industries Begin F-15SA wings production

Saudi Arabia unveils locally developed Gyro-Stablization system

Saudi PSATRI Inaugurates new Research Centers

Saker Family of Saudi UAVs

Saudi Arabia plans 1000 Military industry projects

Saudi Arabia Building a City Dedicated to Military Industry

Saudi Made Drone Showcased

3 Saudi Military UAVs Unveiled

UAE unveils AL-TARIQ Precision Guided Bombs Kit

AEC finishes upgrading all Tornado jets with indigenous systems

Sabic to build carbon fiber plant in Kingdom

Saudi Arabia, S.A Launch Defense Radars, Electronics Research Program

Saudi Advanced Electronics Company (The upcoming Defense Giant)

Saudi Arabia to Manufacture F-15SA Wings Locally

BAE Systems Saudi Arabia in ToT contract with Al-Salam and AEC

Saudi PanNesma signs JV with Rayethon

PSATRI signs ToT agreement with Italian PSA

UAE working on a 500Kg and 1000Kg variant of the Ybhon Xtreme JDAM

Joint UAE-Ukranian Helicopter project QUEST

Yabhon Xtreme. The UAE JDAM.

Middle East Propulsion Company (MEPC)

MADE IN UAE


Not to mention our 29 firms out of 50, dominating the ME. 

29 Saudi Arabian firms listed among top 50 CEOs in the MENA region



> still a tribal society



Being a society that consists of tribes is no crime, these tribes co-exist in harmony in our country unlike many. 



> only excellent in fuelling "Jihad" in other countries



You lack evidence, your argument is invalid. 



Ahmad Shah Abdali said:


> "Israel, Saudi Arabia cooperating to plan possible Iran attack. Saudis would allow Israel use of air space and provide drones, rescue helicopters and tanker planes, report says."
> Sunday Times: Israel, Saudi Arabia cooperating to plan possible Iran attack - Diplomacy and Defense Israel News | Haaretz
> 
> "Obama administration is fearful of the rise of Sunni extremism in the Syrian rebel ranks, an increase in Saudi Arabia’s gloves-off support of militant Sunni factions is further undercutting the Western-backed and more moderate Free Syrian Army (FSA)—which is near to collapse—benefiting not only radical Islamists but also al-Qaeda affiliates in Syria who have close ties with the Saudi-backed Islamic Front."
> Syria’s Saudi Jihadist Problem - The Daily Beast
> http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2013/12/popular_saudi_sheikh.php
> 
> 
> "Saudi Arabia is the world's largest source of funds for Islamist militant groups such as the Afghan Taliban and Lashkar-e-Taiba"
> WikiLeaks cables portray Saudi Arabia as a cash machine for terrorists | World news | The Guardian
> 
> It is a well known fact that groups like SSP, LEJ etc are Saudi-funded groups with a history going back the Iranian revolution used as pawn by your country to counter the Iranian influence in Pakistan.
> Destroying a Nation State: US-Saudi Funded Terrorists Sowing Chaos in Pakistan | Global Research
> Sipah-e-Sahaba Pakistan, Terrorist Group of Pakistan
> Lashkar-e Jhangvi Terrorist Organization
> 
> Looks like all that lizard eating has fcuked up your IQ  you are mistaking Karzai for Nawaz who actually was given shelter in your country and regularly asks for $$.
> 
> Dude please go read something before blabbering BS here. The only thing saudis committed was perhaps $, a few hundred saudis made absolutely no difference in the war let alone "saving" us. Perhaps you should have saved your country when the Iraqis came knocking on your border instead of begging uncle sam. You have foreign mercenaries manning your equipment and guarding your country for decades now. With the amount of $ you have, what have you achieved? still a tribal society lead by old baboons only excellent in fuelling "Jihad" in other countries.


----------



## Vinod2070

pakistani342 said:


> I think what has fascinated me is that though my (and Afghans') forefathers must certainly have been Hindu or Buddhist, why is it that we feel kinship and family with whatever is the Muslim world: Afghanistan, Iran, Turkey, etc. (and I'm not even religious).
> 
> Why is it that the Taj Mahal or say the temple at Chidambaram are merely historical artifacts to me, ones I'd love to see but the gardens of Paghman feels like my own, I long to see them even though I know the ones in my family's picture albums are no more.



It is a very interesting post. And nothing surprising here.

For an answer, you can start by reading "Among the believers" for an explanation.



pakistani342 said:


> Well, I hate to say it but I agree with Karzai (when he says that Pakistanis and Afghans are brothers and Indians are friends), I wish the Pakistani friends to be good friends with the Indian people but but with say the Afghans, the Turks, the Iranians, the Somalians we Pakistanis are family. It should be the reverse no?



It is quite one sided. The others don't think along the same lines.

As many Pakistanis have experienced (and can be seen on this forum itself), those who lose their own identity and try to assume an alternate identity just because of religious conversion (not to mention an alternate history and even ancestry) become thoroughly confused.

Some excerpts:



> Islam is in its origins an Arab religion. Everyone not an Arab who is a Muslim is a convert. Islam is not simply a matter of conscience or private belief. It makes imperial demands. A convert's worldview alters. His holy places are in Arab lands; his sacred language is Arabic. His idea of history alters. He rejects his own; he becomes, whether he likes it or not, a part of the Arab story. The convert has to turn away from everything that is his. The disturbance for societies is immense, and even after a thousand years can remain unresolved; the turning away has to be done again and again. People develop fantasies about who and what they are; and in the Islam of the converted countries there is an element of neurosis and nihilism. These countries can be easily set on the boil.



Sounds familiar?


----------



## pakistani342

Vinod2070 said:


> It is a very interesting post. And nothing surprising here.
> 
> For an answer, you can start by reading "Among the believers" for an explanation.



Actually, funny you say that -- I got the book hoping to read about someone's life who straddles both worlds.

While, Aatish Taseer may have done justice to how he feels and what his conclusions are, Sadly he missed the boat on who we Pakistanis are, who we feel we are -- and honestly it's should come as no surprise -- he cannot step into my body and see through my eyes.

I think what is poignant is the size of the gulf between the observed phenomenon (the Pakistani identity as seen by an external observer) and how we Pakistanis (who actually live that identity) feel about ourselves.

I guess to wise men of yesterday the moon looked like it was made of cheese -- I guess to some people's delight and others' chagrin it was recently found to be made of stuff altogether different. What a relief!



Vinod2070 said:


> It is quite one sided. The others don't think along the same lines.



In some ways, yes it is, he was abandoned by a father, a secular father who he went find, who turned out to be a strange creature a cultural Muslim? Huh what is that -- he must have thought Islam is for talking to the old man up there and getting advise on which stocks to buy -- it is, as I argue, not!

Plus, despite hugs and smiles and comforting words by the family he went to find, he had to accept the bitter reality that we was not part of that family. Think about it - it must be devastating.

You will find similar emotions expressed by children of mixed Pakistani / Indian heritage or sometimes from Hindus of who's families belong to areas that now belong to Pakistan. They go to find their estranged family, and while they may be welcomed by polite and warm people who look like them, they talk about being strangers with the feeling of family absent. It is sad, but yes it is true - a couple of my friends in the US have similar laments, a void which I feel must be painful, if only at certain times.



Vinod2070 said:


> As many Pakistanis have experienced (and can be seen on this forum itself), those who lose their own identity and try to assume an alternate identity just because of religious conversion (not to mention an alternate history and even ancestry) become thoroughly confused.Sounds familiar?



Actually again, I do appreciate that is how we seem to you - but that is not how we feel about ourselves. Further by your assertion: The Turks must be confused, the Afghans must be confused, the Syrians must be confused, the Egyptians must be confused, the Iraqis must be confused -- all these people were not Arabs or part of the Islamic world they were through one form or another co-opted into the Islamic world. Turks, Afghans and Pakistan don't speak Arabic ... all the other that I listed do? Seen a confused Egyptian lately, probably not? wonder why? holes in a theory perhaps?

And as I have said before we were Hindus once, be we must have been something else before that - so if we were still Hindus would you say we were still confused? New displacers seem to have a knack for displacing older displacers -- funny how reality works.

Similarly when in India: when people wear a three piece suit, or girls wear mini-skirts or bikinis or when the language a group of Indians can comfortably exchange abstract ideas in is English -- have they lost their identity? do they feel confused? Maybe a teeny tiny bit. They have developed an identity that is the current version of the Indian identity and one they are comfortable with it -- now it is possible that there is a conflict between the Indian identity and say a Western identity but I would argue that is the natural state of man -- multiple identities in an individual, some competing, some complementing each other.

An anecdote that I find particularly funny that I'd like to share with you is that once Aatesh Taseer was being interviewed by an Indian woman and he was talking about seeing the pink shalwar of a Pakistani woman protruding below the dreaded black Arabian burkah! And, he was lamenting how the Arabian culture is slowly but surely snuffing out the Indian culture. What was funny was that the woman interviewing him was wearing (if my memory serves me right) a tight black mini skirt with her long legs (that went from here to shall we say Venus) on display -- yet surprisingly he was either oblivious to the mini skirt or was OK with it -- for he did not lament to her how her Western mini skirt had so lovingly laid her gorgeous legs bare.

I guess marg-bar Arabistan, dominion by all other welcome -- lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

^^ Thanks for an interesting post. I will respond when I have some time.

The book I mentioned is by V S Naipaul I think I didn't make that clear earlier.

Among the Believers: An Islamic Journey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Among the Believers: An Islamic Journey (Vintage): V.S. Naipaul: 9780394711959: Amazon.com: Books

In Search of Islam

And yes, I agree that it seems very different from the opposite sides of the Radcliffe line.

That is how it always is.

*PS*: Watch this video, especially from 3:10. It sums up nicely this confusion between what you mentioned and the reality on the street after hundreds of years of conversion.






And even the other non Arab converts are slowing coming back to their roots after actively denying and denigrating it for hundreds of years.

You see that happening in Iran and you will see more of it in other civilizations going forward.

Even in Pakistan, many people now suddenly want to associate more with the wrongly named IVC than with Arabs et al.


----------



## RescueRanger

Good luck India, your going to need it.


----------



## pokdo

Will India be deploying troops in Afghanistan in lieu of America?


----------

